# The Wrestling Thread



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hopefully this thread doesnt die on its arse, i hope there are some wrestling fans out there other than me...but here goes anyway.

This is a thread for all those who watch the wonderful 'pseudo-sport' of professional wrestling. What did you think of the last WWE or TNA show? Or any of the various Indy companies like ROH, PWG or CHIKARA?

Also, what are your opinions on the current state of wrestling? Do you prefer a Shooting Star Splash or a good old Full Nelson?

Basically, anything wrestling related is welcomed here and i hope it's used by more than just me.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Hopefully this thread doesnt die on its arse, i hope there are some wrestling fans out there other than me...but here goes anyway.
> 
> This is a thread for all those who watch the wonderful 'pseudo-sport' of professional wrestling. What did you think of the last WWE or TNA show? Or any of the various Indy companies like ROH, PWG or CHIKARA?
> 
> ...





WWE can just burn in hell. I saw the shoot video in which Kamala was horribly treated by Vince and his cohorts. I saw other interviews, read them. Fuck the WWE. Before the shit with the "Attitude" & "Raw is War, WWF (damn you world wildwife fund) was much more entertaining. no lame soap opera shit, no stupid & talentless bimbos, no stupid pandering.

TNA started well enough but now they're heading towards the route now.

I'll stick to wrestling from the UK and Japan. My fave wrestlers are Masahiro Chono, Keiji Mutoh/Great Muta and Onryo.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> WWE can just burn in hell. I saw the shoot video in which Kamala was horribly treated by Vince and his cohorts. I saw other interviews, read them. Fuck the WWE. Before the shit with the "Attitude" & "Raw is War, WWF (damn you world wildwife fund) was much more entertaining. no lame soap opera shit, no stupid & talentless bimbos, no stupid pandering.
> 
> TNA started well enough but now they're heading towards the route now.
> 
> I'll stick to wrestling from the UK and Japan. My fave wrestlers are Masahiro Chono, Keiji Mutoh/Great Muta and Onryo.



You have a good taste in wrestling  Chono and Muta are true legends.

Personally i now refuse to watch WWE. To be fair they look like they're trying to bring through new talent for the first time in a long time (Sheamus, Jack Swagger and most recently Made Barrett from NXT) but their constant focus on it being 'sports entertainment' rather than wrestling really gets on my nerves.

I do watch TNA quite often, i think the quality of wrestling there is massively better than in WWE. Admittedly they have gone a little toward the WWE route since the arrival of Hogan and Bischoff but i dont view it as a totally bad thing. More recognisable (but older and less exciting) talent will improve the marketable side of the company while keeping people like AJ Styles in the Main Event promotes the core style of the company.

However, my favorite company to watch is CHIKARA. The very few shows i'v seen (they only do DVD sales and live shows, no tv or ppv) are absolutely awesome. CHIKARA gives wrestling a sense of humour you just dont see anywhere else. If you have never seen Slow-Mo wrestling, a stable of wrestling Ants (Yes, ANTS!) or Chuck Taylor's invisible grenade then you're missing ALOT. Plus, King of Trios is the best event of the year for me, above Wrestlemania on anticipation. Three days, one massive tournament of 16 3-man teams and numerous other incredible matches including a huge Tag Team Gauntlet and the King of High Fliers mini-tournament. And they have my favorite wrestler of the moment....Frightmare. This little guy is incredible, no wonder he was voted Rookie of the Year last year by the Wrestling Observer magazine.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 18, 2010)

I could go on for days about the sad state of pro wrestling today.

About 10 years ago, when I hosted my own radio/internet show about pro wrestling, I had Dana White of the UFC as my guest. He had just taken over when the Zuffa group bought UFC. After our interview, I stayed on with him to discuss his product vs. WWE and WCW, and he predicted that UFC would become the standard of measure for sports entertainment, and said in 5 years the UFC would be bigger than the WWE.

I would say his prediction has held water. Part of the challenge is that people gravitate towards what's "real" (although I'm still of the belief that not all in UFC is legit) and the fact that so many people have become smart to the wrestling business doesn't help.

Let's face it, the top 2 companies, WWE, and TNA have some of the best workers out there. Yes, I know many of the guys from ROH, Chikara, CZW and other promotions who might be able to work circles around some of the guys, but generally, the guys on TV have the total package. You need looks, agility, strength, acting skills, personality and wrestling skills.

So, if the best guys are at the top (again, arguably), then what can be wrong?

For me, I think these 2 things have prevented pro wrestling from making the cyclical comeback that it typically makes every 5-7 years:

1. The competition from UFC and their reality product
2. The lack of quality story lines, and focus on too many PPV's

Last night, I attended an indy show here in South Jersey. Quality wrestling from a NWA affiliated promotion. Sonjay Dutt was one of the headliners. 37 people were in the audience. It saddens me to see that. For me, it's still one of the best values in entertainment, where you can get to see some of the up and coming stars, and older guys in the later parts of their career, and meet them up close and personal.

Like I said, I can go on for days, having just recently left the promotion and wrestling school I worked with, but I don't want to hog the thread.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Like I said, I can go on for days, having just recently left the promotion and wrestling school I worked with, but I don't want to hog the thread.



You make some great points, man. Dont be afriad to 'hog the thread', i'd value your posts alot more than my own since i'm very much a part-time wrestling fan and i suspect you have by far more knowledge of the industry than me.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

One day I plan to make a Chono/nWo Japan compilation DVD. When that day comes, I'll send you a copy!

Chikara I JUST discovered last night. I LOVE IT!!!!



rellis10 said:


> You have a good taste in wrestling  Chono and Muta are true legends.
> 
> Personally i now refuse to watch WWE. To be fair they look like they're trying to bring through new talent for the first time in a long time (Sheamus, Jack Swagger and most recently Made Barrett from NXT) but their constant focus on it being 'sports entertainment' rather than wrestling really gets on my nerves.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Like I said, I can go on for days, having just recently left the promotion and wrestling school I worked with, but I don't want to hog the thread.



no no!! go for it!!!! It's been SO LONG since I've been able to talk wrestling with ANYONE on ANY forum!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> You make some great points, man. Dont be afriad to 'hog the thread', i'd value your posts alot more than my own since i'm very much a part-time wrestling fan and i suspect you have by far more knowledge of the industry than me.



agreed!!:bow::bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2010)

Having watched this week's TNA i have a new word and definition for the world...

McMahonerism - The act of a wrestling company owner shamelesly putting themselves on national television despite nobody wanting them there.

Dixie Carter, add it to your dictionary before it's too late.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 18, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Having watched this week's TNA i have a new word and definition for the world...
> 
> McMahonerism - The act of a wrestling company owner shamelesly putting themselves on national television despite nobody wanting them there.
> 
> Dixie Carter, add it to your dictionary before it's too late.



LMAO brilliant!!!


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 18, 2010)

Coming from Nashville, TN, I have been a lifelong pro-wrestling fan. Nashville has been a wrestling town for decades, which is probably the only reason that I prefer TNA over some of the other promotions around. Sadly the independent wrestling scene here went to Hell in a hand basket thanks to a handful of promoters who have more-or-less burnt the place out (*cough, cough, BERT PRENTICE, cough, cough, TONY FALK, cough, cough*).

I haven't watched WWE in the last few years. I attempted to watch the July 5th episode of RAW because it was in Nashville, and I didn't make it 5 minutes. There is too much talking and not enough action. Plus McMahon likes cookie cutter wrestlers - he likes all the guys to have that bodybuilder look, and he throws in a few guys here and there that don't fit that mold, just so he can avoid discrimination charges or because they have some gimmick that he knows he can work (like being an umpteenth generation wrestler). 

Dixie Carter is going to be the death of TNA. She needs to start letting people who know what they are doing run her company. My best friend works in Licensing at TNA, so I hear interesting stories from the TNA office from time to time. DC also needs to STOP bringing in people like Hogan and Bischoff, because she is turning TNA into WCW Version 2.0. Lastly, she needs to STOP bringing in every jackass that WWE cuts from their roster. There is a reason why Vince dropped them! Granted that's not a hard and fast rule, because I think that TNA acquired some guys from WWE and those individuals have flourished and been utilized far better by TNA than they ever could have or would have been utilized by WWE. (Kurt Angle, Kennedy/Anderson, & Jeff Hardy just to name a few.)

OK, now that my WWE/TNA rant is out of the way, lemme get to the better promotions out there. 

I am a fan of Ring of Honor, but I don't get to see their TV show because it's not available through my cable provider. However, I do have several of the ROH DVDs from 2004 through 2007. I'm a HUGE Doug Williams and Nigel McGuinness mark. I have a lot of their ROH matches, and I have a 1PW DVD set that features an amazing tag team match between them and Takeshi Morishima and Mohammad Yone. 

I've been trying to track down some Pro Wrestling NOAH and New Japan DVDs to expand my exposure to Japanese wrestling. It seems like the best wrestlers in the world, have not only traveled all over the world honing their skills, but they spent a lot of time in Japan. Sad to say that the only Japanese wrestling DVD I own is a compilation DVD that I bought from Highspots that was supposed to be Pegasus Kid matches (Pegasus Kid was Chris Benoit's masked gimmick in Japan years ago) BUT they are actually Wild Pegasus matches. Wild Pegasus is what Benoit went by in Japan without his Pegasus Kid mask.

To answer your other question about what style of wrestling I prefer, I would definitely say technical, mat-based wrestling over high-flying, acrobatics. They have their place, and they are nice to see every once in a while, but I prefer "old school" wrestling to this flashy stuff that seems so popular today. And I DESPISE "Hardcore" wrestling. Not because it's "too much for a girl to handle" - I couldn't care less about the violence, blood, guts and gore... Hardcore wrestling is not wrestling. IMHO it's a sado-masochistic street fight, and it has no place in or near a wrestling ring.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 19, 2010)

So, what is everyone's favorite promotion?

I've seen Ring of Honor mentioned, as well as Chikara, IPW, PWG, and a couple others.

I'm a big fan of indy wrestling in the US and Canada. While the promotions named above are great, I have a personal favorite. It's ECWA, based out of Delaware. The promoter, Jim Kettner has been doing this since 1967, and over the years has trained and worked with many guys who've gone on to have stellar careers with the WWE. His longtime roster over the past 33 years is a who's who of the pro wrestling business.

This promotion is also the host of the Super 8 tournament, kind of a best of the indy workers. This year's winner was Consequences Creed, formerly of TNA.

Click here for a link to their website.

What other promotions do you enjoy?

By the way, click here for a link to the website of the promotion that I used to run with my old partner, former ECW Original "IronMan" Tommy Cairo.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to be huge into ROH, haven't really kept up with the promotion over the past three years but I got my cousin tickets for their upcoming Boston show for his 8th birthday. ROH might not seem like the best promotion for a kid who's a card carrying member of the Cenation but from past experiences taking my nephews to their shows regardless of how into WWE kids are can really get into some fairly straight up wrestling.

I tend to go through lulls in my interest in wrestling, going a year or two without catching a show or buying a DVD. But Pro Wrestling NOAH's by far my favorite when I keep up with it along with ROH, PWG, Dragon Gate and CMLL. Since I've been getting back into the whole thing in the past week I'm really interested in checking out Dragon Gate USA, considering how much I enjoyed ROH back when Gabe Sapolsky was booking.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 20, 2010)

My favorite company is CHIKARA. The few shows i'v seen have been completely unique and the most entertaining by far. 

People like the deeeeeeeevious Ultra Mantis Black (best promo guy in the industry!), Incoherence (Hallowicked and Frightmare), Eddie Kingston, The Colony, The Osirian Portal (Amasis and Ophidian), Claudio Castagnoli and Mike Quackenbush make up an amazing roster plus they have a knack of picking up some amazing guest appearences from the best international talent.

Unfortunatly i dont get to see them too often. I'm currently downloading the Young Lions Cup 2009 and the Cibernetico Incredible from late 2009. I really hope they live up to everything i'v seen so far.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista vs Simon Dean....nuff ced


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Batista vs Simon Dean....nuff ced



obvious troll, probably wears a mask himself, and poses at bbw events in wrestling garb.:blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> obvious troll, probably wears a mask himself, and poses at bbw events in wrestling garb.:blush:



and gets some of form of action in 11 consecutive bashes.

Its great to be rKo *poses*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh yeah Phil, I meant to ask this in my first post but seeing as you ran a promotion in the North East do you know whatever happened to Brian XL from like 8 years ago? I remember virtually every CZW and ROH show from their first year had a scramble match with some combination of him, the SAT, Amazing Red and Joey Matthews.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Oh yeah Phil, I meant to ask this in my first post but seeing as you ran a promotion in the North East do you know whatever happened to Brian XL from like 8 years ago? I remember virtually every CZW and ROH show from their first year had a scramble match with some combination of him, the SAT, Amazing Red and Joey Matthews.



Funny you should mention him, I was thinking about what happened to him too.

He's a good worker, I think he's still out there. I remember the feuds with the SAT when he became part of the group called Special K. i saw him in an excellent match a few years ago (like 2005) against Sonjay Dutt.

Here's an old vid of him working a VERY young Amazing Red.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdQrP8I6NRg


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I found that match last night when I was wondering whatever happened to the guy. Sort of like Masato Yakushiji, ridiculously entertaining but while most of the guys I remember him working with are still around he's sort of vanished.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

So who are your favorite wrestlers? I'll start with mine, Yoshihiko

Big fan of his Infinity Destroyer


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll come back every now and then to post a little something here. You guys are the fans, and your input means a hell of a lot more than what I think about anything.

I don't know how many indy fans are really familiar with a wrestler named Trent Acid. Trent was an international indy star, and wrestled in the US, Japan, and even Europe. He held many titles, including being a tag team champion with his partner Johnny Kashmere. They were known as the BackSeat Boyz. His real name was Mike Verdi, and he passed away at the age of 29 from a drug overdose on June 18th of this year.

Here's an interesting side note for you. Around 1997-98, I used to tape many of my interviews for my radio/internet show at my place of business. Trent, along with Nick Berk (aka Nicky Benz), Johnny Kashmere, and a few others used to hang around to listen to these interviews. When I got done, the guys would hang around, and my old radio partner John House and I would work with the guys on cutting promos in the back of my shop. I still have some of the old tapes of these guys, and I took a couple of them out recently, and it brought me to near tears to think about how much talent was wasted with his death.

Here's a clip of Trent cutting a promo for an upcoming match at Pro Wrestling Syndicate against Homicide.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWeILkA84Go&feature=related

*R.I.P. brother.*


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 23, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'll come back every now and then to post a little something here. You guys are the fans, and your input means a hell of a lot more than what I think about anything.
> 
> I don't know how many indy fans are really familiar with a wrestler named Trent Acid. Trent was an international indy star, and wrestled in the US, Japan, and even Europe. He held many titles, including being a tag team champion with his partner Johnny Kashmere. They were known as the BackSeat Boyz. His real name was Mike Verdi, and he passed away at the age of 29 from a drug overdose on June 18th of this year.
> 
> ...



Damn, i had no idea Trent had passed away. I was never much of a fan of CZW where i believe Trent Acid spent most of his career but the little of him i saw there was impressive. My condolences go to his family, he will be missed in wrestling.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'll come back every now and then to post a little something here. You guys are the fans, and your input means a hell of a lot more than what I think about anything.
> 
> I don't know how many indy fans are really familiar with a wrestler named Trent Acid. Trent was an international indy star, and wrestled in the US, Japan, and even Europe. He held many titles, including being a tag team champion with his partner Johnny Kashmere. They were known as the BackSeat Boyz. His real name was Mike Verdi, and he passed away at the age of 29 from a drug overdose on June 18th of this year.
> 
> ...



*V*ery Sad Phil and to pass at such a young age. Here's a note on another wrestling star's passing last January. Not sure if this was mentioned in any of the WWE shows or not....







*Borga dead at 47
By SIMON ROTHSTEIN *

Published: 11 Jan 2010

*WRESTLING star Ludvig Borga has died at the age of 47. *

The grappler, real name Tony Halme, was found at his home in Helsinki, Finland. 


Finnish police have ruled out foul play, but there is no further information on the cause of death. 


Halme had a varied career that took in a lot more than just wrestling. 


He was also a movie actor, TV star, boxer, Mixed Martial Fighter, bodyguard, author and even a politician - serving in the Finnish parliament from 2003-2007 once his sporting career had ended. 


For wrestling fans he will always be best remembered for his six months in the WWE, from July 1993 to January 1994, wrestling under the name Ludvig Borga. 


The 6ft 4in star played a typical big foreign bad guy, coming to the ring accompanied by the Finnish national anthem. 


He received a good push in the federation including victories over Marty Jannetty and Tatanka and feuds with main event stars Lex Luger and Razor Ramon. 


Borga also briefly 'won' the intercontinental from Ramon, as you can see in the video below, but the decision was reversed and the title change never officially recognised. 

Ludvig Borga vs. Razor Ramon (1993)

Ludvig's WWE run was ended by an ankle injury and he left the wrestling business altogether a year later to go into MMA, where his record included a loss to UFC legend Randy Couture. 

Randy Couture on Tony "Ludvig Borga" Halme 

Despite his political success, winning a landslide on an anti-immigration platform, the last few years were tough for Halme. 

In 2003 he was hospitalised after firing a pistol at his home, allegedly during an argument with his wife. The incident led to him receiving a large fine and suspended prison sentence for firearms and drugs violations. Steroids were also found in his apartment. 

In 2006, Halme was convicted for driving while impaired, diagnosed with alcohol-related cirrhosis and also involuntarily committed to a mental hospital, reportedly due to drink-induced delirium. 

In October 2009, he was arrested again for driving while under the influence of drugs. The charges are still pending. 

The star also told in a recent interview how he had been suffering from memory loss and was struggling to finish a book about his political career. 

*Source*

 The Sun- Passing of Ludvig Borga


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 24, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *V*ery Sad Phil and to pass at such a young age. Here's a note on another wrestling star's passing last January. Not sure if this was mentioned in any of the WWE shows or not....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure Scott Steiner won't be losing sleep over this lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm sure Scott Steiner won't be losing sleep over this lol



*Big Poppa Pump*:happy:

Who can ever forget this great Steiner Moment


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh noez, Hayes and Tony didn't go there.

Here's a tribute to the greatest wrestler of all time, a legend in his own mind, the genetic freak! Huh????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 25, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Oh noez, Hayes and Tony didn't go there.
> 
> Here's a tribute to the greatest wrestler of all time, a legend in his own mind, the genetic freak! Huh????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg



*Huh*  Truly awesome clip Phil - yes and he is a genetic freak - a synthrol/dianobol disciple worthy of the Superstar... :bow:






==========================================================

*And on the Current Wrestling News Front*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------






--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Oh and Jon Morrison is featured in the September 2010 issue of Muscle and Fitness. 
I think it's a tradition now that (before Summer Slam) one of the WWE Wrestlers are often featured on the cover...






*Source*

Muscle and Fitness-John Morrison


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 26, 2010)

The superstah....the women's pet, the men's regret where what you see is what you see and what you don't see....is better yet!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> The superstah....the women's pet, the men's regret where what you see is what you see and what you don't see....is better yet!



Erm....what?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Sneaking in another link for a promo video for a show with the old NWA Force One promotion that I co-owned with IronMan Tommy Cairo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry8VSPRiUhU


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty sure most of you guys aren't into the dinosaurs of the pro wrestling business, but this guy is a true legend, and I'd be remiss if I didn't share with you.

I have a great Abdullah/Balls Mahoney story that I'll tell you if you see me at the next New Jersey Bash.



> *Abdullah still pro wrestlings Butcher after all these years*
> Published On Sun Jul 25
> 
> Mike Tierney, New York Times News Service
> ...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Love that piece on Abdullah The Butcher, i heard somewhere he had a thing where he could lodge a poker chip in the scars on his forehead and they were so deep the chip would just stick in there.

The Terry Funk/Cactus Jack (deathmatch era)/Abdullah The Butcher years were never my favorites i must admit. It was more all out fighting than wrestling. It seems odd to say it, but wrestling is MEANT to be FAKE. When the blood is real then it's going a little far.

I have no issue with people drenching themselves in as much fake blood as humanly possible, maybe even a little real blood if you push it, but when you get scars deep enough to jam poker chips into then you've gone too far.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Love that piece on Abdullah The Butcher, i heard somewhere he had a thing where he could lodge a poker chip in the scars on his forehead and they were so deep the chip would just stick in there.
> 
> The Terry Funk/Cactus Jack (deathmatch era)/Abdullah The Butcher years were never my favorites i must admit. It was more all out fighting than wrestling. It seems odd to say it, but wrestling is MEANT to be FAKE. When the blood is real then it's going a little far.
> 
> I have no issue with people drenching themselves in as much fake blood as humanly possible, maybe even a little real blood if you push it, but when you get scars deep enough to jam poker chips into then you've gone too far.



So I take it you weren't a fan of Stan Hansen v. Vader?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> So I take it you weren't a fan of Stan Hansen v. Vader?



Eyes popping out? No thanks


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Erm....what?



*looks at your picture* Nope, no chance in hell you're old enough to get that reference



wrestlingguy said:


> Pretty sure most of you guys aren't into the dinosaurs of the pro wrestling business, but this guy is a true legend, and I'd be remiss if I didn't share with you.
> 
> I have a great Abdullah/Balls Mahoney story that I'll tell you if you see me at the next New Jersey Bash.



Abdullah is actually a very classy guy in real life but he used to have real bloodbaths in his time.

Mick Foley talks about him a lot in his first autobiography, its a must-read.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Abdullah is actually a very classy guy in real life but he used to have real bloodbaths in his time.
> 
> Mick Foley talks about him a lot in his first autobiography, its a must-read.



I used to be friends with "The Raging Bull" Manny Fernandez, one of the toughest guys who ever wrestled. I mean that seriously. He was tough AND crazy, and that makes a bad combination in this business.

ANYWAY, he LOVED to work Abby. They used to do this gimmick where Abdullah had his famous "fork ring" stuffed in his trunks, and when he'd pull it out, Manny would deck him, and the fork would hit the mat. At that point, Manny would pick it up, stab Abby in the forehead with it, and because of the deep scar tissue, it would remain in his forehead as the blood would cascade down his face. They probably pulled that off for at least a year at indy shows all over the country. 

Rellis, Abby's blood was real, never fake. It's called going the "hard way". Most of the bleeders today are sissies, they use a #2 surgical blade wrapped in adhesive tape that they put in their trunks until they need it.

Sissies.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jul 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> It seems odd to say it, but wrestling is MEANT to be FAKE. When the blood is real then it's going a little far.
> 
> I have no issue with people drenching themselves in as much fake blood as humanly possible, maybe even a little real blood if you push it, but when you get scars deep enough to jam poker chips into then you've gone too far.


It's extremely rare in pro wrestling to see fake blood. It can't BE wrestling without some bloodshed.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 26, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Rellis, Abby's blood was real, never fake. It's called going the "hard way". Most of the bleeders today are sissies, they use a #2 surgical blade wrapped in adhesive tape that they put in their trunks until they need it.
> 
> Sissies.



Oh no, i never meant to suggest he used fake blood. I know it was all real with guys like him in that era. But with all due respect to people like Abdullah The Butcher and what they've given to wrestling, i think wrestling is fake and the to inflict such real harm and pain on purposeis going over the top.

Equally though, i hate what WWE have done in banning all blood (fake or real) completely. It's especially ridiculous when you see them promoting whole shows of Hell in a Cell or Elimination Chamber matches as 'the most dangerous matches in sports entertainment' and there isnt a spot of red for the whole 3 hours.

I know that sounds hypocritical....but i'm too tired to make sense right now


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, I think you mean supposed "deathmatches." I don't watch them either.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Eyes popping out? No thanks



Granted it's gross, but it's not a deathmatch bloodbath. The match itself is one of my favorites.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Oh no, i never meant to suggest he used fake blood. I know it was all real with guys like him in that era. But with all due respect to people like Abdullah The Butcher and what they've given to wrestling, *i think wrestling is fake *and the to inflict such real harm and pain on purposeis going over the top.
> 
> Equally though, i hate what WWE have done in banning all blood (fake or real) completely. It's especially ridiculous when you see them promoting whole shows of Hell in a Cell or Elimination Chamber matches as 'the most dangerous matches in sports entertainment' and there isnt a spot of red for the whole 3 hours.
> 
> I know that sounds hypocritical....but i'm too tired to make sense right now



I'd be careful making such claims around this guy 







Wrestling Fake 

Oh and as far as the lack of blood etc. etc. on the WWE shows- wonder if all of this related to Linda McMahon's bid for the Senate. 

Even son-in-law Triple H - is on vacation....


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jul 27, 2010)

So...Raw last night.

Will Team Cena actually unite at Summerslam?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 27, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> So...Raw last night.
> 
> Will Team Cena actually unite at Summerslam?



First off, I liked this whole Nexus thing back in the day when it was called NWO (my friend and I were talking about this last night).

Again, WWE places all too much emphasis on the angle, and so much less on the wrestling that it becomes overbearing. In general, I think the WWE has better wrestlers, but rarely gives them the opportunity to show what they can truly do.

My best guess is that they will milk this angle until the next Wrestlemania. Cena's team may win, but with much dissonance, and this will set up some new angles going into Survivor Series, and the rest of the BS PPV's in between.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> First off, I liked this whole Nexus thing back in the day when it was called NWO (my friend and I were talking about this last night).
> 
> Again, WWE places all too much emphasis on the angle, and so much less on the wrestling that it becomes overbearing. In general, I think the WWE has better wrestlers, but rarely gives them the opportunity to show what they can truly do.
> 
> My best guess is that they will milk this angle until the next Wrestlemania. Cena's team may win, but with much dissonance, and this will set up some new angles going into Survivor Series, and the rest of the BS PPV's in between.



I don't see this as an nWo angle but more of that half-assed "Alliance" angle from 10 years ago (which turned out to be the biggest waste of money in the 120 year history of American pro wrestling).

Look for Cena to betray WWE and become the leader of Nexus, I'm just about banking on it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't see this as an nWo angle but more of that half-assed "Alliance" angle from 10 years ago (which turned out to be the biggest waste of money in the 120 year history of American pro wrestling).
> 
> Look for Cena to betray WWE and become the leader of Nexus, I'm just about banking on it.




*Cannot compare to the Best Alliance ever...*






1) The Four Horseman

Members: Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Ole Anderson, Tully Blanchard, J.J. Dillon, Lex Luger, Barry Windham, Kendall Windham, Sid Vicious, Hiro Matsuda, Paul Roma, Brian Pillman, Chris Benoit, Steve McMichael, Dean Malenko

One of the first wrestling stables ever; the Four Horsemen were first formed when NWA World Champion Ric Flair, NWA Tag Team Champions Ole and Arn Anderson, and US Champion Tully Blanchard, along with Tully's manager J.J. Dillon, did promoâs together. The four of them feuded with guys like the Road Warriors, Magnum T.A., Nikita Koloff, and their biggest rival Dusty Rhodes. Ole would leave the group due to some problems with the bookers, and Lex Luger would go on to take his place. They continued their feud with Dusty and the others; and it even lead to the first ever War Games match when Dusty, Nikita, the Road Warriors, and their manager Paul Ellering took on the Horsemen and J.J. Dillon. After a year, Lex Luger would leave the Horsemen and they would find a replacement in Barry Windham. During that time, Flair and Windham would dominate the singles division, while Arn and Tully became a dominate tag team. The trend continued until 1989 when Arn and Tully left for the WWF due to money problems. The NWA promotion tried to add replacement members like Kendall Windham and Sid Vicious, but neither of them could cut the mustard. Soon J.J. Dillon left and was replaced with Hiro Matsuda. Unfortunately, Hiro just wasn't Dillon, and the horsemen were starting to die. The final nail in the coffin was when Ric Flair went to the WWF in 1991 due to some problems backstage. In 1993, Ric Flair returned to the NWA, now called WCW, and a big Horsemen reunion was announced. But rather then having the original Four Horsemen like they promised, Flair, Arn, and Ole were joined by a random jobber named Paul Roma. A few years later, Ric and Arn tried to reform the Horsemen with Brian Pillman and Chris Benoit. Their new enemies were Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, and Sting. Then Pillman would leave the company and was soon replaced by Steve "Mongo" McMichael. Then the Horsemen took a new turn when the NWO entered the picture, forcing them to aid their old enemy Sting. A year later, Arn Anderson retired from wrestling and Curt Henning was brought in to replace him, but Curt would betray them for the NWO. Flair left for a while after a fight with Eric Bischoff, putting the stable on hold. Then in 1998, Arn Anderson would return with final team of Horsemen; Ric Flair, Steve McMichael, Chris Benoit, and Dean Malenko. This group would continue until 1999 when Mongo left the wrestling business; and Benoit and Malenko would leave a power-hungry Flair and join up with Perry Saturn and Shane Douglas to form the Revolution. But you can't deny that their influence helped introduce the wrestling world to the faction.

*Source*

Five Greatest Wrestling Stables


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent read, Tony.

They may have been among the first, but the most intriguing alliance, not because of their winning ways, but just because they were the most unique had to be The Oddities.








> From Wikipedia
> The Jackyl formed the group in 1998 and called them "The Parade of Human Oddities." The group consisted of "freakish" wrestlers, including the masked Golga (formerly Earthquake, aka John Tenta, whose mask had stubby 'horns' on top, thus making him look deformed), the towering Kurrgan (who stood at seven feet tall)[3] and Giant Silva. On one episode of Monday Night Raw, the stable appeared in a segment with Howard Stern Show regulars Hank the Angry Drunken Dwarf and Crackhead Bob.[1] Under the leadership of the Jackyl, the Oddities were a fearsome group of heels though they did not win any titles.
> 
> Jackyl, however, soon left the Oddities to become the manager of Hell's Henchmen (later renamed The Acolytes). Luna Vachon reintroduced the Oddities in a more respectable light, and they were now portrayed as fun loving faces in spite of their "freakish" appearances. As part of their new persona, the group would dance after matches, whether they won or lost.[4] Their new entrance music was performed by Insane Clown Posse, who also accompanied them to the ring for their matches.[5] They also rapped the song live during the Oddities' entrance for their match at SummerSlam in August 1998.[5] At the event, Kurrgan, Golga and Giant Silva defeated Kaientai (TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo, Mens Teioh and Sho Funaki). That same month, Sable, who had previously feuded with Luna, was introduced as a member of the stable. Off-screen, the idea to pair Sable with the Oddities was Vince McMahon's.[6] By December, however, Sable had cut ties with the group and once again began feuding over the WWF Women's Championship with Luna. Meanwhile, the Insane Clown Posse feuded with The Headbangers.[5] However, on the November 23 episode of Monday Night Raw , the Insane Clown Posse turned on the Oddities and joined The Headbangers, while Thrasher cut a large part of Luna Vachon's hair. The Oddities assaulted the Headbangers the following week on Sunday Night HeAT. They eventually challenged the Headbangers at Rock Bottom: In Your House but lost.
> ...



One of the most fun wrestling interviews I ever did was when I "attempted" to interview Giant Silva at the NWA 50th anniversary Fan Weekend. He spoke almost no Inglese......and ended up with a translator by the name of Walter "Killer" Kowalski, who spoke NO Spanish.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Excellent read, Tony.
> 
> They may have been among the first, but the most intriguing alliance, not because of their winning ways, but just because they were the most unique had to be The Oddities.
> 
> ...



Interesting Gimmick - I remember the Oddities and George Steele - a true legend "Flying Hammerlock" and all :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Cannot compare to the Best Alliance ever...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't need the articles, I know the entire history of the Horsemen.

Ole, Tully, Arn and Ric ran roughshod over the NWA from 84-86. Ole left because he wasn't making his appearances due to his son being involved in school wrestling, rather than just asking for time off he played hardball and was out. Lex Luger was brought in green as could be to match power with Nikita Koloff and the Road Warriors.....but since Hulk Hogan was so popular, the NWA and Crockett in particular thought Luger would be the next Hogan (this is important later). They turned Luger face and he turned out to be a flop and a half, nowhere near the stardom as Hogan in his entire NWA/WCW career.

Barry Windham was probably the greatest second generation wrestler of the 1980's, that being said....he fit in perfectly as the 4th Horsemen. This version from spring of 88 to Summer 88 was drawing monster business feuding with the Road Warriors, Luger, Dusty, Sting, Koloff and anyone else thrown their way. Unfortunately Crockett was going out of business because he was spending too much money on luxurious stuff he had no business doing. Crockett ended up paying manager JJ Dillon more money than Arn and Tully for the 88 Great American Bash which infuriated the two to give their notice.

When Arn and Tully left the original Horsemen idea was dead right then and there. They tried to have some sort of semblence by adding Barry's brother Kendall to the mix. The problem with Kendall was he was a good wrestler, but he wasn't a great wrestler. He didn't have the skills of his older brother and he didn't fit the demographic at all based on his track record. At that point JJ Dillon quit his managerial role for NWA and joined WWF as a consultant. They replaced him with Hiro Matsuda, one of the great wrestling trainers from the 60's and 70's. It was an absolutely stupid move on the part of booking because Hiro spoke almost no English and couldn't give an interview.

The Horsemen were essentially shelved for 2 years as Barry jumped ship to WWF and Flair went on his singles run against Ricky Steamboat. Then the group appeared to be headed for a re-union with Barry, Arn and Tully on their way back to WCW. Unfortunately this never happened as Tully failed a drug test and was not brought back with the others. With Ole in the Dillon role....Flair Windham and Arn were essentially the workers. They started an angle where Sting "joined" the horsemen only to be booted by the others for accepting a title match with Flair. After the angle was finished, Jim Herd decided to bring in Sid Vicious to be the 4th horsemen. This was a good move on paper as Sid had probably the best look in wrestling as a 6'9 monster with the speed of a light-heavyweight. Unfortunately Sid's attitude was never one of his strong points and he felt the idea was beneath him. After a while the group sort of disbanded with Sid and Flair jumping to WWF and the others going solo.

In 1993, Flair returned to WCW and there was supposed to be a big Horsemen reunion. Arn, Tully and Ole were there and there was a plea to get Tully Blanchard back, however they apparently gave Tully a contract offer so low he laughed at it before settling into retirement. With Tully out of the mix people expected Barry Windham (who's weight was getting out of control) to get brought back in....instead they went with WWF tag team lifer Paul Roma which in essence almost ended the legacy of the group.

Luckily Paul Roma split off and the horsemen were shelved again until 1995, this time they were brought back to feud with Hogan and his old WWF cronies. This version of the group actually got a major upgrade as awesome wrestlers Chris Benoit and Brian Pillman joined Arn and Flair for this go-around. Once again fate stepped in as the mentally unstable Brian Pillman got himself released and he was replaced with yet another joke, Steve "Mongo" McMichael the former Chicago Bear defensive tackle turned wrestler.

I could go on and on but I have to go to work, see y'all later. Diamonds are forever, and so are the Horsemen *holds up 4 fingers*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

Y'all want a history lesson?

You're welcome.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Y'all want a history lesson?
> 
> You're welcome.



I remember when Toshiaki Kawada won the All-Japan Triple Crown in either 93-94. I think I still have the issue of PWI somewhere in the attic


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

Human Tornado is a force of nature.


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2010)

*Not a great quality vid clip (or match), but two of my favourite wrestlers being called by two of my favourite commentators at 'the Garden'.

And I believe even the ref in this match went on to wrestle in a particular angle storyline feud but I can't remember who it involved.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsSH91OPF_s

This was the era I grew up watching wrestling (1980's) and I was the perfect age for what was then the "WWF" 's golden era.


*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2010)

For those of you who are fans of indy wrestling, some of you may already know of this site, but I thought I'd share it anyway.

http://www.declarationofindependents.net/doi/pages/index1.html


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 5, 2010)

An awesome wrestling site

So many excellent matches to be watched.


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED THIS THREAD????

My only criticism? Not NEARLY enough pictures of wrestlers.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 5, 2010)

Filly said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED THIS THREAD????
> 
> My only criticism? Not NEARLY enough pictures of wrestlers.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 5, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


>



I don't think that is exactly what she had in mind, Zero...........

Perhaps THIS?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 5, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I don't think that is exactly what she had in mind, Zero...........
> 
> Perhaps THIS?



Ironically Mike Shaw (the man in the pic) believed the gimmick of Bastion Booger would have worked if he was a face instead of a heel. *shrugs* I think it would have bombed either way.

Not that he was around long enough to watch closely, but he acted more of a bumbling face even though he was a heel. Hell, just before the 1994 Royal Rumble he seemed to be turning face when he was heading toward a feud with Bam Bam Bigelow. Then after he got squashed by Bam Bam on Monday Night Raw (same night Kid and Jannetty took the tag titles in my biggest mark out moment ever) he was never seen again really.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 6, 2010)

I got two Dragon Gate USA dvds in the mail today, their debut show and Open the Untouchable Gate. Should be interesting viewing.


----------



## Filly (Aug 6, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


>



You know, he is actually pretty cute.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 6, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I got two Dragon Gate USA dvds in the mail today, their debut show and Open the Untouchable Gate. Should be interesting viewing.



Ok, I've watched half of the _Open the Historic Gate_ show and it's really damn good, the CHIKARA 8-man was probably the most fun I've had watching a match in about two years. Definitely something I'd recommend if you're into Lucharesu style and they're running a special on all 3 of their 2010 show releases @DGUSA.tv


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 7, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> For those of you who are fans of indy wrestling, some of you may already know of this site, but I thought I'd share it anyway.
> 
> http://www.declarationofindependents.net/doi/pages/index1.html



Just got around to watching this video. I have to confess i hadnt seen a Bruno Sammartino match before at all but DAMN that match shows everything old-school wrestling is about doesnt it?

Really shows the difference between the pretty-boy wrestlers in wwe now and the 'real' men they had back then. I wish there were more guys like Sammartino in the game.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I wish there were more guys like Sammartino in the game.



Actually, there are. The problem with pro wrestling today, is that it tries too much to mimic the product that's on TV, rather than come up with something original.

So, these days, indy promotions would rather use guys who dance and do acrobatics, and cut "tough guy" promos, and the old school type workers rarely get used.

One of the many reasons ECW became so popular in the 90's was that it bucked the trend of what pro wrestling was at that time. The hybrid of the ultra violent Japanese wrestling combined with luchadore style, and the American catch as catch can work was a refreshing change to the product presented by the "big" promotions.

Refreshing today might be a return to an old school style, with a contemporary feel. We attempted to do that with the promotion I partnered with, but the new management went back to doing ballet.

WWE dabbled in it when they brought in Vladimir Kozlov. I think they wanted more of a shoot style, due to diminishing numbers of fans who were trending towards UFC, and other MMA groups. So, they very quietly began to re-train some of their workers to take shots the hard way, and utilize more of the MMA "look" in their matches. I think it must have flopped, as it appears they are back to ballet as well, and Kozlov has been turned into a circus act, albeit an interesting one.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Just got around to watching this video. I have to confess i hadnt seen a Bruno Sammartino match before at all but DAMN that match shows everything old-school wrestling is about doesnt it?
> 
> Really shows the difference between the pretty-boy wrestlers in wwe now and the 'real' men they had back then. I wish there were more guys like Sammartino in the game.



*R*ellis: 

Bruno Sammartino is one of a million. Along with the wrestling exploits- he is also well respected in the Strength and Weightlifting Community along the lines of other legit true strength stars (Mark Henry, Ken Patera, Superstar Billy Graham, Bill Kazmier, Ivan Putski, Tony Atlas ) 

I had the pleasure of meeting him at a comic book convention a few years ago. Fans and some of the up and coming indy wrestlers were happy to get a chance to chat with the Living Legend... :bow:






One question that I did ask Bruno Sammartino was which strength feat he was most proud of

1. Lifting 600+ lbs Haystacks Calhoun in the Old Madison Sq. Garden 
2. Doing Pushups with 400lbs. Gorilla Moonsoon on his back
3. Benching 565lbs (then close to the World Record)

Hands down it was the 565lbs Bench Press ( and in Bruno's era) this would be considered a "Raw" Bench Press today - no special lifting shirts or exagerated arch of the back.

*Now the Bruno Sammartino strength course which was published during the 1960's is considered the Holy Grail of weightlifting/wrestling courses *


Bruno in his prime (late 1960's - early 70's)- Now mind you, Bruno's build is more of a weightlifter/powerlifter- he made Sergio Oliva and Arnold look tiny which is not an easy thing to do. 





*Bruno Video in Recent Years*

Bruno's Workout at age 70





wrestlingguy said:


> WWE dabbled in it when they brought in Vladimir Kozlov. I think they wanted more of a shoot style, due to diminishing numbers of fans who were trending towards UFC, and other MMA groups. So, they very quietly began to re-train some of their workers to take shots the hard way, and utilize more of the MMA "look" in their matches. I think it must have flopped, as it appears they are back to ballet as well, and Kozlov has been turned into a circus act, albeit an interesting one.



It would havee been nice if they had kept up the MMA Style with Kozlov - I'm sure they could have invented some title for him ( kind of like the Missouri Mauler as the "Brass Knucks Champ" ) from the old Championship Wrestling from Florida promos with Gordon Solie.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2010)

Very Sad ... 







*Lance Cade:*

Lance McNaught was born on March 2, 1981, in Omaha, Nebraska. He was trained to wrestle by Shawn Michaels and started wrestling in 1999. He debuted in the WWE in June 2003 as Garrison Cade and wrestled there for a year. Prior to teaming with Trevor Murdoch, his biggest success came as part of a mid-card tag team with Mark Jindrak. Sadly, Lance passed away on August 13, 2010, at the age of 29. His father informed World Wrestling Entertainment that the cause of death was heart failure.

*Source*

Pro Wrestling About.Com


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Very Sad ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man, I didnt see that one coming. I always thought he had genuine potential: good look, decent ability, excellent trainer and therefor connections within the company. He came close to breakthroughs but never quite got there.

My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2010)

*Sad passing. Not too familiar with who he was.


Another possible candidate of drug/steroid abuse?? 

Heart failure seems pretty remote for a guy in good physical shape and aged below 30 unless there was an underlying hereditary medical condition.


*


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 16, 2010)

With a name like ''FA Punk'' I think it's safe to say that I enjoy my wrestling lol. 

Now Wrestlingguy like to ask you something if you don't mind. I grew up watching ECW and to me that was some of the best wrestling of the 90's and now that I'm older, I believe that concept can work again! The key would be to get on a network (like ''ShowTime'' for example) that wouldn't care what you do, I mean think of it aliright, no commercials, have it all live, and more mature themes. 

The WWE is an adult program that trys to sell itself as ''family entertainment'', so why not go the opposite route is all I'm saying.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2010)

mango said:


> *Sad passing. Not too familiar with who he was.
> 
> 
> Another possible candidate of drug/steroid abuse??
> ...



Yup, most definitely a steroid/pain killer induced heart attack.

He got shitcanned a year ago (or was it two) for exhibiting roid rage on a plane ride.

If you notice his physique changes from when he first appeared in 2004 to when he left in 2009.

This is why I pretty much stopped watching wrestling. The performers are asked to have killer looking physiques to compete in Vince's bodybuilding-esque world which requires a vast amount of steroids. Then they're asked to perform in high impact, high painful matches such as ladders, cages, etc which on a nightly basis will be terribly painful. The performers are now depending on pain killers to get them through the week and steroids to keep their shapes, not counting any recreational drugs that are also in the equation.

Drugs, roids and pills....is there any wonder guy after guy drops dead?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Yup, most definitely a steroid/pain killer induced heart attack.
> 
> He got shitcanned a year ago (or was it two) for exhibiting roid rage on a plane ride.
> 
> ...



*K*evin:

And that is just for starters - I'm sure Wrestlingguy will have some additional insights when he sees this thread. 

You have to wonder if the lack of the old territorial promotions (Championship Wrestling from Florida- Mid Atlantic Wrestling - The Von Erichs promoting World Class Wrestling (? ) not sure of the name - The AWA - The NWA Detroit promotion headed by Bobo Brazil and The Shiek etc) created a scenario that made things worse for the wrestlers. Heck, they have to even travel more than ever.

The style of matches have changed as well...where prior matches - it was one finishing move ... now they have to do several.
The days of seeing a multi-year champion (like Bob Backlund) holding a Championship Belt for 4 years and Bruno holding it for 7 years is a thing of the past. 

And as far as physique stars - they have always been a part of the wrestling business


*Wrestling Physique Stars (Early 1900's) *

_Stanislaus Zbyszko_









_George "The Russian Lion" Hackenschmidt_






===============================

*H*owever .. even the bodybuilding industry has changed with the increase usage of steriods (voer the past 50 years). Pick up the avearge physique magazine now and it's more an advertisement of the various chemicals and other supplements to buy


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *K*evin:
> 
> And that is just for starters - I'm sure Wrestlingguy will have some additional insights when he sees this thread.
> 
> ...



I figured after WWE killed off WCW and ECW that the territorial days of wrestling would return.....just with WWE playing the role of the old NWA with regional promotions popping up here and there.

I forgot to add travel to the reasons of why people die early. Getting no sleep on top of the pills, drugs and roids certainly doesn't help at all.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *K*evin:
> 
> And that is just for starters - I'm sure Wrestlingguy will have some additional insights when he sees this thread.
> 
> ...



In 2000, my radio/internet show took a big turn. We did a promo that said would blow the lid off of the drug use in pro wrestling, not just with regard to PED's, but recreational drugs, and pain killers as well. Before the show aired, I received a call from Vince McMahon's personal secretary, Beth Zaza, stating that they were concerned about the content of my upcoming show, and wanted me to reconsider putting it on air (we were live at the time). She went so far as to say they would withdraw their support of my show, and would no longer continue to supply me with guests if we went on air with this, as it would give pro wrestling (the then WWF, in particular), a black eye.

We aired the show. Less than 2 months later, my radio partner John House moved on to commentate at CZW. Without WWE guests, I was forced to focus on the indies, and as a result, the show took on a more serious tone. Sure, I had former WWE stars as guests (like Mike Hegstrand, aka Road Warrior Hawk, who called Vince McMahon "Satan Incarnate"), but without the guest lineup supplied by the WWE, we lost listeners. We also lost the kayfabe and "smart mark" aspect of our show, and talked to workers like they were real people, and we began to get more listeners than ever, until I turned the reins over to Michael Klyzub (aka Michael Tuffer) in 2002.

Corner me at a bash one weekend, and I'll tell you some of the horror stories about drug use in wrestling, both in the WWE, and on the independent circuit. Be prepared to listen for a long time.


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2010)

*This thread needs more Sheik!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYWDZ9MfbJQ



*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2010)

mango said:


> *This thread needs more Sheik!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYWDZ9MfbJQ
> ...



*The Sheik* :bow: 

Mango _ I'm sure just the very mention of* Brian Blair *  in the presence of the Iron Sheik would be just like the Classic Abbot & Costello skit  Niagara Falls :happy:


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

Two videos from ECW November to Remember 1995:

House Party with Public Enemy, Scorpio & The Sandman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FhP6rWKW4g

November 2 Remember 1995 MV (I Made It)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8pTBvAdbwg

Damn I miss ECW.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 30, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Two videos from ECW November to Remember 1995:
> 
> House Party with Public Enemy, Scorpio & The Sandman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FhP6rWKW4g
> ...



Vince ruined ECW ... who can ever forget the great November Rain Promos ....

ECW November Rain


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Vince ruined ECW ... who can ever forget the great November Rain Promos ....
> 
> ECW November Rain



In my eyes, ECW died in 2001 so I don't know what that shit Vince was trying to do.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

watts63 said:


> In my eyes, ECW died in 2001 so I don't know what that shit Vince was trying to do.



The sad part is I saw the whole WWECW project coming, knew how it was going to play out and how it was going to end before it even started.

Vince got sick and tired of hearing the ECW chants to he brought it back to kill it off, milking it for any dollars he could in the process. Think about it, by him booking himself and WWE guys like Big Show as champion and make the rest of the originals look like incompetent hasbeens...who in the world would have the balls to chant "ECW"? Also, when they ran ECW cards in the old locations the crowd would become increasingly hostile (Batista vs Big Show anyone?). Vince could have none of that so he stopped promoting in the old locations thus further killing the "original idea" off.

Now, anyone that caught fire in ECW (Morrison, CM Punk) which could possibly bring a "cool" factor to it, they were immediately sent to Raw or Smackdown just making WWECW a lame, 3rd string show. So Vince's plan worked to perfection, nobody chants ECW anymore and he got as much of the proceeds out of it as he could. 

THAT'S what he was trying to do.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> The sad part is I saw the whole WWECW project coming, knew how it was going to play out and how it was going to end before it even started.
> 
> Vince got sick and tired of hearing the ECW chants to he brought it back to kill it off, milking it for any dollars he could in the process. Think about it, by him booking himself and WWE guys like Big Show as champion and make the rest of the originals look like incompetent hasbeens...who in the world would have the balls to chant "ECW"? Also, when they ran ECW cards in the old locations the crowd would become increasingly hostile (Batista vs Big Show anyone?). Vince could have none of that so he stopped promoting in the old locations thus further killing the "original idea" off.
> 
> ...



Wonder how much $$$$ Paul Heyman walked off with... This was the equivalent move to the Briscoes in the early 80's selling off their share of the NWA market - you knew something was up when you would see Gorilla Moonsoon doing the promos in NWA territory


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Wonder how much $$$$ Paul Heyman walked off with... This was the equivalent move to the Briscoes in the early 80's selling off their share of the NWA market - you knew something was up when you would see Gorilla Moonsoon doing the promos in NWA territory



Heyman got nada after the whole December to Dismember debacle.

If you want to see someone get fired on screen (or off in this case) watch that horrid show. Heyman was fired the next morning for trying to change the ending to multiple matches includingthe finale that would have seen (gasp) his ECW guys (Van Dam) rather than McMahon's (Show/Lashley/Holly) come out on top for the heavyweight championship.

Less than 4 months after Heyman was canned, Vince McMahon was ECW champion....nuff ced.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Heyman got nada after the whole December to Dismember debacle.
> 
> If you want to see someone get fired on screen (or off in this case) watch that horrid show. Heyman was fired the next morning for trying to change the ending to multiple matches includingthe finale that would have seen (gasp) his ECW guys (Van Dam) rather than McMahon's (Show/Lashley/Holly) come out on top for the heavyweight championship.
> 
> Less than 4 months after Heyman was canned, Vince McMahon was ECW champion....nuff ced.



Yeah, I heard that Heyman wanted CM Punk to beat the Big Show by submission.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Yeah, I heard that Heyman wanted CM Punk to beat the Big Show by submission.



Not just that but Heyman didn't want Tommy Dreamer sprawled on the mat courtesy of Khali and Daivari, he didn't want Sabu replaced by Hardcore Holly who hadn't been over in 5 years and having Mike Knox abandon Kelly Kelly was probably not on the menu either.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Not just that but Heyman didn't want Tommy Dreamer sprawled on the mat courtesy of Khali and Daivari, he didn't want Sabu replaced by Hardcore Holly who hadn't been over in 5 years and having Mike Knox abandon Kelly Kelly was probably not on the menu either.



I hear a rumor that Heyman was contacted by TNA - here's an interesting article on this Heyman and TNA


----------



## watts63 (Sep 1, 2010)

Did anybody see that clusterfuck or should I say the ending of NXT season 2? If you did, give me a "OH YEAH!”

Alex Riley (AKA Miz's bitch) & Micheal Mcgillislutty at this moment, will be the genesis...of botchamania.


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

*A pinnacle of 'Sports Entertainment' from 1986.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtCtZ5x9EJI


Ahhh.. the memories.. lol*


----------



## watts63 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Terry Funk 'Desperado' Promo Video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8YQ5Vuwog&feature=related

My favorite wrestler of all-time.


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *A pinnacle of 'Sports Entertainment' from 1986.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtCtZ5x9EJI
> 
> ...



*Found this... 

Can you name the wrestlers that contribute vocals to Land of 1000 Dances?
http://www.sporcle.com/games/DandyWarhol/landof1000



I got all 23 names in with just under 3 minutes remaining... had to rack the brains for afew. *




watts63 said:


> *Terry Funk 'Desperado' Promo Video:*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8YQ5Vuwog&feature=related
> 
> My favorite wrestler of all-time.



*I still remember watching his WWF debut when I was about 9 years old (?).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZjbkl6Vug

*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 2, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Alex Riley (AKA Miz's bitch) & Micheal Mcgillislutty at this moment, will be the genesis...of botchamania.



Speaking of Botchmania...........

I don't know if any of you are on this website yet, but if you aren't, you should be.

http://wrestlinggonewrong.com/

Many of the old guests from my radio/internet show went on to star on this website..........

Some pretty cool stuff here as well, including the shoot match that Manny Fernandez did on Jose Gonzales, aka Invader #1, the man who allegedly killed Bruiser Brody in a locker room in Puerto Rico. I spent a lot of time with Manny back in the late 90's. He's one of the baddest men I've ever met, and I don't mean that in a good way at all. http://www.wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/manny_fernandez_kneedrop.html

Enjoy


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 2, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> I hear a rumor that Heyman was contacted by TNA - here's an interesting article on this Heyman and TNA



I'm a big Akira Maeda fan and can enjoy stuff like Battlarts in small doses, but I can't get behind the whole "MMA is hot right now so lets incorporate that" angle Heyman wants to take. Although he'll probably put his own spin on it that would make it worth checking out. 

He's spot on with his assessment of TNA's problems. The Beer Money/MCMG feud produced some of the best matches I've seen on free tv since the height of the Monday Night Wars. But now that it's over I have no desire to watch Flair rehash the Horsemen or Hogan do anything.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Speaking of Botchmania...........
> 
> I don't know if any of you are on this website yet, but if you aren't, you should be.
> 
> ...



A lot of people say Gonzales did it in self defense while others claim Brody was murdered. Still one of the greatest mysteries in wrestling history


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> A lot of people say Gonzales did it in self defense while others claim Brody was murdered. Still one of the greatest mysteries in wrestling history



*G*onzales certainly lucked out ... from othe accounts the star witness ,Tony Atlas,refused to testify... 

There was also mention of Jose Gonzales running for office in Puerto Rico. 









*Honor Thy Brawler *

Can you believe that it has been nearly twenty years since Bruiser Brody was stabbed to death inside a steamy Puerto Rican shower?

Arguably the greatest professional wrestler in the history of that august sport, Brody stood 6-foot-8-inches tall, with a wild shock of curly brown hair (and beard to match) and a forehead glossy with self-inflicted razor-blade scars. Always a formidable opponent, his suplex powerslam is legendary, while his atomic drop left more than a few opponents with burst hemorrhoids.

A force of nature in the ring, Brody, who wrestled in St. Louis under the nom de guerre King Kong Brody, was equally tumultuous in life. It's said the man wouldn't "job"  that is, to take a fall against an opponent. And why would he? The dude could wrassle! By 1985 he was supposedly the world's highest paid wrestler, pulling in $14,000 per week, which in 2007 dollars is a whole lot of dough.

But success breeds contempt, and Brody's refusal to job supposedly upset fellow wrestler and booking agent Jose "Invader I" Huertas. The night of his death on July 17, 1988, Brody was slated to wrestle he of the formidable man-breasts, Abdullah the Butcher. Huertas called him into the shower before the bout, where he supposedly attacked Bruiser Brody, grabbing him by the mane and repeatedly plunging a hunting knife into the giant's torso.

*Huertas was charged with murder and brought to trial. But when the prosecution's star witness refused to testify, he was acquitted and continued wrestling in Puerto Rico until he retired in 2006 to pursue political office.*

*Source: *River Front Times


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

***** BUMP*****

There was an story in the Daily News last September that Jake the Snake Roberts finally retired from the ring. 

*Also these recent passings*

1. Gertrude (Luna) Vachon passed away Luna Vachon Tribute

2. Grizzly Smith (Jake the Snake Roberts Dad) Wrestling legend and Booker


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

*Double Post --- from the Big Apple Comic Book Show Last Month *







*
With Wrestling Legend Greg "The Hammer" Valentine- he graciously let me pose with the US Title that his Dad, The Legendary Johnny Valentine , held during the 1960's :bow: :bow:



Have to appreciate a wrassler that is "Scientifically Rough"  :happy:

Classic Clip of Johnny Valentine vs. Nature Boy Buddy Rogers 
*


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 1, 2010)

To add to the wrestling deaths:






Former Atlanta Hawks draft pick and wrestler Jorge "Giant" Gonzalez died in September from complications from diabetes. Wasn't the best wrestler but was an honest family man and will be missed.






Also dying in September was Mike "Bastion Booger" Shaw. He also was Norman The Lunatic, Big Trucker Norm, Makhan Singh and Friar Ferguson. He too will be missed


----------



## protuberance (Nov 2, 2010)

Turned on TNA two weeks ago and realized why I didn't really watch it in the first place. The whole Robbie E. angle is idiotic. Not because it's a guido character, but because they failed at even doing a guido character. They throw a fake tan on a dude and a chick from the Mid-West, then tell them to say, "cuz" and "bro." Then they give him an angle with a reality star chick who beats up his manager. Wow, where's that fuckin' storyline goin? Fuckin' nowhere.


----------



## watts63 (Nov 3, 2010)

A time when I actually liked John Cena:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsD0_AQi3VQ&feature=related


----------



## radman (Jan 30, 2011)

is anyone else here tired of the John Cena vs the Nexus angle? and i have a hard time even watching the wwe anymore because a lot of its stars have either gone to TNA or have retired or are thinking about retirement. Also in my own opinion TNA isnt in any better shape then wwe, TNA these days is in my opinion what wcw would be today if it had stayed in business.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is late but for those who watched Wrestlemania, what did you think?

The reaction from those I've talked to has been generally negative though most admit this is in part due to the high expectation that comes with it being the biggest show of the year. If it had been a normal PPV it would have been good, but it was meant to be more than a normal PPV.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got back in the game after being out a solid year...I have to watch all the DVD's in order so I can understand just what the heck is going on.

without giving away too much, has anyone died since September? Hopefully not


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, nobody on TV died since last year. My Wrestlemania experience wasn't too bad. Went to Buffalo Wild Wings and met Virgil. Almost nobody knew who the poor guy was. I thought the show was alright, better than the last couple. Orton-Punk had great storytelling and Cody-Rey had the right guy going over. I didn't like opening with the WHC match, you don't open a show with a world title match. I was disappointed that they dropped Sheamus-Bryan off the card, since that was a match I was looking forward to seeing. Triple H-Taker was better than I thought it would be, and did a good job not being too outshined by the last 2 years' HBK-Taker classics. Cole-Lawler was fun for what it was, I just wish Lawler's first Wrestlemania match was against someone who could _wrestle_, but that's just me. A bit sad that the 8 man and 6 man mixed tags went so short, but I guess they needed room for that crazy video package of The Miz. That made him look like a star. He needed to look like a star, and they did a good job of doing that. It was weird seeing the show end with The Rock, who didn't even compete, standing tall, but overall a pretty good show. Also, I'm surprised by their balls for booking Rock-Cena for next years Wrestlemania in Miami a whole year in advance. It's going to take a lot to keep people interested for that long, especially if Rock isn't there every week.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Don't worry, nobody on TV died since last year. My Wrestlemania experience wasn't too bad. *Went to Buffalo Wild Wings and met Virgil. Almost nobody knew who the poor guy was.* I thought the show was alright, better than the last couple. Orton-Punk had great storytelling and Cody-Rey had the right guy going over. I didn't like opening with the WHC match, you don't open a show with a world title match. I was disappointed that they dropped Sheamus-Bryan off the card, since that was a match I was looking forward to seeing. Triple H-Taker was better than I thought it would be, and did a good job not being too outshined by the last 2 years' HBK-Taker classics. Cole-Lawler was fun for what it was, I just wish Lawler's first Wrestlemania match was against someone who could _wrestle_, but that's just me. A bit sad that the 8 man and 6 man mixed tags went so short, but I guess they needed room for that crazy video package of The Miz. That made him look like a star. He needed to look like a star, and they did a good job of doing that. It was weird seeing the show end with The Rock, who didn't even compete, standing tall, but overall a pretty good show. Also, I'm surprised by their balls for booking Rock-Cena for next years Wrestlemania in Miami a whole year in advance. It's going to take a lot to keep people interested for that long, especially if Rock isn't there every week.



*N*ow that's pretty fucked up.... clearly Virgil had no problem being recognized when he came to the Big Apple Comic Book Show last fall...


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *N*ow that's pretty fucked up.... clearly Virgil had no problem being recognized when he came to the Big Apple Comic Book Show last fall...



Hey, nice picture! It probably was a bit easier for him there as he had DiBiase right there with him. I was surprised how much he looks the same as he did 20+ years ago. A real nice guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Hey, nice picture! It probably was a bit easier for him there as he had DiBiase right there with him. I was surprised how much he looks the same as he did 20+ years ago. A real nice guy.



Both Mr. DiBiase and Virgil had no problem being recognized... In fact, the fans were more than happy to bypass the Brady Bunch Brotherly Trio to say hello to Greg Valentine - DiBiase and Virgil... All three wrestlers were pretty cool...


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 7, 2011)

If anybody hasn't seen _The True Story of WrestleMania_, you should really try to do so. Quite a good documentary with lots of behind the scenes insight and a very entertaining watch.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry to post back-to back, but I don't want this thread to keep dying like it seems to do...

Has anybody seen any of the indy shows from this year? I've watched all of Chikara, PWG, NWA Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, and Ring of Honor. Anybody have an opinion on anything they've seen recently? I'd love to discuss. 

Or how about Wrestlemania? Somebody's got to have something to say about that.

Also, I'm going to a local show next week put on by the International Wrestling Cartel. It's my first indy show and should be a lot of fun.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 11, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Sorry to post back-to back, but I don't want this thread to keep dying like it seems to do...
> 
> Has anybody seen any of the indy shows from this year? I've watched all of Chikara, PWG, NWA Championship Wrestling from Hollywood, and Ring of Honor. Anybody have an opinion on anything they've seen recently? I'd love to discuss.
> 
> ...



*H*aven't followed much of the Indy shows... I do look at wrestling from time to time....

Rahter curious as to the whole selection process to the HOF though quite surpruized by some of the selections... Wonder if Bob Backlud will ever get inducted.... of course the story with Bruno is well known-but, in this age "never say never" and anything is possible...


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 11, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't followed much of the Indy shows... I do look at wrestling from time to time....
> 
> Rahter curious as to the whole selection process to the HOF though quite surpruized by some of the selections... Wonder if Bob Backlud will ever get inducted.... of course the story with Bruno is well known-but, in this age "never say never" and anything is possible...



The story I've heard on Backlund is that he think's he's too young to fully retire and feels he has one good run still in him. He doesn't want in the HOF until he's completely done wrestling.

In other news, I was saddened to learn today of the passing of a man I idolized, 'Sweet & Sour' Larry Sweeney. A mainstay in the independent wrestling world for over ten years, his character, a refreshing throwback to the flamboyant characters of the late 70's and 80's, oozed charisma and became one of the greatest managers and talkers, in my opinion, of the last 20 years. This culminated in him winning Wrestling Observer Newsletter's Best Non-Wrestler in 2007 and again in 2008. 

Not to be out-shined in the actual wrestling side of the business, Sweeney held the coveted Tex-Arkana Telivision Championship - a title I think he completely made up - an astounding 27 times. A true showman if there ever was one, he will truly be missed.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't followed much of the Indy shows... I do look at wrestling from time to time....
> 
> Rahter curious as to the whole selection process to the HOF though quite surpruized by some of the selections... Wonder if Bob Backlud will ever get inducted.... of course the story with Bruno is well known-but, in this age "never say never" and anything is possible...



The H.O.F. process is very simple, whoever Vince doesn't hate and who could possibly bring in some money. Backlund should take the H.O.F. ballot and go on a last run like Steamboat did in 2009.

Since Mick Foley jumped to TNA, you won't see him in the hall until he ever returns. Same goes for Sting, Nash, Hall and others that "betrayed Vince".

Bruno said he can't stand Vince so obviously he won't get in until he dies.

Then you got the cases of Randy Savage and Jake Roberts who deserve to be in the hall of fame 100 times more than Koko B Ware or Tony Atlas.....but since both did something undesirable to Stephanie you won't see them either until they drop dead (which in Jake's case might be never).

If there was a blackball list it would read as:

"Dr. D" David Schultz

The Ultimate Warrior

Jake "The Snake" Roberts

Randy Savage

Mick Foley

Bruno Sammartino

Batista (He walked out, Vince didn't like it)

Other than Schultz, everyone else should be in at some point or another. Maybe they'll get in post-mortem like Eddie Graham (who never would have gotten in while still alive). Who knows?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The H.O.F. process is very simple, whoever Vince doesn't hate and who could possibly bring in some money. Backlund should take the H.O.F. ballot and go on a last run like Steamboat did in 2009.
> 
> Since Mick Foley jumped to TNA, you won't see him in the hall until he ever returns. Same goes for Sting, Nash, Hall and others that "betrayed Vince".
> 
> ...



Dr. D!!!!!




1.Did Vinces Dirty work on John Stossel

2.Best Slappity-Slap Slap of all times  see clip below.

 20/20 Investigates Pro Wrestling Full Segment 1986

3.Funny thing though about the walk through midtown Manhattan  Billy Graham and Ivan Koloff did the same thing in the 1970s.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm also posting this on the random Youtube video thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14

The infamous Andy Kaufman and Jerry Lawler incident on Letterman circa 1982. Kaufman was a genius who had a mind for pro wrestling, along with so many other things. I wish these two could have been at Wrestlemania instead of Cole and Lawler, since Kaufman plays that role so much better.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 14, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm also posting this on the random Youtube video thread.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14
> 
> The infamous Andy Kaufman and Jerry Lawler incident on Letterman circa 1982. Kaufman was a genius who had a mind for pro wrestling, along with so many other things. I wish these two could have been at Wrestlemania instead of Cole and Lawler, since Kaufman plays that role so much better.



Here's one for ya







1985 - Hulk Hogan choking out Richard "Munch - Law and Order SUV" Belzer


*Full Video with Mr. T*
Richard Belzerand Hulk Hogan

*Vader Attacking a Reporter in 1997*

Vader Attacking A Reporter 1997


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 14, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm also posting this on the random Youtube video thread.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14
> 
> The infamous Andy Kaufman and Jerry Lawler incident on Letterman circa 1982. Kaufman was a genius who had a mind for pro wrestling, along with so many other things. I wish these two could have been at Wrestlemania instead of Cole and Lawler, since Kaufman plays that role so much better.



That angle happened 3 years too soon. If that happened during the great wrestling boom of 1985 the CWA would have been just as popular as WWF, NWA and AWA.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I caught myself walking like the Bushwhackers when I got out of the shower today. I made up for it later by spitting out my gum and smacking it like Mr. Perfect. True story, terrible but relevant post.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 17, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I caught myself walking like the Bushwhackers when I got out of the shower today. I made up for it later by spitting out my gum and smacking it like Mr. Perfect. True story, terrible but relevant post.



I can do the Mr. Perfect around the back towel thing but I simply cannot do the gum thing. Everytime I spit my gum out I swing and miss.

I once did the backwards bowl and got 9 pins out of 10....close enough for me.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 17, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I can do the Mr. Perfect around the back towel thing but I simply cannot do the gum thing. Everytime I spit my gum out I swing and miss.



Not an easy feat. It took me 7 pieces of gum to even spit it high enough straight up and connect with my hand, and 4 whole packs before it looked like I knew what I was doing and could smack it without looking for it in the air.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 17, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Not an easy feat. It took me 7 pieces of gum to even spit it high enough straight up and connect with my hand, and 4 whole packs before it looked like I knew what I was doing and could smack it without looking for it in the air.



That is devotion to the cause for ya


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> That is devotion to the cause for ya



*M*r. Rellis10: 

As with the *Perfect Pass * that would not just be any kind of devotion- but, the *Perfect Devotion* and *Perfect Plan* :happy:






*
How fitting to have Post 6969 Devoted to the Perfect Plan 
*


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 18, 2011)

How about some current events?

R-Truth is in the main event picture. With a double-DQ decision between him and Cena in a No. 1 contender's match last week, at Extreme Rules it will be a triple threat match between The Miz, Cena, and R-Truth. Where has this guy been? He was in the Raw Elimination Chamber and got booted quickly by Sheamus, then called the Milwaukee crowd Green Bay the night after the Super Bowl. He then quickly got thrown onto Superstars, and had no match at Wrestlemania. When Raw came to Pittsburgh back in March, he was in the opening dark match. Then he comes out of nowhere last week and pins the ultra-hot-as-of-late Dolph Ziggler and John Morrison and goes toe-to-toe with a fresh Cena and ends up drawing him. I'm glad there is some fresh blood in the main event (even if the guy is 39) but come on, I'm so tired of these guys coming out of nowhere and having no build getting thrust into the spotlight. Thoughts?

Edge, 11 times the World's Champion, has retired. In a shocking turn of events, the Rated-R Superstar announced his in-ring retirement live on Raw last week. Since his neck surgery back in 2003, Edge says he has been 'wrestling on borrowed time.' He has been losing feeling in his arms, and a post Wrestlemania MRI revealed damage worthy of immediate retirement. In his own words, they caught it early enough so he doesn't end up in a wheelchair. As a huge Edge Head, I for one am glad that he got to go out with his last match being a Wrestlemania main event for the World Heavyweight Championship, and gets to retire as champion. He relinquished the belt this past Friday on Smackdown, 1 week after Alberto Del Rio defeated Christian in a No. 1 contender's match for another shot at Edge for Extreme Rules, this time in a ladder match. To preserve the match at Extreme Rules, a 20 man over the top rope battle royale was held on Smackdown to determine who would face Del Rio in a ladder match for the World Title. Last eliminating Jack Swagger, Christian emerged victorious, and is set to meet his nemesis, Del Rio, who has been a thorn in his side since last year. Who would you like to see take Edge's unique place in the WWE? What's your favorite Edge match? Your fondest Edge memory? I would like to wish him a safe, happy and healthy retirement. He sure deserves it.

Recently, Ring of Honor crowned new World Tag Team Champions, former "World's" now "Wrestling's" Greatest Tag Team, Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin, along with a new World Champion in Eddie Edwards. Haas and Benjamin made their ROH debut back in September at Glory by Honor IX in a losing effort to then champs the Kings of Wrestling, Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli in a non-title match. They signed ROH contracts early this year, and made quick work of the very solid tag division, defeating the All Night Express and later the Briscoe Brothers to earn a shot at Hero and Castagnoli for a rematch on Night 1 of Honor Takes Center Stage, held in Atlanta during Wrestlemania weekend, this time earning revenge and taking the titles, ending the Kings' year long run as champs. It feels good that one of the most under-utilized and unappreciated teams of the last 6-7 years is finally on top of what I consider the best tag division in the world today. Two weeks earlier, at a live event in New York City, Eddie Edwards defeated Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship. While many thought that Davey Richards, named by Bryan Danielson on his leaving independent wrestling for the WWE as the new 'Best Wrestler in the World', was next in line for the coveted title, it was his American Wolves tag team partner Eddie Edwards who achieved what so many strive for but so few attain, the ROH World Championship. I like this move, as it does the same thing WWE is trying to do with R-Truth, but in the best way possible. Edwards, while coming off a red hot nearly year long run as the inaugural ROH World Television Champion, was not expected by fans to take the belt from Strong. But, he deserved it. Doing a title change at a live event, instead of o iPPV, and with somebody like Edwards proved successful for ROH. Eddie Edwards trended on Twitter for hours that night, and a whole new world of people were introduced to Ring of Honor. Overall, great move by ROH, and it sets up a showdown between partners down the road. Richards vs. Edwards. Who wouldn't buy that?

I have more, but I've been typing this for quite a while and would like a break. Hopefully I have provided some discussion points for this thread, as I think it deserves it.

EDIT:
--OK, I'm not gonna go into it because it involves spoilers for tonight's RAW, currently being taped in the O2 Arena in London, but pretty much disregard my first point...--


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 18, 2011)

First off, I dont think I said this before....RIP 'Sweet n Sour' Larry Sweeney, one of my friends through efedding knew him personally and took the loss hard and while I never saw much of him in wrestling, what I did see showed him to be a charismatic and lovable guy. My thoughts go out to his friends and family, and the wrestling community that will miss him dearly.

Next, the big story from the week....Edge's retirement. It sucks to see him leave the business. I started watching wrestling with E + C a firm fixture every week, the TLC matches he helped create were a big eye-opener....it's a shame WWE doesnt do too many matches near that level anymore. He was at the top and deservedly I believe. And what's more it was done the right way....not like R-Truth being thrown in there out of the blue. He earnt his name as a member of one of the greatest tag teams in the WWF/E, won the King Of The Ring when it actually meant something in the business and became a legit main eventer.

As for who replaces him at the top...as the above poster said, WWE has some good younger talent coming through. Personally it'd be great to see Christian get the title just once in his career but I feel he will always be the unsung hero of the midcard. Alberto Del Rio is the real champ in waiting here. In the future I hope John Morrison gets his push to the world title, Wade Barrett has the tools to get there....Jack Swagger, Sheamus, Bryan Danielson (I sense the previous poster may like me using that name instead of his current moniker) should move into main event positions as people like HHH and Taker retire. Possible outsiders for this push.....David Hart Smith (got the tools and a whole dynasty of Harts and Bulldogs behind him), Brodus Clay (a new monster heel on the cards?) and Dolph Ziggler (i'm not sure if he's got what it takes to move that far up though).

As for RoH, not a regular watcher but it's good to see Eddie Edwards win the World Title. Not a move I foresaw but I might tune in to see where it goes (hopefully Richards vs Edwards in what would be one hell of a technical showcase). And it's nice to see Haas and Benjamin back together, even if they did beat perhaps the best team on the independent circuit in Castagnoli and Hero.

Also, I believe Chikara King of Trios finished last night...I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bryan Danielson would fit perfectly in the main event right now. Daniel Bryan, on the other hand... not so much. That guy has a bit more to prove in that he needs a credible feud. Hopefully a move to Smackdown during next week's annual draft show will give him a chance to expose his talent and wrestling acumen to the WWE Universe. In a perfect world, use his real name, go back to plain burgundy tights, and put him in there with guys like Ziggler (Bragging Rights '10 anyone? WWE match of the year IMO), Swagger, Barrett (an easy feud dating back to their days in Nexus), Punk, and Rhodes. But honestly, put him in there with anybody, give them 15 minutes, and let them make magic.

Apparently King of Trios 2011 is already on sale through Smart Mark Video. Those guys are great about how fast the turn around CHIKARA shows. I heard 1-2-3 Kid had amazing performances on all three nights, and everybody worked really hard to put on an amazing show. Can't wait for my copy.

I had tremendous respect for Larry Sweeney. He was truly a welcomed throwback to classic managers and wrestlers of the 70's and 80's. I loved everything he did, whether as a wrestler or a mouthpiece, his personality jumped out of the screen and electrified you. His passing hit me a lot harder than Edge's retirement (which still drew a few tears), as I felt I almost knew him personally. He did a lot for IWC here in Pittsburgh, and I wish I had the chance to see him live. He is in a better place now. "There ain't no doubt about it, baby." 

I recommend everybody watch Z! True Long Island Story on Youtube. Zack Ryder has more heart and faith in his character than anybody I've seen in years. I totally buy what he's selling and hope WWEShop puts out a Woo Woo Woo headband soon so I can get one. This guy's a real talent and should be on television every damn week. If he's not a top babyface within a year, I have no faith in this company anymore... He personifies their new 'Entertainment' aspect they are going for perfectly. Love him or love to hate him, he always gets a strong reaction and he's got the goods as far as I'm concerned. Plus, his shtick with his dad on his show is hysterical.

Where is DH Smith? Just reform the Hart Dynasty already... You have no real tag teams left and they could draw. At least while they were around, we had a chance to see Hitman a bit. Just a thought...

Am I the only one who misses JBL? :huh: Probably.

I think I'm going to do something like this more often. Current events with random thoughts mixed in. Plus maybe an old school memory or 4... I have a lot I want to share. Opinions on this anybody?


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think that's a great idea, for the few people her who like wrestling it'd be good to have something to talk about regularly.

Also, just watching the Raw from yesterday. Couple of things I wanted to bring up.

What does everyone think of Mistico/Sin Cara's potential in WWE? Possible new Rey Mysterio? Or just another star with an impressive start that'll eventually be misused and discarded?

And anyone know if i should start watching TNA again? There was a time I prefered the product to WWE but I faded away from that too. Now I'm getting back into WWE I wondered if it'd be worth taking another look there too.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a few thoughts on Mistico/Sin Cara:

- He's a huge international star with a lot of success and name power.

- He knows what he's doing in the ring.

- I hope to god he replaces Mysterio. Rey's my absolute least favorite these days. Has done nothing relevant or new in many years. I'm so tired of the whole underdog thing. Does he always need to beat the bigger guy and discredit him. I mean come on, in 2008 he beat Kane at 2 straight PPVs and on several shows in between. But enough of the Mysterio rant.

- His mask and costume are cool as hell.

Some Negatives:

- He only speaks Spanish. Hence his debut against Puerto Rican - Primo and his limited involvement in the tag match with Cena against Miz/Riley

- His entrance. Change the music. It's not exciting and doesn't fit his style. Get rid of the trampoline entrance. Last night was the only time he has done it properly so far. Every other time he botches it. I can't see this ending well.

- His finisher. That top rope C4 he hit on Primo was cool and all, but it took 2 tries, takes A LOT of set up, and can't be done to too many people. Try something else.

All in all, with the amount of press his signing was given, along with his spot so far, they are definitely going to try something with him. Whether or not he succeeds depends on if he takes the ball and runs with it.

*The Current State of TNA:
*
I don't want to just come out and bash TNA. I think wrestling thrives in competition and I love the idea of TNA, but it's gotten pretty bad the last few months. I can hardly watch any of it. I agree, it definitely was competitive if not better than what WWE was putting out around the second half of 2009, but when Hogan and Bischoff came in, it all went pretty much to hell.

If I could use one word to describe the current product, it would be clusterfuck. There's too many stories, turns, twists to keep track of anything that's going on. The one truly good storyline they have is Jarrett/Angle, and that's because of the involvement of Karen and the kids, and because it has two guys that really know what they're doing. Not sure if this feud ended on Sunday or not, but for TNA's sake I hope they continue with it.

The world title picture is constantly keeping me in a state of confusion. Sting has it, but Hogan wants one of his guys to have it, and he controls the company but he can't put one of his guys in the title hunt. So he tries to get RVD to screw Sting, but he refuses. Ken Anderson is great and all, but you can't tell which side he's on or if he's truly only out for himself. An OK storyline, but not when its as busy as the title picture already is.

Don't even get me started of Jeff Hardy. Thank God he's hopefully on his way out. He's a perpetual fuck up. That's all I care to say on him right now. :doh::doh::doh:

One good character out there right now is Bully Ray. He split from Devon and I don't know what it is about him, but I like it. He has that 'IT Factor.' Him and Styles should put on one hell of a program leading into the summer.

The X Division is in the shitter outside of a few good Ultimate X matches, but it needs more focus put on it. The women's division isn't what it was, neither is the tag team scene.

The Pope character got stale, as did Samoa Joe, so I guess it makes sense to give them a 6 month feud. That sure is drawing. 

Something I'm excited about is their resigning of Chris Daniels. Great guy with a ton of talent and smarts. But he isn't their savior. Neither was Sting. Or Angle. Or Foley. Or Hogan and Flair. Or RVD. Or the Hardys. They need to establish their own home-grown stars and quit worrying about trying to be the WWE. They can't win there. They need to just be TNA. Look at AJ Styles. #1 on the PWI 500 last year. Never in the WWE. That says a lot about him...

So take from that what you will about TNA. I still tune in every once in a while, fast forward through all the bullshit, and maybe find one or two things worth watching per episode. But that's just me.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wondered if the language issue would present problems too. Verbal communication is important, especially when you're pulling off the kind of spots Sin Cara is. It's worrying that there's been a few botched moves already (the C4 stumble, overshooting his springboard moonsault and maybe stopping short on another springboard move this week) but hopefully as he learns english he'll get a better grasp on communicating in the ring.

It also can't help that he'll be facing alot of guys who aren't used to his kind of lucha-libre style. I seriously want to see him in a match with Del Rio though, and bring in his La Mistica reverse armbar finisher...if only for that match 


Oh, and i share your views on Jeff Hardy...the guy's had so many chances, wasted every single one. About time he left for good.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I seriously want to see him in a match with Del Rio though, and bring in his La Mistica reverse armbar finisher...if only for that match



I love that finisher! Quack does it as well in CHIKARA sometimes. Also I love how in his vignettes he could hit a flying headscissors and land perfectly on his feet and gracefully spin out the momentum.

I just searched Youtube for Mistico vs Dos Caras, Jr, and unfortunately all I could find was them on the same team in 6 man lucha tags. Shame that we're gonna have to wait for WWE to give us that one.

Well the draft is next week. Who does everybody want to see switch shows? Give us some potential storylines or what your plans are for the talent. I will chime in a bit later once I give it more thought.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 21, 2011)

After a lot (trust me, A LOT) of thought, I figured making fantasy draft picks for this year got way too complicated. Probably because I went in with very ambitious hopes and being a perfectionist proved to be a bad combo. I couldn't make it work out properly. I tried drafting everywhere from 2 to 9 people to each brand, and it just wasn't turning into a thread-worthy post.

Last night I attended an IWC show at Penn State New Kensington. Nothing much to note, since I only knew of 2 people on the roster. (Pinkie Sanchez is awesome in person, by the way.) A guy did go off a legit 18 foot ladder, albeit from about the 14 foot point, through a table and it was literally about 6 feet away from me. I kept telling my dad we should probably move away a little, but all he would say was "Your dad's about to become VERY RICH..."


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just started downloading Chikara King of Trios (yeah i know, i'm a filthy dirty cheapo ), can't wait to get watching it!

As for the draft, I'd like to see Sin Cara, Evan Bourne, DH Smith and Bryan Danielson...sorry, Daniel Bryan on Smackdown. Oh, and i'm laying out a guarentee here that at least one member of Nexus will get drafted....and it wont be Punk or Mason Ryan.

I can see Ezekiel Jackson moving to Raw, although hopefully he could stay on SD and continue the implosion of The Corre angle they have going on. Drew McIntyre could shift too, and maybe Kane.

I'm just taking random guesses here though lol

I got my eyes on a Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio match in the future


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Just started downloading Chikara King of Trios



I just finished up night 1. It was awesome. Can't wait to watch the other two parts.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 22, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I just finished up night 1. It was awesome. Can't wait to watch the other two parts.



*Anticipation builds*

Strangely, UTorrent seems to want me to watch Night 3 first...it's downloading so much faster than the other two lol.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 23, 2011)

To the formerly 'Dashing' Cody Rhodes (and whomever it else it may concern regarding his wardrobe) :

Put some God damn kneepads on. What the hell is wrong with you, you chicken-legged fuck? You're getting so hot right now, and that promo on Smackdown was awesome, but I can't fully take you seriously until you buy something to cover your knees. This is the WWE. You're on national television on a weekly basis. _ACT LIKE IT!_

Sincerely,
Dan

PS - If you're reading this and also happen to be responsible for Dolph Ziggler cutting and dyeing his hair... FUCK YOU. That's about half of everything that got this guy over, along with Vickie Guerrero and his amazing in-ring ability. Why do this? Why? IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE! *QUIT SCREWING WITH MY HEAD!*


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUZ2_7hY0hc


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UoChk5pZIQ

I'm posting a new column sometime tomorrow afternoon. Mondays seem best, as it's about a week after RAW so I can include what happens there without worrying about spoiling it for anyone, and it gives me as much time as possible to put thought into what I want to talk about, so you can be sure you're getting the best that I have to give.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 25, 2011)

OK folks, lets see what's been going on this past week.

*R-Truth turns heel... by smoking a cigarette.* Easily the most interesting thing that Truth has ever done. I actually care about him for the first time ever. He, like an idiot, puts up his No. 1 contender status against Morrison in a match last week on RAW and loses. He throws a hissy fit, lights up, and blows smoke on JoMo, who he took care of after the match was over. Very interested to see where his character goes from here.

*The Cabana Era is over.* Apparently, a couple days ago in Jacksonville, Fl, The Sheik defeated NWA World Heavyweight Champion Colt 'Boom Boom' Cabana for the title, only a month after he captured the belt from 'Scrap Iron' Adam Pearce at a TV taping for NWA Championship Wrestling from Hollywood. This is a shame. Cabana is a hugely popular wrestler not only in North America, but all around the world. The Sheik hasn't been seen on that television show since, I believe, the very first week. He already holds the NWA North American Championship, which he won 15 months ago, and now he adds the World title to that. I've hardly heard of this guy. Maybe the people running the NWA still aren't ready for such a progressive wrestler like Cabana to be the face of the NWA. I guess they still live under the old, outdated philosophy that '_funny ain't money._' Meanwhile, we the fans are the ones that have to suffer.

*RUMOR:* Edge might not be the only guy hanging up his boots this month. I've heard that TNA's Desmond Wolfe (AKA Nigel McGuinness to people that don't watch TNA, which I assume is almost everyone) will not be cleared to wrestle again from what has been an undisclosed injury/illness that has kept him from the ring since around this time last year. Another sad one, guys. This guy had so much talent in the ring and on the microphone, and all I can hope for is that it is what it is, a rumor, or that him staying out of the ring will give him a safer, less strenuous life. He's a great guy with a lot of drive, but TNA didn't know how to use him properly after that feud with Angle when he first entered the company. However this turns out, I wish you well Des.

*CHIKARA strikes gold again.* King of Trios, the company's biggest annual show, was unbelievable this year. I don't want to spoil it for anybody by giving a full review just yet, but all I have to say is El Generico vs. The 1-2-3 Kid from night 3. Watch it.

*Guys to keep your eyes on, especially following the draft:*

*R-Truth - * No, I don't think he is moving to Smackdown, but he can always surprise me. They're planning something with him, I can smell it, and I think I like it.

*CM Punk and Wade Barrett - * I see these two switching brands. It could make for an interesting story, two leaders trying to coexist with their rival gangs. Maybe Nexus and Corre switch leaders. Anything has to be better than what those two factions are doing now. Then Punk can take his rightful place as the top heel on Smackdown with Barrett getting another chance on RAW.

*Sheamus - * Moving to Smackdown, and taking the US Title with him. He can work with guys like Mysterio, a face Drew McIntyre, and Kofi Kingston.

*Daniel Bryan - * He should follow Sheamus to Smackdown, but I don't blame them if they want to keep him on RAW, either. Really, no matter where he goes, this guy is going to stand out and be noticed and get over. Deal with it WWE.

*Sin Cara - * Smackdown is taped to avoid botches. They have a huge Hispanic audience. They focus on wrestling instead of talking. Perfect fit.

*Jack Swagger - * Technically this guy is on Smackdown, but we see him on RAW every week with Michael Cole anyway, so just move him over. Let him turn face by screwing Cole at Extreme Rules or shortly afterwards, then give him a run as a midcard champion. Or put him in the uppercard, I'm super fine with that, too.

*Alberto Del Rio - * Yes, I see him making the jump to RAW. Rumor has it they are banking on a Cena/Del Rio match up for SummerSlam this year, and this is a lot more believable than Cena going to Smackdown.

*Randy Orton - *This year's big surprise! Orton moves to Smackdown to become the face of the brand, while Christian takes over the role of supporting actor much like Orton had on RAW with Cena.

*Match of the Week*

This feature isn't exactly a match that had to happen this past week, it's just me recommending a match for you guys to watch. This week's match was brought to us by PWG's January supercard Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning. This was a hugely stacked card with many matches that could easily be recommended. But the prize has to go to Mr. Wrestling Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero. On a card that included a Low-Ki/Davey Richards dream match, it's tough to stand out, but this match did just that. What a show these two put on. I put it on at least once a month, just to revisit the story put on be these two guys. Really, it's a must see.

*Time Capsule*

Remember when Bobby Heenan sold Hercules' contract to Ted DiBiase? Then DiBiase tried calling Hercules his 'slave.' What a dumb idea. Not only making fun of slavery, but who in their right mind would believe that Hercules, a guy that carried around a big steel chain and even broke it at one or two points, was going to sit there and have DiBiase treat him like dirt. Doomed from the start.

That's it for this week. I'm positive next week I'll have much more to say and probably a couple new features, since I wrote this week's in about 45 minutes just now. From now on, I plan on using the whole week to get the column together, so that it can be the absolute best for you guys. I'm always open to suggestions, questions, feedback, opinions, criticisms, ideas, just talking wrestling, and anything else so feel free to contact me through posting or however else you want to.

Thanks for your attention,
Dan


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> OK folks, lets see what's been going on this past week.
> 
> *R-Truth turns heel... by smoking a cigarette.* Easily the most interesting thing that Truth has ever done. I actually care about him for the first time ever. He, like an idiot, puts up his No. 1 contender status against Morrison in a match last week on RAW and loses. He throws a hissy fit, lights up, and blows smoke on JoMo, who he took care of after the match was over. Very interested to see where his character goes from here.
> 
> ...



*R-Truth* lighting up... very PC. Great Move for him... He can definitely generate more heat as a heel ...



 GIFSoup

*Definitely a win-win!!!!!!*

Oh and did you hear about this Batista - Strike Force Deal Dead


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 25, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Oh and sis you hear about this Batista - Strike Force Deal Dead



Yeah I heard today. Good. He can come back and play the awesome heel that he was last year. Honestly, who didn't enjoy when he Kanye'd Maria during the Slammys? Epic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGs2RLg_CJE


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Yeah I heard today. Good. He can come back and play the awesome heel that he was last year. Honestly, who didn't enjoy when he Kanye'd Maria during the Slammys? Epic.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGs2RLg_CJE



Now I don't follow much in terms of ROH... what's the deal with Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Hass were they released from WWE...


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 25, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Now I don't follow much in terms of ROH... what's the deal with Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Hass were they released from WWE...



Yeah, Haas was released in Feb. '10 I believe and Benjamin shortly after WrestleMania 26. They showed up in ROH in September last year, obviously with the fan's support, and won the tag titles earlier this month.


----------



## danielson123 (May 1, 2011)

I'm a bit sad nobody's posting here. Thoughts or predictions on Extreme Rules tonight? Your opinions on the draft? I'll talk about the fallout from the draft tomorrow in what I'm going to call a weekly blog. As far as tonight goes, I can't see The Miz dropping the title just yet, and I'm planning on R-Truth somehow costing John Morrison in the match. In the ladder match for the World Heavyweight Championship, there really isn't a way I can see for Christian to lose. If Del Rio takes the WHC to RAW, we would have both big belts on that show. Who knows, they could be planning something screwy on us. Look for McCool to lose the 'Loser leaves WWE' match with Layla to go spend time at home with a recovering Undertaker. Also, we should see some kind of unadvertised Sheamus/Kofi match up to get the US Title over to RAW away from the IC Title. I'm not going into Punk-Orton, the Country Whippin' Match, or Cody-Rey right now, as I'm sure they will be entertaining, well at least the 1st and 3rd, but I can't really call any predictions right now. Thoughts anybody? I will see you all tomorrow as well with all the fallout from Extreme Rules and the draft, as well as much more this week in the world of wrestling.

Dan


----------



## rellis10 (May 1, 2011)

My predictions for Extreme Rules:

Layla vs. *Michelle McCool* (Loser Leaves WWE Match)

I honestly don't care...it's a guess 

*Jerry Lawler & Jim Ross* vs. Michael Cole & Jack Swagger (Country Whipping Match)

Stop this NAO!

*Randy Orton *vs. CM Punk (Last Man Standing Match)

I want Punk to win, but I don't think he will.

Rey Mysterio vs. *Cody Rhodes* (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

If they want to build Rhodes, as it seem they do, they should give him a big feud ending win again a huge fan favorite here

*Christian *vs. Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)

With the draft happenings...I can't see both titles remaining on one show, gotta go to Christian

WWE Championship Triple Threat Steel Cage Match
*The Miz* vs John Cena vs John Morrison

Wouldn't write off Cena, but Morrison's out of it for sure. R-Truth gets involved somehow, costs Morrison the match which is won by his former tag partner


----------



## KHayes666 (May 3, 2011)

With Osama dead now, he probably will be serving hard times and answering to this man in the afterlife:


----------



## danielson123 (May 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> With Osama dead now, he probably will be serving hard times and answering to this man in the afterlife:



I would prefer it if Andre or Stu Hart got their hands on him...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 3, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I would prefer it if Andre or Stu Hart got their hands on him...



Stu Hart stretching Osama while Dean, Davey Boy and Owen looked on smiling.


----------



## danielson123 (May 3, 2011)

Actually, when I heard we got Bin Laden, I had to watch WrestleMania VII that night and see Hogan kick Sgt. Slaughter's Iraqi sympathizer ass.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 3, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Actually, when I heard we got Bin Laden, I had to watch WrestleMania VII that night and see Hogan kick Sgt. Slaughter's Iraqi sympathizer ass.



Gotta love Slaughter posing with Ultimate Warrior's custom purple belt


----------



## danielson123 (May 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Gotta love Slaughter posing with Ultimate Warrior's custom purple belt



Yeah, he didn't really have a chance to change it. He only had it from the '91 Rumble 'til Mania.


----------



## danielson123 (May 16, 2011)

Wow, sorry it's been a while. I've had a really rough few weeks, but I'm back. I recently had the chance to get my hands on all of the big 4 PPVs (Mania, S. Slam, S. Series, and the Rumble) and I'm in the process of enjoying them all. New blog to be up sometime soon, still have a lot going on, but I leave you all with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 20, 2011)

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/20/randy...n-dead-dies-died-killed-wwe-wrestler-florida/

RIP Macho Man


----------



## KHayes666 (May 20, 2011)

Jon beat me to the punch.

This sucks....I was looking forward to someday Savage and McMahon letting bygones be bygones and having a hall of fame ceremony moment.

Maybe he'll be inducted post-mortem?


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Jon beat me to the punch.
> 
> This sucks....I was looking forward to someday Savage and McMahon letting bygones be bygones and having a hall of fame ceremony moment.
> 
> Maybe he'll be inducted post-mortem?



Also may wonder if Miss Elizabeth is also to be inducted someday !!!!!


----------



## danielson123 (May 20, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Also may wonder if Miss Elizabeth is also to be inducted someday !!!!!



Just posthumously induct them together next year and, forgive the pun, end the madness.


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Just posthumously induct them together next year and, forgive the pun, end the madness.



Also Angelo Poffo and Brother Leaping Lanny 'The True Poet Laureate of the WWE'.... Make it a true family affair


----------



## danielson123 (May 22, 2011)

Predictions for Over the Limit tonight?

First off: It's fucking bullshit that they are using the name Over the Limit when the 12th anniversary of Owen Hart's tragic death at Over the Edge '99 is tomorrow. Bret should spit in Vince's face and punch his fucking lights out again.

Kelly Kelly vs. Brie Bella - Who cares? Kharma to interfere and save this potentially (Who am I kidding? Definitely) disastrous 'match'.

Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett vs. Big Zeke Jackson - If the Rapture actually occurred yesterday, I could see giving Jackson an IC Title push with his gimmick of quoting biblical scripture, but not now. Barrett to retain with help from the Corre and begin his first actual feud as mid-card champion on Smackdown.

Chavo Guerrero vs. Sin Cara - Cara easily takes this one since it's his PPV debut. They're only feeding him Chavo since he speaks Spanish, anyways. Don't get me wrong, this is probably going to be match of the night if Orton-Christian doesn't live up to their Smackdown encounter.

Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole in a Kiss My Foot match - also, if Lawler loses he must give Cole his HOF ring and induct Cole into the HOF. With all these stipulations, I still don't care. Should've ended at WrestleMania. Just be done with it already.

R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio - Again, I think they are just using Mysterio to feed R-Truth's new heel character. Truth should win, or at least do a post-match beatdown if Mysterio scores the W with a roll-up or something.

Tag Champions Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Batis...um Mason Ryan - I can see the champs retaining, but after last Monday, Punk made the Nexus look very strong which leads me to believe his contract issues have been resolved, making me think Nexus should come out as the new Champions of a dead division.

World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton vs. Christian - Sorry Christian, but Orton is the new face of Smackdown. In what should be a very good 25 minute match, Orton and his bad ass beard come out with the victory. I would keep my eye out post match for a Christian heel turn or interference from Henry and/or Sheamus.

WWE Champion John Cena vs. The Miz in an I Quit match - Come on. Cena's catch phrase is 'Never Give Up'. Unless they pull a screwjob ALA Rumble '99 it has to be Cena. He beat Batista in the same kind of match at the same event last year. Come up with some new shit WWE.

Overall, don't get your hopes up for this one guys. It's probably going to be the worst show of the year. I'll be back later this week to talk about more wrestling news including Ring Of Honor's new television deal and subsequent sale to the Sinclair Group and more!

Dan


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2011)

Copied this over from another site i'm on. Predictions for Over The Limit.


Kiss my Foot Match:
*Jerry Lawler* vs Micheal Cole 

END.....IT.....ALREADY! This storyline is enough to make my addiction to ellipsis return. Give Lawler the inevitable win and move the hell on!

*R-Truth* vs Rey Mysterio

If they're serious about pushing R-Truth, he'll win here.

Divas Championship Match
*Brie Bella(c)* vs Kelly Kelly

Who cares? Brie retains...blah blah blah

*Sin Cara* vs Chavo Guerrero

Nothing really to say here....Sin Cara wins

Intercontinental Championship Match:
Wade Barrett(c) vs *Ezekial Jackson*

Give Zeke the title and move Wade onto bigger better things

WWE Tag Team Championship Match:
Kane & Big Show(c) vs *Mason Ryan & C.M Punk*
(Bonus Point: Who pins who?) Punk over Kane

Mason Ryan intrigues me....he's like WWE's Rob Terry, only better. I don't think he'll get the win, i think Mason does the damage but Punk pulls rank and makes the pin.

World Heavyweight Championship Match:
*Randy Orton(c) *vs Christian

The champ doesnt lose it so soon after he's won it......wait, what?

WWE Championship "I Quit" Match:
*John Cena(c)* vs The Miz

Faces should never lose an I Quit match, champs shouldnt lose the title after a month....and it's John Cena. For these three reasons, Cena wins.


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Copied this over from another site i'm on. Predictions for Over The Limit.
> 
> 
> Kiss my Foot Match:
> ...



*
I admit that I don't follow the mathces ona regular basis -but, wonder if this rule would hold true 

1. if the Heavyweight Championship match is towards the middle of the card- the promotoers may be looking to change the title...

2. I agree - Orton is the face of Smackdown. does Christian turn heel - who knows...

3. The Micheal Cole /Jerry Lawler fued - time to end it- 
*


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I admit that I don't follow the mathces ona regular basis -but, wonder if this rule would hold true
> 
> 1. if the Heavyweight Championship match is towards the middle of the card- the promotoers may be looking to change the title...
> ...



Nothing new about the title match being in the middle. They used to have the title matches in the midcard at Survivor Series or other pay per views because of something else more important going on that night.

Putting the title matches midcard doesn't decrease the value, having a new champion every month decreases the value. Someone should tell Vince that as much as Cena was overbooked from 05-07, the fact he was champion so long made it so anyone who beat him had to be elite. Having Jack Swagger, Rey Mysterio and Kane swap the belt to each other doesn't make anyone look elite.


----------



## danielson123 (May 23, 2011)

12 years ago today we lost a hero. An angel. A friend.

Obviously there is a lot more I wish I could say, but the past couple months have been emotional enough with the deaths and departures we have had.

We miss you Owen. And we love you. Never Forget.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> 12 years ago today we lost a hero. An angel. A friend.
> 
> Obviously there is a lot more I wish I could say, but the past couple months have been emotional enough with the deaths and departures we have had.
> 
> We miss you Owen. And we love you. Never Forget.



I just burned that ppv from VHS to DVD....part of me wanted to edit out the Owen dying part. Biggest shame in history and never should have happened.


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 1, 2011)

Daydreaming and I thought of this:

Suppose it's King Kong Bundy vs. Bryan Danielson. Bundy hits the avalanche in the corner and lands the big splash. Bryan kicks out of Bundy's trademark 5-count pin at 4 only to inform the referee that he has till 5.

Sorry, but it made me chuckle.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Daydreaming and I thought of this:
> 
> Suppose it's King Kong Bundy vs. Bryan Danielson. Bundy hits the avalanche in the corner and lands the big splash. Bryan kicks out of Bundy's trademark 5-count pin at 4 only to inform the referee that he has till 5.
> 
> Sorry, but it made me chuckle.



That's a match I would pay good money to see...just for the weirdness of that event


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Daydreaming and I thought of this:
> 
> Suppose it's King Kong Bundy vs. Bryan Danielson. Bundy hits the avalanche in the corner and lands the big splash. Bryan kicks out of Bundy's trademark 5-count pin at 4 only to inform the referee that he has till 5.
> 
> Sorry, but it made me chuckle.



That would be something WCW Chris Jericho would do when he was on his loophole push lol

"Jo-Jo Dillon, that was a 5 count and I kicked out at 4...I demand the decision reversed!"


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2011)

*Sheik gets humbled... and by what I always considered to be a lame finishing move too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9psdw86uAUg



*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2011)

mango said:


> *Sheik gets humbled... and by what I always considered to be a lame finishing move too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9psdw86uAUg
> 
> ...



Imagine if The Iron Shiek had double crossed Vince and broke Hulk Hogan's leg ... In a shoot (The Shiek was a legiyt Olympic Greco Roman Wrestler) Hogan wouldn't stand a chance... 

*Now* here's one for you...

*The late Edward Farhat - The Original Shiek*







Wrestler: The Original Sheik 
Real Name: Edward George Farhat 
Birthday: June 9, 1926 
Hometown: Born in Lansing, Michigan
Williamston, Michigan 
Marital Status: Married: Joyce 
Height & Weight: 5'11 - 247 lbs 
Trained by: 
Debut: 1950 
Previous Gimmicks: Sheik of Araby 
Finishing Move: Camel Clutch 
Favorite Moves: Blatant Choke
Weapons 

Notable Feuds:
Argentina Rocca
Dory Funk Sr.
Mil Mascaras
Tor Kamata
Mike Debiase
Whipper Watson
Bill Miller
Super Destroyer
Joe Blanchard
Bobo Brazil
Buddy Rogers
Antonino Rocca
Fred Blassie
Harley Race
Johnny Valentine
Mil Mascaras
*Abdulah The Butcher*
Dusty Rhodes
Sweet Daddy Siki
Ben Justice
Chris Markoff
Killer Brooks
Mario Brito
Lou Klein
Chief Golden Hawk

*This is a heck of a match from Japan ... Now Abdullah the Butcher was recently inducted into the WWE HOF- what a missed opportunity that he didn't get the opportunity to wrestle in the NorthEast during the 1980s-1990s *

The Shiek Vs. Abdullah the Butcher


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Imagine if The Iron Shiek had double crossed Vince and broke Hulk Hogan's leg ... In a shoot (The Shiek was a legiyt Olympic Greco Roman Wrestler) Hogan wouldn't stand a chance...
> 
> *Now* here's one for you...
> 
> ...



Rob Van Dam inducting the Sheik at the 2007 HOF ceremony was priceless


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Rob Van Dam inducting the Sheik at the 2007 HOF ceremony was priceless



*K*evin- missed that one any clips of this online?.....


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *K*evin- missed that one any clips of this online?.....



No idea. I just remember Van Dam telling a story of how he and Sabu couldn't get the moves right and Sheik threatened to get in the ring to show it right.

Sheik was brutal and nasty in his day so the two of them did not want that. Rob then said something like "No no no no no no we got this. Yeah we got thi....oh God he's getting in the ring"


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2011)

*** Bump ***






*CM PUNK defeats John Cena * :happy:
*Now he can change that Belt*

Daniel Bryan defeated Kane, Justin Gabriel, Daniel Bryan, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Heath Slater, Sheamus and Cody Rhodes to won the SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder Match.
Divas Champion Kelly Kelly defeated Brie Bella by pinfall. Kelly hit Bella with the K2 to get the win. Kelly Kelly is still our Divas Champion.
*Mark Henry defeated Big Show by pinfall.*
Alberto Del Rio defeated Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, Alex Riley, Alberto Del Rio, R-Truth, Jack Swagger and The Miz to won the Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match.
*Christian defeated World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton by disqualification. The disqualification occurred when Orton hit Christian with a low blow. Christian is our new World Heavyweight Champion*.
CM Punk defeated WWE Champion John Cena by pinfall. Punk hit Cena with the GTS to get the win. CM punk won the WWE Championship Belt.
After the match Vince McMahon calls for Alberto Del Rio to come out and cash in his MITB contract but CM Punk runs through the crowd to exit the building with the title.
============================

*
Now we can have some fun shows... villains , on the average, always made better Champions
*

*H*ear some rumors in one of the blogs that Sin Cara was suspended due to violating the Wellness Policy ... any truth to this....


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVED the show (apart from the divas match and Mark Henry vs Big Show). I honestly didnt see WWE giving all three of Bryan, Christian and CM Punk the wins. Maybe one, possibly two but never all three. But damn i'm pleased they did.

The MITB matches were great, some awesome spots and the Punk/Cena match was awesome. The pop from the Punk fans didnt disappear throughout the whole match, it was a special atmosphere. I for one am actually excited what happens with Punk now.


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 18, 2011)

It was a GREAT show,I agree the Divas match was lame(wait until Khama returns)but,all the other matches were strong including the Henry/Show match which was booked well....C M Punk winning was an outstanding finish to the show,lets see where it leads,got a chance to be huge and Bryan and Del Rio with briefcases makes a nice shake-up in store.....stay tuned...


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 18, 2011)

The PPV was really good. Surprisingly so, even. Punk, Del Rio, and Christian winning was great, but Danielson (it's too weird typing Daniel Bryan) winning was incredible. I'm still waiting to see the Cattle Mutilation in WWE though. I love the resorting to the whole Creepy Little Bastard sort of schtick Christian had going on before. He's such a great whiny heel. I appreciate that Del Rio insists on driving without pants, but still rocks the scarf. Way hot. Punk/Cena has been the most interesting thing that has happened recently. Despite everything I still miss Edge. I want him back in some capacity. 



tonynyc said:


> *H*ear some rumors in one of the blogs that Sin Cara was suspended due to violating the Wellness Policy ... any truth to this....



Yep. http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/sin-cara/sin-cara-suspended Lame.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm back wrestling fans!

There's been so much going on the last few weeks in the world of wrestling, but to outshine the recent treachery of one CM Punk is truly a feat. That's what happened at the conclusion of RAW last night. Triple H made his return to inform Mr. McMahon that the WWE Board of Directors have relieved McMahon of his duties and have placed Triple H in charge. Now I'm not an idiot. There is no way the board of directors have actually fired Vince, but I do believe this was the official retirement of Vince's onscreen character; at least as an authority figure. More and more we hear about how the power is shifting backstage in the WWE, with Vince awarding more responsibilities to Hunter and Stephanie, and rightfully so. Since these rumblings began, the product has been improving. Changes in the treatment of talent, story-line progression, and marketing style have refreshed the product and renewed many fan's vigor. I for one cannot wait to see where this goes.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 19, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> ...... I for one cannot wait to see where this goes.



Make that two.

I havent watched WWE properly for a while but I watched the last two Raw's and MITB and I'm seriously going to start watching again. The Punk/Cena feud has been a pleasant surprise.

Now I don't believe for a second that CM Punk is legit leaving, but I can't wait to see what turns and surprises are coming.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Vince McMahon's suit was really snazzy last night. It will be interesting to see what happens next. Obviously, given his on-screen persona Vince isn't possibly going out like that. So, some sort of power struggle is imminent. Punk will probably be involved. 

Are they just killing the Anonymous GM bit? It went on way too long, but a reveal would have been nice. I love their randomly dropped storylines though.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> Are they just killing the Anonymous GM bit? It went on way too long, but a reveal would have been nice. I love their randomly dropped storylines though.



It's popped up a couple of times recently, though not on the last Raw. I predict a reveal soon but it's probably going to be a letdown. It has gone on waaaaay too long though. Get it over with and make Cole shut up.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, there are very few options for it to be exciting. Especially with the current Triple H/McMahon thing. Speaking of Cole during the McMahon/Triple H segment is the longest he has gone without commenting on something since he went heel. The Cole Mine was great though.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a side point to everything going on...

Anyone get the impression WWE have been almost....legitimising the threats posed by companies such as TNA and ROH, even New Japan with recent comments in both the infamous CM Punk shoot and John Cena's speech saying he'd go somewhere else 'brother' (a clear hint at Hulk Hogan's TNA).


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey indy wrestling fans, I guess I can throw these up here now. Taken from a recent IWC supershow in Elizabeth, PA. (I've taken care of my hair since then.)








The first is me with the Kings of Wrestling, Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli. The other is me and former NWA World Heavyweight Champion Colt Cabana of recent CM Punk promo fame.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm super jealous. You're just Johnny Gargano and Sara Del Ray short of posing with my top 5. I cannot wait for September and ROH being televised.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately neither of them were at that show. Also I had the opportunity to practice my high school Spanish by buying a t-shirt from El Generico, but totally forgot to get a picture with him! 

I was so excited to read that the Sinclair Group WILL be bringing Ring of Honor to the Pittsburgh area on their television network (and 1:30 AM on Saturdays is the perfect time for wrestling IMO).


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 20, 2011)

El Generico too? Sounds like it was a great show.

Ha. I was stoked when I saw they were going to be televised here and on a channel I could find. MyNetworkTV hides from me when I go through the channel list.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just had a short conversation with WWE referee Scott Armstrong on Twitter... Made my day


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2011)

Latest video and news .... 


CM Punk Confronts Triple H H H at Local Comic Convention


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been laughing the whole DVD, its priceless.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 23, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I've been laughing the whole DVD, its priceless.



Please tell me this has Bobby and the Islanders vs. the British Bulldogs and Koko B. Ware after Heenan dog-napped Matilda, and he wrestles in a dog-proof suit. Priceless! :bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Please tell me this has Bobby and the Islanders vs. the British Bulldogs and Koko B. Ware after Heenan dog-napped Matilda, and he wrestles in a dog-proof suit. Priceless! :bow:



Nope, the DVD pretty much bombed with the extras. They had his legendary AWA matches and his commentary on the Gimmick Battle Royal/92 Rumble but no Dog Suit, no Bobby Heenan Show highlights (which means no Heather Hunter either...damn).

Its a shame really, a 2 disc set with nothing but Heenan and Monsoon clips would have been a best seller. 

Damn did Vince drop the ball


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 23, 2011)

CM Punk just crashed an AAW show in Berwyn, Illinois tonight. Things just got a little bit more interesting...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to say, i'm still totally convinced this is a massive work....but it's great that they're letting Punk do all this. I finally have faith that WWE is on the path to change for the better.

So here's my prediction for the near future. Miz wins the 'WWE Title' at the next show...or waits untill the next PPV (Summerslam?) and has a little bit of a reign untill CM Punk shows up again saying he's a fake champ and sets up an awesome Miz/Punk feud. Imagine the promos there!

Cena probably still has a role to play here, perhaps moving into a triple threat feud, which would be equally as awesome if they play it right.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I have to say, i'm still totally convinced this is a massive work....but it's great that they're letting Punk do all this. I finally have faith that WWE is on the path to change for the better.
> 
> So here's my prediction for the near future. Miz wins the 'WWE Title' at the next show...or waits untill the next PPV (Summerslam?) and has a little bit of a reign untill CM Punk shows up again saying he's a fake champ and sets up an awesome Miz/Punk feud. Imagine the promos there!
> 
> Cena probably still has a role to play here, perhaps moving into a triple threat feud, which would be equally as awesome if they play it right.



WCW tried that once at Bash at the Beach where Hogan was supposed to "walk out" and Russo was supposed to crown Booker T the new champ only to have Hogan come back and feud with Booker over the title.

Only problem was, when Hogan walked out he really did walk out and was never seen on WCW tv again.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thread resurrection time!

Ok, so SummerSlam, the biggest party of the summer, is next week.

These are the matches that have been announced so far:

*WWE Champion CM Punk vs. WWE Champion John Cena

World Heavyweight Champion Christian vs. Randy Orton in a No Holds Barred match

Sheamus vs. Mark Henry

Diva's Champion Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix*

Also, if booking is any indication (which, lets be honest, it isn't always) we should be in store for most if not all of these potential match-ups:

*United States Champion Dolph Ziggler vs. Alex Riley (with Vickie potentially banned from ringside)

Intercontinental Champion Ezekiel Jackson vs. Cody Rhodes

The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio

R-Truth vs. John Morrison

Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett

Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio*

How does everybody think this card stacks up with last year's SummerSlam? With years prior? I think this is a pretty solid card, with some potentially decent matches. Anybody have any predictions? I'm going to wait until after RAW this week to make mine.

Oh, and I guess we can talk about the annual shit list that came out yesterday. TNA has some ripe pickings this year with guys like Chris Masters and Kozlov.  But, I'm not gonna lie: I wouldn't mind seeing Gail Kim and Melina on Impact. DH Smith has been doing MMA training, so we might be seeing him somewhere on that front, or even opening his own school.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 6, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> WWE Champion CM Punk vs. WWE Champion John Cena



Ok, this is happening way too soon after the whole 'Punk says bye bye' storyline... I predict it won't be anywhere near as good of a match but interesting to see who comes out on top at least. It's bound to rumble on a bit longer though.



> World Heavyweight Champion Christian vs. Randy Orton in a No Holds Barred match



Randy will probably win, but I for one have no love for Blandy or his gimmick. Kicking people in head, destroying people and generally acting HEELISH does not a face make.



> Sheamus vs. Mark Henry



I'm getting into this one now even though I thought it was a giant waste of time when Henry was going against Big Show. If Sheamus beats him, which i think he will, doing what Kane AND Big Show couldnt could be a really good rub and shoot him up into the main event again.



> Diva's Champion Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix



Please please please make this 'No more supermodels' storyline into something GOOD. The divas division needs some real wrestlers and this is a perfect oppertunity, DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND THROW US MORE GARBAGE.



> United States Champion Dolph Ziggler vs. Alex Riley (with Vickie potentially banned from ringside)



I'll be the first to say I expected Riley to simply fade away after NXT, but he's impressed me recently. I look for a Ziggler win here and a blow off match next month where Riley takes the title and Ziggler drops Vickie.



> Intercontinental Champion Ezekiel Jackson vs. Cody Rhodes



Also impressing me is Cody... at least on the mic. In the ring he still looks like a dweeb. Give him some knee pads already!



> Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett



I'm laying it out there already... Bryan becomes the first person to cash in the MITB and lose. It'd cement him as the fan-favorite underdog even more, perhaps becoming something of a Rey Mysterio type figure. He'll spend a while fighting against the big guys and losing before getting his breakthrough in a couple/few years.




> Oh, and I guess we can talk about the annual shit list that came out yesterday. TNA has some ripe pickings this year with guys like Chris Masters and Kozlov.  But, I'm not gonna lie: I wouldn't mind seeing Gail Kim and Melina on Impact. DH Smith has been doing MMA training, so we might be seeing him somewhere on that front, or even opening his own school.



I'd love to see Kozlov in TNA, i've been a fan of his and think he could have been used better in WWE. Having him play the straight guy to Santino was nice but he had so much potential. DH Smith... again, potential. I predicted him to step into a major role, honestly believing the long absence from TV was to retool him and get him into a position to be a rising star. Obviously I was wrong. Oh, and on a related note, Tyson Kidd's match with Daniel Bryan on Smackdown was pretty damn good.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Oh, and on a related note, Tyson Kidd's match with Daniel Bryan on Smackdown was pretty damn good.



I agree with most everything you said, but this in particular. I like Bryan's new gear (he looks like THE Brian Kendrick with a haircut) and his music fits him better than the retooled Ride of the Valkyries, but I noticed its the music they used prior to Capitol Punishment when they would run down the card on RAW and SmackDown. Whatevs.

I like this Beth/Nattie "Sisters of Destruction" thing, but I honestly don't think it will do much for the division. They just lost another couple of their best workers this week in Melina and Gail Kim (albeit both were generally a liability out of the ring when it came to politic-ing in Melina's case and Twitter in Gail's.) But I have faith that we will see a decent diva match by year end. AJ and Naomi had a really good one on NXT back a while ago, but we shouldn't have to wait this long to be impressed again.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2011)

Triple H on Big Show's dvd: "Hogan took this kid (Show) and built him up just so he could one day drop the leg on him to make himself a hero then could care less what happened to him."

This coming after Triple H said on Billy Graham's dvd that Hogan and Ventura were pretty much clones of the Superstar.

I also read that The Game got pissed when Hogan took off after Summerslam 05 when he agreed to job to Shawn in a return match after Shawn did the job at Summerslam.

Plus Hogan asked to be put over against noted Triple H friend Randy Orton at Summerslam 06 (which I didn't go to unfortunately).

Think there's some animosity built up or what? lol


----------



## mybluice (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw so excited to see the title of this thread as I am a fan of wrestling...then when I opened and started reading.....it's not the "real" wrestling I like...as in going to see my 9 year old son out on the mat. I know a lot of people enjoy WWE and all that...but go to a junior wrestling meet just once and watch these kids working their butts off. It is the hardest 3 minutes a parent watches during each match, but to see what the kids get out of it is awesome. :bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2011)

mybluice said:


> I saw so excited to see the title of this thread as I am a fan of wrestling...then when I opened and started reading.....it's not the "real" wrestling I like...as in going to see my 9 year old son out on the mat. I know a lot of people enjoy WWE and all that...but go to a junior wrestling meet just once and watch these kids working their butts off. It is the hardest 3 minutes a parent watches during each match, but to see what the kids get out of it is awesome. :bow:



I'm no stranger to real wrestling. I varsity lettered in 4 years in high school. My passion lies with the pro aspect although I know first hand what its like to go through the grueling aspects year after year.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with KHayes. I have tremendous respect for and actually am quite fond of amateur wrestling. It is a severely under-appreciated sport in today's world. I went to several matches to cheer on my university the last couple years, and regret not going into it myself in high school or earlier. In fact, I will go so far as to say that if a 'fake' wrestler has an amateur background, that makes him instantly more appealing in my eyes. But in these days to even mention the sport and 'hobby' in the same light and try to draw comparisons shows the ignorance people can have when it comes to 'sports entertainment.' In general, they don't pretend to be what they're obviously not. For the most part, they don't promote themselves as a 'wrestling show', because they aren't one. I suppose the title of the thread doesn't help any, but that's not anyone's fault either. It's just the society we live in. I don't mean to come off as rude, I've read this back and I think I sound unnecessarily curt, but I've had this argument with people many times before and I'm just tired of it is all. Apologies.

So... why are there still only 4 official matches for SummerSlam? This is ridiculous. All these decent story lines need pay per view time. Just announce the matches already. Promote a full card. This just makes it look unprofessional.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 10, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> So... why are there still only 4 official matches for SummerSlam? This is ridiculous. All these decent story lines need pay per view time. Just announce the matches already. Promote a full card. This just makes it look unprofessional.



Right! It's one of the MAJOR ppv's for WWE... and they havent got a full(ish) card to advertise yet? Sounds a bit meh to me. Fair enough, you can guess quite a few of the matches but not having them official kinda sucks.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely. It makes it look like its Over the Limit or something. I mean this is SummerSlam, over 20 years of history!

By the by, have you watched Chikarasaurus Rex yet? Amazing performances by Johnny Saint and Johnny Kidd in a World of Sports style match on night 1 and a legendary tag team dream match with Saint/Quackenbush and Kidd/Cabana on night 2. Also, great performances by 3.Ole on both nights and Sara Del ray vs. Claudio was good also. Two of their better shows this year, if I do say so!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 10, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Definitely. It makes it look like its Over the Limit or something. I mean this is SummerSlam, over 20 years of history!
> 
> By the by, have you watched Chikarasaurus Rex yet? Amazing performances by Johnny Saint and Johnny Kidd in a World of Sports style match on night 1 and a legendary tag team dream match with Saint/Quackenbush and Kidd/Cabana on night 2. Also, great performances by 3.Ole on both nights and Sara Del ray vs. Claudio was good also. Two of their better shows this year, if I do say so!



I havent but I'll definitly try to... I've been slipping with Chikara this year. Only managed to see King of Trios


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Right! It's one of the MAJOR ppv's for WWE... and they havent got a full(ish) card to advertise yet? Sounds a bit meh to me. Fair enough, you can guess quite a few of the matches but not having them official kinda sucks.



WCW used to do that....look where they ended up.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 17, 2011)

So. SummerSlam...

Edge showed up.
Punk beat Cena again.
Kevin Nash...?
Then Del Rio.

Lots of stuff happened. I thought the show was very good. Better than the last few ones, but it was missing its MVP from the last few years. Dolph Ziggler put on great matches the last 2 years against Rey Mysterio and Kofi Kingston, and I noticed his absence while watching the show. Really should've at least added him and A-Ry to the 6 man tag opener.

Great performances from Orton, Christian, Punk, Cena, Bryan, and Barrett. Also, Henry and Sheamus put on a surprisingly good match, even considering I was looking forward to it already.

Thoughts about the show anybody?


----------



## george83 (Aug 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed summerslam, just wish Punk got a clean win over Cena


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 20, 2011)

george83 said:


> I really enjoyed summerslam, just wish Punk got a clean win over Cena



Barely anyone ever gets a clean win over Cena unless their name is HHH.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Barely anyone ever gets a clean win over Cena unless their name is HHH.



Family Rules !!! with no Dusty Rhodes Finish :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all, I'm in the process of completing my WWF Coliseum/WWF Home/WWE Home video collection. Was wondering if anyone had info on the whereabouts of the following videos besides ebay.

1. Best of the WWF Volume 1
2. Best of the WWF Volume 2
3. Wrestling's Biggest, Smallest, Strangest, Strongest
4. Best of the WWF Volume 3
5. The Amazing Managers
6. Wrestling's Country Boys
7. Best of the WWF Volume 4
8. Tag Team Champions
9. The Life and Times of Captain Lou Albano
10. Best of the WWF Volume 5
11. Grudge Matches
12. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
13. Best of the WWF Volume 6
14. Villains of the Squared Circle
15. Bruno Sammartino
16. Best of the WWF Volume 7
17. WWF's Explosive TNT Show
18. Macho Man Randy Savage and Elizabeth
19. Best of the WWF Volume 8
20. Inside the Steel Cage
21. British Bulldogs
22. Best of the WWF Volume 9
23. Grand Slams
24. Hulkamania 2
25. Best of the WWF Volume 10
26. History of the Intercontinental Belt
27. The Hart Foundatuon
28. Even More Unusual Matches
29. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
30. Best of the WWF Volume 12
31. History of the WWF Heavyweight Title
32. The Ken Patera Story
33. Best of the WWF Volume 13
34. Wrestling's Most Embarrassing Moments
35. George The Animal Steele
36. Best of the WWF Volume 14
37. Saturday Night's Main Event: Greatest Hits
38. Brutus The Barber Beefcake
39. Best of the WWF Volume 15
40. Women of the WWF
41. Best of the WWF Volume 16
42. Wrestlefest 88
43. Macho Madness
44. Best of the WWF Volume 17
45. Brains Behind the Brawn
46. Best of the WWF Volume 18
47. More Saturday Night's Main Event
48. Ultimate Warrior
49. Best of the WWF Volume 19
50. Demolition
51. Best of the WWF Volume 20
52. Strong Men
53. Ultimate Warrior 2
54. Funniest Moments
55. Supertape 92
56. UK Rampage 93
57. Wrestling Grudge Matches 93
58. Wrestlefest 93
59. Bret "The Hitman" Hart
60. Wrestlemania's Greatest Matches (WS921)
61. The Undertaker: Face of Fear
62. Terminators 95
63. Wrestlefest 95
64. In Your House Volume 2
65. 1996 Royal Rumble
66. Mega Matches 96
67. Terminators 96
68. In Your House: Mind Games
69. 1996 Survivor Series
70. In Your House: Its Time
71. 1996 Year In Review
72. 1997 Royal Rumble
73. In Your House: Cold Day in Hell
74. Wrestlefest 97
75. Ground Zero
76. Hulk Hogan's Rock N Wrestling Volume 4
77. Hulk Hogan's Rock N Wrestling Volume 6
78. 1999 Backlash
79. 1999 Fully Loaded
80. 1999 Unforgiven
81. 1999 Armageddon
82. 2000 Judgement Day
83. 2000 Fully Loaded
84. 2000 No Mercy
85. 2000 Survivor Series
86. 2001 Royal Rumble
87. 2001 Survivor Series
88. Triple H: That Damn Good
89. Raw Homecoming

Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know for sure that Amazon has several of them. Most likely you can find the majority of them there.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm guessing that you are just looking for tapes, and if so I'm sorry that I can't be of more help, but if you might want digital files also, I could hook you up with an invite to a torrent site I'm on that has at least a few things on this list. Good luck hunting though, that's a big part of the fun! Also, maybe try Highspots, they have a pretty huge collection. If I ever find a VCR, I'm buying one of their grab bag offers with like 50 random VHS's for a dollar each.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hulk Hogan Rock N Wrestling volume 5........someone shoot me now.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 26, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Hulk Hogan Rock N Wrestling volume 5........someone shoot me now.



Oh man, those are awful, but that was the best of the bunch, I think. Have you seen/heard of the Ghost Wrestlers one? It's totally worth watching. It's basically Scooby Doo with Hulk Hogan instead.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> Oh man, those are awful, but that was the best of the bunch, I think. Have you seen/heard of the Ghost Wrestlers one? It's totally worth watching. It's basically Scooby Doo with Hulk Hogan instead.



I'm missing Volume's 4 and 6, they're on my want list but I can never find them on ebay


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just throwing this out there as a conversation topic:

What's something coming up that you're looking forward to? And what's something you're not looking forward to?

I can't wait for the next Punk/HHH promo. That contract signing on Super Smackdown set the bar high, but I have faith that these two can deliver much more before Night of Champions. Something tells me that this match will be going on last, even though no championships are involved.

I'm not looking forward to whatever they are trying to do with Sin Cara turning on Daniel Bryan. If it's just a simple heel turn (he would HAVE to unmask, or at least speak or have somebody speak for him) or if they want to do this Cara (Hunico) vs. the original Cara (Mistico), it doesn't really matter. It is just not going to be interesting. Also, please turn up the lights during his matches. Horrible idea.

Anybody else? Obviously I don't just mean WWE, but I limited myself for the sake of anybody here not who just follows WWE. By all means, TNA, ROH, and other independents, or anything else wrestling related is welcome in response to the questions. Just looking for your opinions.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm thoroughly enjoying everything going on with Triple and Punk. As much as I don't want to see Nash wrestle, I'm still stoked he's back. He's hilarious. I like Triple H in his current role as well. I still can't get over how much Laurinaitis reminds me of Super Dave Osbourne.

A possible Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara feud is totally interesting, actually. On a related note, I enjoyed this picture far more than I should have.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying everything going on with Triple and Punk. As much as I don't want to see Nash wrestle, I'm still stoked he's back. He's hilarious. I like Triple H in his current role as well. I still can't get over how much Laurinaitis reminds me of Super Dave Osbourne.
> 
> A possible Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara feud is totally interesting, actually. On a related note, I enjoyed this picture far more than I should have.



Nash ruined WCW and by the grace of God he's too old to ruin WWE


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Nash ruined WCW and by the grace of God he's too old to ruin WWE



*G*ive it time... anything is bound to happen


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *G*ive it time... anything is bound to happen



Here's the thing, Nash was WCW champion time and time again when the company could ill afford to have him in that position. 

WWE can't make that same mistake for the simple fact he's too old and fragile to do so. Unless the writers and bookers have completely lost their minds, there is no way Nash will find himself in the main event slots unless its a fluke type thing.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Here's the thing, Nash was WCW champion time and time again when the company could ill afford to have him in that position.
> 
> WWE can't make that same mistake for the simple fact he's too old and fragile to do so. Unless the writers and bookers have completely lost their minds, there is no way Nash will find himself in the main event slots unless its a fluke type thing.



*W*ell Kevin you might have somthing there... the WWE rumor blogs mentioned that Nash did not pass the physical ... so that may squash any hints of aNash revival... bit... we'll see

Fans don't seem to care that Del Rio is champ... so who knows how long he keeps the belt warm...

As for Mark Henry - heard that he was given a 1 year extension (300k) salary. Somne like the now attitude-but, many feel that this has been done too late in his career...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell Kevin you might have somthing there... the WWE rumor blogs mentioned that Nash did not pass the physical ... so that may squash any hints of aNash revival... bit... we'll see
> 
> Fans don't seem to care that Del Rio is champ... so who knows how long he keeps the belt warm...
> 
> As for Mark Henry - heard that he was given a 1 year extension (300k) salary. Somne like the now attitude-but, many feel that this has been done too late in his career...



Mark Henry is the benchmark for determination. He signed a 10 year deal in 1996 and Vince put him through absolute hell to get him out of his contract. Time and time again he was demoted, given stupid angles and squashed by rising monsters like Batista and Brock Lesnar. We're now 5 years after his original contract ran out and he's STILL around. He may be well past his prime now but you can't take away how awful he was treated and how he worked through it.

Del Rio is the American version of Horace Hogan, so I never expected him to draw as champion. He's keeping the belt hot until the HHH/Nash vs Punk thing heats up.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Mark Henry is the benchmark for determination. He signed a 10 year deal in 1996 and Vince put him through absolute hell to get him out of his contract. Time and time again he was demoted, given stupid angles and squashed by rising monsters like Batista and Brock Lesnar. We're now 5 years after his original contract ran out and he's STILL around. He may be well past his prime now but you can't take away how awful he was treated and how he worked through it.
> 
> Del Rio is the American version of Horace Hogan, so I never expected him to draw as champion. He's keeping the belt hot until the HHH/Nash vs Punk thing heats up.



*W*oulld be great to see Mark as the WWE Champ - but, unless they are planning to do an angle with Shamus as a 'face' Champ who knows... 

Another wrestler that comes to mind that should have been WWE Champ was the late Curt Hennig..

As for DelRio,,, you have a point about him keeping that belt warm...


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Night of Champions thoughts?

Rick, did you get to see this for free of Sky Sports?

Not a bad show at all. Great opener with a high energy tag match that fed an important storyline. Two very good matches for the midcard titles that did their jobs very well, even if the audience wouldn't get into it. Awesome moment with Mark Henry finally winning the big one, and giving one of the best promos of his career afterwards. Nothing special from Cena and Del Rio, but after the build they had leading up to this match, can you really blame them? We're going to have to be patient with this Divas of Doom story, as its obviously going to be much more interesting with Beth chasing the title than if she had it. Then, there was a very good No DQ match for the main event. Triple H kept his job, the story became clearer, and Punk still looks as strong as ever. Remember, it took Miz and Truth interfering, Laurinaitus interfering, 3 pedigrees, and a Jackknife to beat him.

Overall, it may not have lived up to MitB or Summerslam, but it was a very solid show indeed.

So, who does everybody think is behind the C-O-N-spiracy? With Miz and Truth now fired, how long until they return, and who is it that brings them back? Will they return alone, or bring other outcasts back with them?






Also, don't forget! Starting this Saturday, look for Ring of Honor making it's debut on your local Sinclair Broadcasting Group channel.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 21, 2011)

I did catch the show, and I have to say I thought the finish of the Main Event was very badly done... it was confusing beyond belief. So, Awesome Truths (they're seriously calling them that?!) come down, attack everyone, end up trying to make Punk win but it does work, then later when Punk pins Trips they break it up? Anyone want to explain how that makes any sense?

Then John "I have a husky voice and it's the only interesting thing about me" Laurinitis comes out...who cares?

THEN Kevin Nash comes out and beats up both guys.

This finish got overkilled all the way to hell. Of course that's all my opinion but I thought it was a wreck.

The show in general was pretty underwhelming for me. I wanted some more development in the Del Rio/Cena feud before the title switched, even just the two weeks untill HIAC and have him drop it there. Mark Henry won, and I have mixed feelings about it... I don't like Blandy Orton, but he's an over champion. Mark Henry, I just don't buy him as World Champ for some reason. Maybe my inner Smark-iness coming out.

I am pleased that Dolph stays with the United States title though, best match of the show I think.


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 21, 2011)

As soon as the main event finished, my first thought was that I thought I was watching some later WCW pay per view. All over the place. The only reason I heard that may be an explanation for Truth breaking up the pin that would have Punk win, when just a minute earlier they broke up a HHH pin attempt, is that Punk attacked Truth, and Truth was just acting in 'heat of the moment' or something. No real sense to be made there. I thought the guy that had the giant heads in the audience was really funny, as it reminded me of Happy Gilmore.

Also, for anybody that's seen Arrested Development:
Bob Einstein, most notably known as Super Dave Osbourne and Funkhauser from Curb Your Enthusiasm (and for looking and sounding a lot like Johnny Ace) played a smaller, but recurring role on the third season of this show. He was Larry Middleman, George Sr.'s 'surrogate' while he's under house arrest, being his eyes and ears by wearing a camera and relaying George's commands to the family.

I think they need to capitalize on this and make Johnny Ace dress up like this and be Vince's surrogate. Might be the funniest thing ever in wrestling.


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, Cliff Compton (Domino) is now following me on Twitter!

BTW, so can anybody else @CarolDanman. I follow whoever follows me. Almost exclusively wrestling related!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 21, 2011)

Like I posted elsewhere, HHH is booking angles to fool in the insider fans like firing Nash, Miz and Truth but the problem is us insiders aren't fooled.

Of course HHH then booked himself to be put over by Punk.

WCW all over again.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 22, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Mark Henry is the benchmark for determination. He signed a 10 year deal in 1996 and Vince put him through absolute hell to get him out of his contract. Time and time again he was demoted, given stupid angles and squashed by rising monsters like Batista and Brock Lesnar. We're now 5 years after his original contract ran out and he's STILL around. He may be well past his prime now but you can't take away how awful he was treated and how he worked through it.
> 
> Del Rio is the American version of Horace Hogan, so I never expected him to draw as champion. He's keeping the belt hot until the HHH/Nash vs Punk thing heats up.



*M*ark Henry is certainly a bench mark for determination - interesting to see what the bloggers have tosay about Orton and the title change. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Mark Henry a few years ago- guy is huge and legit super strong- certainly one of the elite strength athletes and ex Olympic Weightlifter...


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, gotta admit. Del Rio locking Cena out of the cell was so genius that my dad who thinks wrestlers have very little common sense when fighting was impressed.

So is the ending of Raw leading to a lockout/walkout/strike, or just a lawsuit? Either way, it has my attention.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Oct 6, 2011)

I miss G.L.O.W., (Goegeous Ladies of Wrestling). So much fun!!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 10, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Ok, gotta admit. Del Rio locking Cena out of the cell was so genius that my dad who thinks wrestlers have very little common sense when fighting was impressed.
> 
> So is the ending of Raw leading to a lockout/walkout/strike, or just a lawsuit? Either way, it has my attention.



I'm actually really intrigued with how this weeks Raw is going to work out. With everyone walking out and many saying they'll only compete on smackdown it'll be interesting to see who actually competes.

One scenario i can think up, but i'm not too enthusiastic about, would be Trips recruiting former legends to compete in their place. That or 'lesser known' indy talent to face anyone that breaks the picket line.

Whatever happens, i'm pretty interested in seeing what happens.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought the start of RAW was great with CM Punk, John Cena, Triple-H, and Sheamus doing the show themselves but after Vince came out it all went down hill IMO, they should have just left those four alone and cut back to the superstars in the paking lot every few mins.


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 14, 2011)

lizzie_lotr said:


> I miss G.L.O.W., (Goegeous Ladies of Wrestling). So much fun!!



Wrestlicious is pretty similar if you're interested.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish the WWE would spin the divas into their own brand that way I couldn't watch lol, honestly why do they even bother it anymore?


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 14, 2011)

They're really weird with how they handle the Divas. They seem to go through moods where they want to hire/push ones that can actually put on a decent match, but then they fall back into the "she's hot, we should push her" frame in no time. Their tendency to toss all of them in one match is really stupid too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> I wish the WWE would spin the divas into their own brand that way I couldn't watch lol, honestly why do they even bother it anymore?



Exactly, especially with the "attitude" MA-17 years long gone there really is no use for having scantly clad divas who can't wrestle.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 14, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Exactly, especially with the "attitude" MA-17 years long gone there really is no use for having scantly clad divas who can't wrestle.



The so called ''divas division'' was doomed as soon as Molly Holly left IMO, and every since then it's been a downward sprial of pure bullshit. Honestly if the WWE were to spin the divas into thier own brand it might improve it as a product some what. But still I think it would be better just to phase them out entirely. It's not like little girls tune in every week to watch Kelly Kelly:doh:.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> The so called ''divas division'' was doomed as soon as Molly Holly left IMO, and every since then it's been a downward sprial of pure bullshit. Honestly if the WWE were to spin the divas into thier own brand it might improve it as a product some what. But still I think it would be better just to phase them out entirely. It's not like little girls tune in every week to watch Kelly Kelly:doh:.



Thats another thing, little girls looked up to Trish and Lita back in the day. Who the hell looks up to Kelly Kelly? haha


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Thats another thing, little girls looked up to Trish and Lita back in the day. Who the hell looks up to Kelly Kelly? haha



And not to knock Trish and Lita cause I loved them back in the day but they really weren't great role models every lol. But when you compare them to the ''divas'' we have now they are saints lol. The problem I've always had with the WWE is that in one hand they want to be this half-ass kidy show, but on the other hand they want to be this blue balls porno show, it makes no sense to me.

Say what you will about ECW but least it knew what is was and didn't cross hairs:doh:.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> And not to knock Trish and Lita cause I loved them back in the day but they really weren't great role models every lol. But when you compare them to the ''divas'' we have now they are saints lol. The problem I've always had with the WWE is that in one hand they want to be this half-ass kidy show, but on the other hand they want to be this blue balls porno show, it makes no sense to me.
> 
> Say what you will about ECW but least it knew what is was and didn't cross hairs:doh:.



Quite a few factors... one the fact that the WWE shows are very popular with kids ( or at least certain wrestlers are very popular) - the community outreach - Linda McMahon's political goals... I guess they have to be so many different things!!!!


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Quite a few factors... one the fact that the WWE shows are very popular with kids ( or at least certain wrestlers are very popular) - the community outreach - Linda McMahon's political goals... I guess they have to be so many different things!!!!



Oh I understand that, it's just if your trying to make a show that the whole family can watch having a woman get stripped down to a g-string doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2011)

*Classic 80's Promo / Interview by the greatest heel talker to ever pull on a pair of boots...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TIF7VBVzZ8


*


----------



## BoomSnap (Oct 25, 2011)

Vince is just being a dick. Promise Ryder in the main event and then end with Cena teaming up with the rock for no reason what so ever. I'm going to keep watching, but I'm not going to enjoy it. And I will let everyone know on the internet why I am not enjoying this.


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Daniel Bryan thing is confusing. The whole win a MITB and then continue on by continuously losing. 



BoomSnap said:


> And I will let everyone know on the internet why I am not enjoying this.



Which is exactly why the internet is there especially anything on the internet wrestling related.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> The Daniel Bryan thing is confusing. The whole win a MITB and then continue on by continuously losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why the internet is there especially anything on the internet wrestling related.



*I*t's the equivalent to the late Hall of Famer - Bobo Brazil - being proclaimed as the US Heavyweight Champion in the old WWWF promotions and never defending the belt....


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 27, 2011)

BoomSnap said:


> Vince is just being a dick. Promise Ryder in the main event and then end with Cena teaming up with the rock for no reason what so ever. I'm going to keep watching, but I'm not going to enjoy it. And I will let everyone know on the internet why I am not enjoying this.



Well it was already announced weeks ago that The Rock and John Cena were gonna team up at SS so it wasn't a surprise and the crowd knew what was going on:doh:.

It was funny as hell when Cena hocked that glob of spit on the mic though lol, then watching it hang there was even funnier haha, talk about embarrassing dude.


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Spending Halloween watching the Muppets on Raw, but first finishing up the Bret/Shawn rivalry DVD. Definitely the DVD of 2011. Hopefully many more like it in the series to come.


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody that's a fan of The Princess Bride (who isn't?) may want to go take a look back at the 1987 inaugural Survivor Series, specifically the heel team's promo before the main event, for a little Easter egg Andre added into his verbal assault on Hogan. (Sorry, I can't find a clip of it on Youtube...)


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

1) Who's idea was it to put Michael Cole into much a prominant on-screen position? He's annoying, and not in a "Boo, he's being a good heel" kinda way either. He's useless, embarassing and pointlessly taking up time that could go to WWE's younger guys to build them up and give them important screen time. You're a good announcer, Cole, stick to that.

2) Since when did Twitter become an integral part of WWE programming? You can't go five minutes without it being on the screen or someone making reference to it.

3) Please do something good with Hunico, the guy has undeniable talent. The prospect of Primo and Epico as a new and much needed tag team is also something you should exploit.

4) While I'm on guys you need to work with... Cody Rhodes. I felt he had something really good going on, but with the loss of his mask and a change in music I'm worried he'll lose the momentum he gained. Keep building him up please.


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 15, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> 1) Who's idea was it to put Michael Cole into much a prominant on-screen position? He's annoying, and not in a "Boo, he's being a good heel" kinda way either. He's useless, embarassing and pointlessly taking up time that could go to WWE's younger guys to build them up and give them important screen time. You're a good announcer, Cole, stick to that.
> 
> 2) Since when did Twitter become an integral part of WWE programming? You can't go five minutes without it being on the screen or someone making reference to it.
> 
> ...



1) I can hear Vince saying it in my head right now: "That was great Michael! Great stuff! You're like a modern day Bobby Heenan!" Get Vince the hell out of there. He doesn't have a clue of what he's doing anymore. Which brings me to...

2) Twitter. He ignored it for years, and now he wants to use it to his advantage. He's ruining it for everybody that followed WWE employees, because now everything's a work on Twitter. I used Twitter to try and see into wrestlers as more than just their TV characters, but Vince is slowly taking that away from them. It wouldn't surprise me if soon he and WWE seize control of all it's employees' accounts and start tweeting for them. Also, give it a rest Cole on TV every 10 seconds mentioning it.

3) I like Hunico, he reminds me of Homicide. And he's talented. Just let him make some kind of impact and see what the crowd thinks, because right now they couldn't care less.

4) Cody has been one of the most interesting guys over the last year and a half since the splitting of Legacy. I loved the Dashing character, and the Grotesque character made a lot of sense and he ran very well with it. I feel like this is the next step for him, and soon he will be letting more of himself shine through the character. I just wish the grotesque character could have ended with a feud with Goldust, as I feel that would have been a better way to get the character over into main event status than having him lose to Orton for a month straight. Not that I'm complaining about that, they put on some great matches. Now maybe they will put a focus back on him reviving the Intercontinental Championship. The only problem I have with Cody is the *THE FUCKING LACK OF KNEEPADS!!* PUT ON SOME KNEEPADS! It's not a 'trademark' or part of his 'character'. It makes you look unprofessional. You didn't see Foley out there without a shirt, because he knew that it doesn't work on TV. The same thing applies here with Cody and those fucking chicken legs. COVER THEM UP!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't watch wrestling! There is too much eye candy on WWE. I think my head would explode if I did.:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

I will leave you with one of my Mexican Mama's sayings about John Cena. I will do my best to translate it from Spanish to English.

"I know I deserve a man like John Cena. But I settle for your father."

Okay....now on with our regular scheduled programing.....


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also want to add.... Bull Buchanan saying John Cena ruined his life brightened my day considerably 

and... GIVE SHEAMUS A WORLD TITLE SHOT ALREADY!

Can you tell I'm slowly working my way through last night's Raw?


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 15, 2011)

All I have to say about Raw last night is that the ending segment had a golden opportunity with The Rock and R-Truth both with a microphone, and they do NOTHING with it. Segment was still good, but it could have gone down as an all time classic if they went that route.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last post on Raw...

Where the heck was Brodus Clay? One of the few big men that I feel actually has some potential to be worth watching and his return keeps getting shoved back apparently. I know he's nothing compared to the pull of Cena/Rock but you keep promising a return and then take it away. What gives?

Rock/Cena/Miz/Truth was entertaining but, like you said Danielson, it could have been..... AWWWWWWWWWWSOME!


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 20, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Last post on Raw...
> 
> Where the heck was Brodus Clay? One of the few big men that I feel actually has some potential to be worth watching and his return keeps getting shoved back apparently. I know he's nothing compared to the pull of Cena/Rock but you keep promising a return and then take it away. What gives?
> 
> Rock/Cena/Miz/Truth was entertaining but, like you said Danielson, it could have been..... AWWWWWWWWWWSOME!



From what I've seen of Brodus Clay there hasn't been anything worth seeing, and why do I want to call him Joe or Taz for some reason *wink wink*? His finisher is just lame too, what has happened to the flash in the WWE?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> From what I've seen of Brodus Clay there hasn't been anything worth seeing, and why do I want to call him Joe or Taz for some reason *wink wink*? His finisher is just lame too, what has happened to the flash in the WWE?



I get what you mean, the highlight of his WWE career so far is being Del Rio's lackey. BUT I still think he has a lot of potential and WWE needs another convincing monster heel. And personally... I don't see anything wrong with his finisher. If you got hit with a running crossbody from a 350+ dude I think you'd be a bit hurt aswell  (he might need something a bit more impressive for bigger guys than jobbers though, I admit)

So, what do we all think about Survivor Series? Any predictions?

Here's my take on it...

*Beth Phoenix vs Eve*

Beth needs to hold that title longer to give it any credability (if that's even possible at this point). Lumberjill's match makes me tetchy that they'll pull something stupid and give the belt to Eve though... I really hope I'm wrong.

*Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison*

Ziggler will hold that title untill Ryder gets his petition past John 'Tonsilitis' Laurinitis. I still don't see why Ryder is so popular, but apparently he is so he'll be the one to dethrone Ziggles.

*Team Orton vs Team Barrett*

I'm pretty sure Blandy Orton and Co will get the win here, with himself and Sheamus being the last men standing as the Irishman's been on a great run recently. I like that they're pushing Barrett though, he deserves to be up in the top group. Some interference from Christian is certain, and I want to see an impressive showing from Mason Ryan and Hunico who could really show off here.

*Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk*

Words can't describe how much I want Punk to win, but I think Del Rio may scrape it with a Kevin Nash interference. 

*Mark Henry vs Big Show*

I want Henry to keep that title longer, but I'm just not sure about this one. I don't think I'd buy Show as the World Champion right now, not so soon after coming back and with him almost acting as Daniel Bryan's backup most of the month. I tentatively go for Henry to win, or Big Show wins by DQ.

*Cena and Rock vs R-Truth and Miz*

I think we'll see the fans go home happy with a Cena/Rock win and then a standoff between the two after. I'd be veeeery happy if they actually gave Miz and Truth the win here, pushing them over two huge stars could give them a massive boost.


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 21, 2011)

I know that I harp on this a lot, and that it might not seem that important to anybody else, but thank God he FINALLY put on some FUCKING KNEE-PADS.

Now that that is finally over and done with, I can take Cody seriously as a main eventer.

Seriously, when he came out tonight, I saw him and was like 'Hmm. He looks particularly good tonight. HOLY SHIT KNEE-PADS!' My friend laughed so hard.

Also, Rock got fucking huge. He looks like a dark Goldberg from behind now.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 21, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I know that I harp on this a lot, and that it might not seem that important to anybody else, but thank God he FINALLY put on some FUCKING KNEE-PADS.
> 
> Now that that is finally over and done with, I can take Cody seriously as a main eventer.
> 
> ...



My mind completely drifted last night and I only just caught the Rock/Cena/Miz/Troof match. It was pretty good but, to be honest, I was hoping for more. And I'm not sure about a Goldberg look-a-like, but Rock did look more built... that's what Hollywood will do to you 

I'm trying to get hold of the show now ONLY to see Cody finally in knee pads. This I MUST see!


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 22, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I know that I harp on this a lot, and that it might not seem that important to anybody else, but thank God he FINALLY put on some FUCKING KNEE-PADS.
> 
> *Now that that is finally over and done with, I can take Cody seriously as a main eventer.*
> 
> ...



I really don't see how you can take Cody Rhodes seriously as a main eventer with the way he talks on the mic now, I really hated this gimmick he had going on with this mask bullshit and that it's gone don't you think it's time he starts talking like...you know....a normal person lol! Mybe a good fued with Booker T will change that.

I'll tell'ya somebody I can see as a main eventer is Dolph Ziggler believe it or not! I thought his match with CM Punk was great and if he was able to get away from Vickie Guerrero and get a hair cut I could see him as WWE Champ.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> I really don't see how you can take Cody Rhodes seriously as a main eventer with the way he talks on the mic now, I really hated this gimmick he had going on with this mask bullshit and that it's gone don't you think it's time he starts talking like...you know....a normal person lol! Mybe a good fued with Booker T will change that.
> 
> I'll tell'ya somebody I can see as a main eventer is Dolph Ziggler believe it or not! I thought his match with CM Punk was great and if he was able to get away from Vickie Guerrero and get a hair cut I could see him as WWE Champ.



I can totally see Ziggler as a main eventer for one reason.... he's awesome. He's great on the mic, has a solid arsenal and sells moves insanely well. Plus he has the stones to walk out with Vickie every week... her voice could kill an Ox at ten paces.

And I like Cody, even his work on the mic. He's come a long way in a short time.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, this is officially the last place on the internet outside of Twitter and Facebook where I can talk about wrestling. I can't stand the idiocy of the general wrestling forums anymore. Seriously, I should be able to find more than 1 or 2 topics that make enough sense or are interesting enough to post about. Everything that people put out there are such shit questions, theories, and criticisms that lately it has me shaking my head as to why I should try to talk about wrestling with anybody at all.

Besides you guys. You guys at least have brains and can manage to put out a rational, reasonable thought about wrestling that doesn't literally embarrass me after I read it. You guys are awesome.

With all that being said, who else caught the live Smackdown special Tuesday night? The whole thing left me thinking the same 3 words all night: IT'S FUCKING NOVEMBER. 3 1/2 weeks until Christmas Eve and you put this shit in our faces now? My aunt walked in and saw the decorations around the ring and stuff and said 'When is this from?' I told her it was live and she goes '...but it's November.' I shook my head and said 'exactly'.

Nothing happened that night other than Booker and Cody furthering their budding story. The cage match was what I expected it to be. Not bad, but nothing amazing either. D-Bry looked good in there, but we all knew he wasn't walking out of there with the belt while he still has the briefcase. Good for testing the waters, though, and he excelled as usual at adapting to any and all situations.

And Hornswoggle can talk now. Merry fucking Christmas.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> IT'S FUCKING NOVEMBER.



That was EXACTLY what I thought, word for word.

Only the Cody/Booker feud and the cage match stopped this show from being a complete write off. From the moment Mick Foley came out with a santa suit and uttered the words "miracle on 34th streetfight" my inbuilt spidey sense for awful wrestling shows went haywire. Now normally I bow at the feet of all things Foley, when he's on the mic he shits gold, but he HAS to be better than all that stuff.

It's official, Daniel Bryan makes anyone look awesome... even a one legged Mark Henry. That top rope Worlds Strongest Slam was great. I still maintain Bryan will keep the MITB until Mania and be the first person ever to cash in and LOSE.

I so wanted Sheamus to Brogue Kick Hornswoggle's head off... alas it was never going to happen. And didnt 'Swoggle talk before? He rapped with Snoop Dogg.... or did I have too much strong cheese that night and dream it?


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> And didnt 'Swoggle talk before?



He rapped at Wrestlemania at Snoop after Thaddeus Long got up and left, and also on the Christmas 2009 episode of Smackdown, he told the audience Merry Christmas after DX defended the Unified Tag Titles against the Hart Dynasty. Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> He rapped at Wrestlemania at Snoop after Thaddeus Long got up and left, and also on the Christmas 2009 episode of Smackdown, he told the audience Merry Christmas after DX defended the Unified Tag Titles against the Hart Dynasty. Don't ask how I know that.



I consider myself out-swoggled 

EDIT: Just as an afterthought, Thaddeus Long sounds way too much like a porn star


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I consider myself out-swoggled



Honestly, it's moments like this where I think about all the other things I could be doing with my life...

Concerning Thaddeus: Hahaha yeah, it does!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Honestly, it's moments like this where I think about all the other things I could be doing with my life...
> 
> Concerning Thaddeus: Hahaha yeah, it does!



Oh trust me, I top that by actually writing wrestling matches for my efed and creating my own wrestler for whom I write roleplays/short stories every two weeks.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

That does sound bad, but at least you can pass that off as a 'writing practice exercise'.

The closest I come to that besides anything I write here is whenever people ask what I'm doing watching old wrestling on my laptop is to retort with 'film study'.

It's a sickness, and I think we're both infected.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

Also another highlight of Smackdown was during the street fight when Otunga was retreating up the ramp and Orton wailed a huge present and hit him in the back of the head. Even Orton, the consummate professional, couldn't help but almost bust out laughing at it.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> That does sound bad, but at least you can pass that off as a 'writing practice exercise'.
> 
> The closest I come to that besides anything I write here is whenever people ask what I'm doing watching old wrestling on my laptop is to retort with 'film study'.
> 
> It's a sickness, and I think we're both infected.



I'd say it's just like anyone who is a big film-buff (a love of theatre, action, drama, etc)... but I'm also a bit of that too 

The efedding thing stems from my watching wrestling, but became more and more about the writing and my sense of competitiveness. Unfortunatly it seems to be a dying hobby, and my enthusiasm is shifting toward other, more productive kinds of writing. This time next year I may have given it up entirely.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'd say it's just like anyone who is a big film-buff (a love of theatre, action, drama, etc)... but I'm also a bit of that too



SAAAAAAME.

This just popped into my head. Could anybody else ever have gotten so over while having to wear polka dots besides Dusty? I can't think of anybody.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> SAAAAAAME.
> 
> This just popped into my head. Could anybody else ever have gotten so over while having to wear polka dots besides Dusty? I can't think of anybody.



Hmmmmmmmm... I could see Undertaker rising to new heights with some new ring gear


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

True that. He does need some kind of gimmick overhaul. This whole Deadman thing obviously just isn't working. He's hardly ever even on TV anymore!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> True that. He does need some kind of gimmick overhaul. This whole Deadman thing obviously just isn't working. He's hardly ever even on TV anymore!



Haha, when you think about it the whole 'deadman' gimmick is completely insane and should never have taken off in a normal world. Proof that wrestling and wrestling fans live in our own little bubble of madness


----------



## Darler (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey there, fairly new to the board but I saw this and had to get involved in the discussion.

Do you guys have a take on the John Morrison situation? It is my understanding that he signed a one-month extension to his WWE contract which expired Wednesday, making the destruction at the hands of the Miz his final contribution to the company, at least for now.

His profile has been removed from the site and most of the sheets are anticipating his next move. With some stating the obvious TNA X Division inclusion as his next stop, with TNA interested in bringing both he and Melina in.

Rumor has it that Melina contributed heavily to his downfall and "losing streak", with some believing the apparent cold shoulder given to Trish Stratus in the Wrestlemania Match, a result of John "sticking up" for his then girlfriend, cost Morrison his push with Stratus being extremely popular within the higher ups.

What are people's thoughts? I for one (seemingly in the minority now) was a big fan of his in-ring work. His promo ability was pretty rotten and didn't think he worked well as a babyface but I would like to see him re-surface at some point. I believe a move to TNA wouldn't be in his best interests. I do have inherent biases to the company (I think it is fairly awful) but am willing to concede he needs exposure. As with most talents drafted into TNA though, after his initial debut and subsequent potential feud with Austin Aries that TNA seem so excited to produce, I think he fades back into obscurity in that company.

Any opinions?


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rick: I read somewhere, I can't remember if it was somebody's book or an interview, but the Undertaker gimmick was written to be a 4 year gimmick max. It's insane how far it has come.

Darler: Everything you're reporting is pretty much what I've been hearing around. He was in the doghouse, and didn't feel like renewing his contract to see if he would ever be let out. I was a pretty big Morrison fan, he deserved a run with at least the World Title over on Smackdown a few years ago, but he was never a guy I could see them putting at the front of the company.

People are saying that TNA made him and Melina an offer to be their Edge and Lita, but honestly, he'll flounder in obscurity there as everybody else in that company does. In the wrestling world, they really don't mean anything. I haven't watched the product at all for a long while now, and nothing I have been reading is changing my mind anytime soon.

He said something about working on his acting career. Let's hope he's better with a script if there isn't a huge audience watching his every move, because let's face it, his promo's in the latter years have been pretty horrible.

I wish him all the best in whatever he does. He was a great talent that got dealt a shit hand with his girlfriend. Such is life in the WWE.

Also, Welcome to the boards!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not one for the rumor mill so my knowledge of this is really thin. I honestly thought JoMo was a good in-ring talent and skirting around a title oppertunity. If it is backstage politics forcing him out then that really sucks, I think he'll be a genuine loss to the growing pool of relatively young talent rising within the company.

As for TNA, it's tough to say how they'll use him. I think you're right in saying he'd feud for the X-Division title with Aries, hold it a while, but after that, who knows. I think he's a big enough fish that he'd stick around though.


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky in finding forums to talk about wrestling. I haven't belonged to many, but the ones I do/have frequented were great. Though to be fair, they were mostly smaller forums that started, because the members were fairly disgusted with a larger board. 



> What are people's thoughts? I for one (seemingly in the minority now) was a big fan of his in-ring work. His promo ability was pretty rotten and didn't think he worked well as a babyface but I would like to see him re-surface at some point.



I actually liked him best when he was with Miz, which is odd, because I really cannot stand Miz. The jump he made at the Rumble to avoid elimination was pretty brilliant too. As far as TNA goes, I gave up on trying to understand why they do anything, really. If he does go to TNA I hope he brings back the ab bedazzling. It was so stupid. I loved it.


Super Smackdown - I only caught the cage match. It was pretty good. I couldn't stand Mark Henry less than a year ago, but his current role is working well for him. He's tolerable for the first time.


----------



## jnp782 (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't believe how Piper and Dusty have AGED in like the last 2 years. Roddy finally loses the belly, but now his face is totally creased with lines. Where are they going with this Cena thing? Will he finally just crack from the negative chants and turn heel? I feel like I'm the only male Cena fan in the world lol. I was at Hammerstein the night he was intensely booed, and I guess I'll never understand why all the male fans hate him. I'll mark out for him over the Rock anyday.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2011)

jnp782 said:


> I can't believe how Piper and Dusty have AGED in like the last 2 years. Roddy finally loses the belly, but now his face is totally creased with lines. Where are they going with this Cena thing? Will he finally just crack from the negative chants and turn heel? I feel like I'm the only male Cena fan in the world lol. I was at Hammerstein the night he was intensely booed, and I guess I'll never understand why all the male fans hate him. I'll mark out for him over the Rock anyday.



I used to be a Cena hater, I admit this now having been converted to liking the guy. My initial hate of him came from him being WAY over-pushed and becoming Super-Cena. It was complete overkill and having someone shoved down your throat like that is never good.

However, like I said, while I don't like the overkill I do actually like the guy. This was brought about through a friend of mine who writes a wrestling column and used to be an indy wrestler briefly. He taught me that while Cena isnt the best wrestler technically and his pushing was way over the top... he works his ass off for the business and busts his ass to give the fans a good time.

Plus I like that they're finally accepting and talking about the booing instead of carrying on regardless like he's all loved and miraculously popular. I really REALLY would love this to be a heel turn but I don't quite have enough faith in WWE to make it happen yet.


----------



## Darler (Dec 2, 2011)

Have to admit that when Piper screamed "FEEL THE ENERGY!" in that bizarre Mortal Kombat-esque manner I laughed my head off. Whilst his appearance does keep changing I was extremely impressed with his ability to STILL control a crowd, despite the younger generation in the crowd probably unaware of exactly who he is.



jnp782 said:


> I feel like I'm the only male Cena fan in the world lol. I was at Hammerstein the night he was intensely booed, and I guess I'll never understand why all the male fans hate him. I'll mark out for him over the Rock anyday.



The Cena hatred isn't too hard to figure out. He is the figurehead for the PG-era. The fans booing him are probably at the very least just old enough to remember the Attitude period from 1998 to around the tail end of 2002. It was then the WWE(WWF) offered scantily clad ladies , more adult-themed storylines and characters (including a pimp and a porn star) and represented WWF's effort to keep pace with WCW, and eventual overtaking.

Cena isn't a great wrestler, nor does he pretend to be. Batista wasn't good either, nor Hogan, Warrior or countless other names. The fact is they shift merchandise and draw fans, which is why they are/were in the top spots. It is my opinion the booing and adulation of the Rock is simply an indication of a certain demographic of fans wanting the shift back to Attitude, which at the moment would not only fiscally be a confusing move, but the talent is simply not at the standard to do so.

Jeez.. another lengthy post. I'll try to keep future ones down to misplaced sarcastic quips. :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Darler said:


> Jeez.. another lengthy post. I'll try to keep future ones down to misplaced sarcastic quips. :happy:



Hell no, keep it up! Lord knows intelligent discussions about wrestling are few and far between, get as much in as you can 

EDIT: An I agree, Rowdy Roddy slapping Cena and shouting "FEEL THE ENERGY!" was one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time haha.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 7, 2011)

First off, I think John Morrison would be better off if he were to sign with ROH rather then TNA. He has the ring skill to hang with the guys at ROH and I think ROH can find better ways to use him then TNA would, now granted the money wouldn't be the same but I rather work with a company that is still growing then one thats dying like TNA.

Now about Cena, I think the WWE really needs to think about turning John Cena heel at this point. You can only ignore the fans for so long and I believe it's time they gave John Cena a break from being the ultimate babyface.

Every once in awhile the WWE needs to shake things up and John Cena turning heel would certainly do that, in fact it could be the biggest heel turn in the history of wrestling! The WWE needs to think about the future and the fact that John Cena isn't gonna be around forever so it's time to see if the WWE roster can step it up and rise to the occasion.

I don't see his fued with The Rock going anywhere if Cena doesn't turn heel. The Rock IMO has been a big bust, not really being on the show, his lack of throwing out anything new, and just being bland as hell, Cena has been the one trying to make this work and if has to continue to do so a monkey wrench needs to be thrown into the gears.

I've never had a problem with John Cena but I can understand the hate, he acts like a pansy too much. Granted this is the ''PG Era'' but the WWE could let him go every now and then and they don't, John is awesome on the mic, in fact I think he's alot better then The Rock but The Rock's character is allowed to speak his mind but John Cena's isn't.

John Cena doesn't need to flip the bird and tell people to kiss his ass but going for the cheap pops and not reacting to the crowd isn't working for him anymore.


----------



## Darler (Dec 10, 2011)

Just watched Smackdown - A few ill-structured, incoherent thoughts...

- What has happened to the theme songs? Is Jim Johnston losing the old passion or something? Gone are the days of the instantly recognisable, character-fitting tunes and been replaced with in-house bands correcting their own failure from the previous week. I speak mainly of Wade Barrett (That song saps every bit of mojo from his entrance) and Ted Dibiase (Despite obviously turning babyface, still has a hideous song about how stonking rich he is). Might seem trivial but that perfect background accompaniment adds credibility to a character, the job-guy theme song takes it away.

- Cody Rhodes is really pushing through. I enjoyed his dissection of poor Lilian Garcia. I'd be the first one to admit I thought the Legacy boys were destined for nothing. Two pretty boys that lacked the ability to adopt a character. Cody sells extremely well in the ring and the mannerisms/mic skills seem to be constantly improving. It is my hope this Booker program makes him look good, starting with the win at TLC.

- Speaking of TLC, did anyone else "urgh" when they saw the card?. Mark Henry vs Big Show again? Triple H vs Kevin Nash? Is the PPV for the inherently immobile? I would assume Trips will be claiming the sledgehammer from the ladder, as Big Kev struggles walking down the ramp these days.

- I hope they continue to thrust Dolph Ziggler into the limelight. They did kinda make him look like crap at the end, but the main event matches are exactly what he needs. Not sold on this "Show-off" schtick yet, but the headstand on Raw and the fact he can drag just about anyone to a half credible match should stand him in good stead. 

Happy Rellis? They don't seem to be getting any shorter.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 10, 2011)

Darler said:


> Happy Rellis? They don't seem to be getting any shorter.



Very happy 

Ok, I know I'm a broken record but... for the love of all that's holy SHUT COLE UP! I don't want to hear a commentator shouting incoherently at one of the greatest pure wrestlers of recent times. Call the match.

Right, that's done. On to other things.

On theme music, I know what you mean. While quite a few are good, a lot have had a tendency to sound alike. That's the danger when you have one house band and they've been at it for so many years. Maybe some new ideas are needed.

Cody, I have to say, is possibly my favorite guy in WWE right now. I care that Hornswoggle can speak.... why? I care about Otunga at all... why?

Moving on to TLC, I'm actually looking forward to the Henry/Show match after the last one. I want to know how they'll top a Big Show flying elbow drop. Nash/HHH could be a train wreck, it's a real battle of the blown quads. Ryder will probably beat Ziggler and I'm hoping that allows him to move up to the main event. Rhodes i'm hoping will beat Booker but I have my reservations. I REALLY hope they put Barrett over Orton but I have even more doubts about that.

EDIT: And I forgot possibly the best match on the card. The triple threat world title match. I expect Punk to win, Cena to get involved somewhere and for a top notch match.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think after everything that happened tonight on RAW, I'm going to die tonight of a mark-out overdose.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok... everything I wrote after this bit was written before the end of Raw. But this undoubtedly had to go in at the start.

HOLY CRAP! I marked out like a 10 year old. I'm dying to say more but I shall hold back and not give any spoilers.


Now back to what I was going to say...

Ohhh lord CM Punk is just a genius on the mic. And that John Laryngitis video was so hilarious. Can't wait for the title match at TLC, that better be one awesome match.

Road Dogg was a blast from the past, where the hell did they dig him up from? In the words of CM Punk's sister... WTF! Thought he was dead. 

Do I sense the beginning of a return angle for the Undertaker. It's the first time he's been mentioned for months and we KNOW he's gotta be back to make it a round 20 unbeaten or finally give up the streak to someone (he won't, but every year we end up saying "what if he does lose?" at least once  ).

That Fatal 4 Way was a great match between four of the fastest rising stars in the company. I'm not a fan of Ryder, but a lot of people see something in him and he's not too bad... Ziggler owning him at the end of that match pretty much confirms Ryder will bounce back and win the title at TLC as far as I'm concerned.

I'd forgotten about Snooki... oh god why did they have to bring her up again?

Those new promo vids for a 'return' on 2.1.2012 are pretty darn chilling. Could this be Taker? I've heard rumours it's Chris Jericho. They already brought back Nash, could it be someone else from WWE's relatively distant past? Any thoughts?


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 13, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Those new promo vids for a 'return' on 2.1.2012 are pretty darn chilling. Could this be Taker? I've heard rumours it's Chris Jericho. They already brought back Nash, could it be someone else from WWE's relatively distant past? Any thoughts?



Jericho is my main guess, but after last night's vignette, with the mention of 'control' and a focus on the girl, I have a sneaking suspicion that it may be Shane and Stephanie returning to take over the company.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Jericho is my main guess, but after last night's vignette, with the mention of 'control' and a focus on the girl, I have a sneaking suspicion that it may be Shane and Stephanie returning to take over the company.



They did kinda pull Steph back onto camera during the Trips/Punk feud, maybe a trial run to see how she'd be recieved again? Personally I'd love to see Shane O'Mac back on the camera too. 

I just think the videos have been a bit too... sinister? for Jericho. It's more in line with Taker's stuff but conversly it's almost too tame for him.


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always liked the cryptic return videos. I like that they're keeping it really vague and it's not completely obvious that it's going to be Jericho like with the videos when he returned last time. It could easily be him or Taker or a number of other people. 

Shane would be great to return. I enjoy him on screen and anything that gets rid of Laurinaitis would make me happy.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Screw spoiling it.

After what went down on RAW last night, I had a hankering to watch Kane dominate in the '01 Rumble, so I put it on. It says a lot about me when I popped biggest for Honky Tonk Man and Haku. I like reminiscing, and doing so while already reminiscing was almost Inception-like. So I went a little deeper, and then I realized something and ended up making this.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 14, 2011)

danielson123 said:


>



*Brain implodes*


----------



## Darler (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll chime in with a few Raw thoughts..

- The Kane return was incredible. Not as loud a pop as I might have liked but such is the way with the much quieter WWE crowds these days. I genuinely thought the welder/Predator mask was the returning choice, and was a little disappointed when he revealed the old one. Granted he probably couldn't wrestle (or breathe) in the huge welder one, but man did it look bad-ass.

Not sold on the attire though. The top looked like a little uninspired and the flames on his pants a little hokey, but i'm definitely nit-picking. It was great to see a man who has been irrelevant for so long come back into prominence in around three minutes flat. Please WWE, don't ruin him again. I have visions of the recent Twitter obsession attaching itself here. Soon @therealkane or whatever his handle is will pop up under his nametag, and i'll die a little inside.

Can we also have a real kayfabe reason next week as to why he put the mask back on? Kthxbye.

- Mr Ziggles stole though show match-wise again. He just can't be denied at the moment. Another stellar performance and surely a main-event push in due course, starting with the dropping of the US Belt at the PPV. 

- Poor JR. They just love humiliating him. Hornswoggle and Michael Cole joining forces here to help create excruciating, unwatchable television. Are we not done with this yet? If this doesn't cultivate with JR returning to the booth I'm not sure exactly what the end-game is here, unless its to drive viewers to the channel-changer. JR's not-so-blonde moment on fluffing his rap was actually painful.

- Road Dogg was nice to see. Not the lost the gift of the gab and it did sound like some of the crowd were ready to the do the old "tag team champions of the world!" line with him. He did have to improv to make it sensical and in context, which came off a little bizarre in the process. Still enjoyed it though. What is Billy up to these days?

Need to go have a lie-down. :bounce:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 14, 2011)

Darler said:


> - The Kane return was incredible. Not as loud a pop as I might have liked but such is the way with the much quieter WWE crowds these days. I genuinely thought the welder/Predator mask was the returning choice, and was a little disappointed when he revealed the old one. Granted he probably couldn't wrestle (or breathe) in the huge welder one, but man did it look bad-ass.
> 
> Not sold on the attire though. The top looked like a little uninspired and the flames on his pants a little hokey, but i'm definitely nit-picking. It was great to see a man who has been irrelevant for so long come back into prominence in around three minutes flat. Please WWE, don't ruin him again. I have visions of the recent Twitter obsession attaching itself here. Soon @therealkane or whatever his handle is will pop up under his nametag, and i'll die a little inside.
> 
> Can we also have a real kayfabe reason next week as to why he put the mask back on? Kthxbye.



This... this... and more this!

To me, the gear of Kane looked.... cheap. Stitching sticking out, funny looking flames, welders helmet. They could have just gone back to the old stuff (by which I mean his old Masked stuff) and the pop would have been instant and I doubt anyone would have complained if there's a good reason to go with it.

And there better be a GOOD reason. You can't go back to something so iconic as a masked Kane without a damn good reason and a big storyline to go with it. Not just "I wanted to go back to being the real big red machine again...".


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 14, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> This... this... and more this!
> 
> To me, the gear of Kane looked.... cheap. Stitching sticking out, funny looking flames, welders helmet. They could have just gone back to the old stuff (by which I mean his old Masked stuff) and the pop would have been instant and I doubt anyone would have complained if there's a good reason to go with it.
> 
> And there better be a GOOD reason. You can't go back to something so iconic as a masked Kane without a damn good reason and a big storyline to go with it. Not just "I wanted to go back to being the real big red machine again...".



I think the reason they didn't go back to his old mask is because Kane hated wrestling in it in the first place. Which I can understand cause if you look at his old mask you can tell just how hard it would be to breath in it.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 17, 2011)

TLC predictions?

*United States Champion Dolph Ziggler vs. Zack Ryder* - Ryder pulls out a win here, possibly with help from Cena, to free up Dolph for a main event push. He's been main eventing RAW and Smackdown very regularly since Survivor Series, so obviously they've been testing to waters for something more for him, and sooner rather than later.

*Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes vs. Booker T* - Why should Booker win here? They don't need a multiple-ppv feud. Cody and Booker don't mesh well enough for a long-term program, and both should go on to have different people to work with going into the Rumble and eventually Wrestlemania. Maybe if they have a good match, I might change my mind on that, but based on what they've done so far, I'm saying give Cody the quick and decisive win to get the rub from an old timer.

*Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett in a Tables Match* - No clue here. Randy's been on the losing end of this feud for a few months now, but another loss certainly won't hurt him any more. What would be ideal would be to have a returning Christian cost Orton the match, giving Barrett a needed win, and have Orton and Christian pick up their feud from the Summer with a big blowoff at Wrestlemania. They wouldn't have to face off one-on-one til then, just put both of them in the Rumble match and in an Elimination Chamber match and let the heat build until Mania. Really, I just want this so that neither of them are fighting for the belt on the big stage.

*Triple H vs. Kevin Nash in a Sledgehammer Ladder Match* - Gimmicky to say the least. While neither of these guys are particularly known as 'ladder match guys' (Although Trips had a good one with The Rock at Summerslam '98 for the IC title) I think that they're both smart enough to know how to build a decent match around their obvious limitations in this type of match. Don't care who wins, either.

*World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry vs. The Big Show in a Chairs Match* - Just let Henry finally conquer Show. Unless they have something more interesting planned with Show as World Champion then they've been doing with Mark (and I highly doubt it), they should leave the belt on Henry until further notice. Wouldn't mind a Bryan cash in afterward, but that's just the Danielson mark in me talking. 

*WWE Champion CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. The Miz in a Triple Threat Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match* - Punk holds onto the belt after a grueling TLC match with a lot of good spots. Nuff said.

Where do you see Cena fitting in tomorrow night? I'm split between the Ryder-Ziggler match and a confrontation or throw together match with Kane. My only problem with the latter is: Who do you have lose? Both guys really need a win here, Kane more than Cena, but something tells me that these guys might just end up not facing off. More that Kane was just making an impact on his return at Cena's expense. It would be something new, and give Cena something to do for the next couple months heading into Mania, but I have my doubts that it'll happen. He could also be inserted into the WWE Title match, but I have a feeling that they are trying to gauge how Punk can draw without Cena on the card. I'm just not sure.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Randy Orton* vs. Wade Barrett (Tables Match)

I so so soooooo wanted to vote for Wade, but Orton's lost the last couple of ppv's and if we know anything about Blandy, it's that he'll hit a winning run whether we like it or not. I hope I'm pleasently surprised, but I doubt it.

United States Championship
Dolph Ziggler(C) vs. *Zack Ryder*

Who hasn't seen this coming? Ryder's been built up for a while as the next champ and Ziggler is pushing the Main Event like nobody's business. Ryder to win the match, but the real winner is Ziggles who gets his big push soon.

Intercontinental Championship
*Cody Rhodes(C)* vs. Booker T

Cody should take this one away, though I fear they'll try to make a carbon copy of 'Legend Killer' Orton. Cody is one of my favorite guys right now and he's only getting better. Oh... and someone needs to beat Booker so hard he starts making sense!

*Triple H* vs. Kevin Nash (Sledgehammer Ladder Match)

It seems pretty obvious, but Trips should take this after his triumphant return on Raw. A little bit of me thinks there'll be some shinanigans though, and I really hope both men make it through without getting carted out on a stretcher. Trips to win though.

World Heavyweight Championship Chairs Match
*Mark Henry(C)* vs. Big Show

Henry beats Show somehow. Kane puts in an appearence and makes it clear HE will be the one that beats Henry for the title... even with his welders helmet. I'm actually looking forward to this match after their last one.

WWE Championship TLC Triple Threat Match
*C.M Punk(C) *vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio 

Match of the night, no question. This better be a damn good match considering the talent involved. I predict Punk to retain, but he'll probably lose to Cena at some point in the future.... speaking of the fruity pebble, it's possible he'll get involved. Not like him to be absent on a PPV.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty damn good show for one outside of the 4 majors.

Ziggles vs Ryder
A very good show opener, very well worked match with a bit of a predictable finish. I swear Dolph sells moves better than anyone in WWE right now and has the best Elbow drop and Dropkick in the business. This match did two things: it gave a large number of the IWC a boost by giving its darling a title he'd campaigned for, and it freed up Ziggler for a much deserved Main Event run... hopefully.

Blandy vs Barrett
Saw this coming a mile off. Blandy's lost a few on the trot so it was going to happen eventually. That said, it was a decent match for a Tables Match.

Divas Title match
Why do I care anymore? The best comment I can make is that a friend has convinced me Beth will hold that title untill Kharma (or Awesome Kharma as he refers to her  ) returns around Mania time.

Tag Titles
Obvious win was obvious. A title doesn't change hands if the match isnt even advertised. Well, it does... but we'll get to that later 

Rhodes vs Booker
I really love the build they're giving Rhodes right now. He's showing really good ability in the ring, his image is better than ever and he could probably work a good match with anyone right now. He and Booker actually meshed really well, though I think something legit went wrong for the finish, Booker looked a bit fuzzy in a non-staged way.

Triple H vs Kevin Nash
A surprisingly good match, and nobody blew a Quad in it either... which is always a bonus. Not much to say but it was a nice finish, one that bore a remarkable similarity to the Kevin Steen vs El Generica feud ender in RoH. If they did take inspiration from that at least it shows WWE writers have a nice taste in wresting, even if they struggle to write it sometimes 

Mark Henry vs Big Show
I was really looking forward to this, but to be honest it was a bit of a let down. Show won which I did foresee but none of this matters because of....

Big Show vs Daniel Bryan
Markout moment of the night... nay, the YEAR. Bryan Danielson is the champion of the world! My prediction that he'd be the first MITB winner to cash in and lose is gone, but I don't care. Never been happier to be wrong. The friend I watched this with mentioned that it could be the start of a Heel turn and I hope it is too. The first time Bryan says "I HAVE TILL 5!" to a WWE ref I will burst with joy.

Punk vs Miz vs Del Rio
Great match, perhaps not quite living up to my expectation but pretty damn impressive nonetheless. Some sick spots and twists and turns, the best being Ricardo Rodrigues falling from the top of the ladder through a table on the outside. Even Miz had the expression of "Crap... that must have hurt!". The right man won, no doubt.

I'm quite surprised there was no appearence from either Kane or Cena but there's no doubt this was a very fun show to watch and definitly gives me a lot of hope going into next year.

Roll on the Rumble... this should be awesome!


----------



## Darler (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah TLC, if only they showed a little of that to this PPV they wouldn't be bracing themselves for the horrific buy-rates. However it wasn't all bad...

- Zack Ryder, CM Punk, and now Bryan Danielson now have belts. I think the days where Vince and the gang once paid little or no heed to the internet contingent can be said to be firmly behind us now. Smart marks chiming in with their two cents across the interweb received their validation. 

However.. from what i've read Henry dropping the strap came from a legit injury that could sideline him for a little while. Apparently the top brass wanted him to fight through it and keep the belt another couple of months, but the events were the result of Vince over-ruling. 

At the risk of utter blasphemy though (certainly from reading these boards ) I think Bryan Danielson is a wonderful wrestler, crisp, clean, and able to pull a decent contest out of just about anyone. Wrestling is just an element in this melting pot though, as has been discussed and debated widespread. This is entertainment. As much as the fans enjoy it anytime a superstar tries to separate themselves and profess that they are a wrestler, and wrestler only, they are kidding themselves. Especially within the WWE umbrella.

Danielson could be one of my friends, size wise anyway. Could be one of my friends looks wise too. He is no better at promo's than one my friends probably would be. The long and short of those hideous sweeping generalisations is that I don't think Danielson is marketable, and I say so with the deepest of regret. I re-iterate this is NOT a slight on Danielson. Many many amazing wrestlers have passed through the WWE and have been wonderful performers whom are credited more for their performance than their drawing power. Rick Rude, Curt Hennig, Ted Dibiase, Owen Hart. None of them needed the belt. They just needed a stage to electrify on, and they all did just that.

The age of the internet darling is seemingly upon us. The deep bellowing "Daniel Bryan" chant that started up also the moment Big Show was DDT'd made the next series of events rather obvious. I really hope I am proven wrong but this screams transitional champion. If he goes into Wrestlemania with the gold i'd be very, very surprised.

- The whole surreal nature of a PPV without Cena took some getting used to. Obviously I and most of my demographic didn't mind, but leaving your top merch shifter off the card was a little strange to me. I'd have happily watched Kane wallop him in a short affair. Would have got the feud underway and built the big man as a true danger to "Superman".

- Apart from the big bump the main event was a little blah. Trips/Nash was what it was. Nash's now rather wirey hair gradually growing in size as the match progressed was funny. Ziggles lost as most predicted and i'm looking forward to his next steps. Surprising how poorly the heels did last night, only two of them coming out with wins (Cody and Beth).

Now then, I shall shut the hell up and await the abuse. :happy:


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great PPV all around.

Very excited about Bryan's title win, you could hear Beth calling all the spots very clearly, and Henry's obviously legit hurt.

All that said, I'm calling it now. Alberto Del Rio vs. Ricardo Rodriguez at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas Carolling with Roddy Piper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APFy6-KUAJk&hd=1


I love Piper.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anybody have a Rumble pick yet? I'm going to hold off until after the 1/2/12 thing before I throw a name out there.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 23, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Anybody have a Rumble pick yet? I'm going to hold off until after the 1/2/12 thing before I throw a name out there.



That sounds like a good idea, lol.

I'm ruling out a couple of names though. Rumour is Triple H will face Undertaker again at Mania so niether of them would get the world title shot. Unless Cena is going to pull double duty, beat the champ and then face Rocky he won't win it. 

Plucking names out of thin air from the current roster...

Kane: If they want to make him a legitimate unstoppable machine again, the rumble is a very good oppertunity.

Miz: Keeping him in line for the world title shot and a second headline match at WM in a row... could be great for him.

Ziggler: Who'd rule it out? Fact is he's pretty damn awesome right now and deserves the push. Only issue I can see is whether or not he's box-office enough to main even Mania.

Mark Henry: I enjoyed his title reign, he put up good contests against Show despite many people expecting it would fall flat on it's ass. I'd very much like to see him win the rumble and get another title match.

Wade Barrett: My personal favorite, i'd love a Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett match at Mania.

The 1/2/2012 Guy: I'd love it to be someone who will make a real believable impact and, if they win the rumble, make it something huge. This depends exactly on who it is though.


Any thoughts on surprise entrants already? haha. There's always a few.


----------



## Darler (Dec 24, 2011)

Just reading a couple of posts from Dave Meltzer over at The Wrestling Observer, it looks like Raw ratings have been quite horrendous the past few weeks. It looks like Punk is catching a fair of bit of the heat too, as he is currently holding the strap.

Obviously with the build up to the Rumble and Mania, ratings are likely to take an upturn, but Punks segments have apparently garnered "terrible ratings patterns" which from all accounts have caused concern in the back. Punk is a top merch seller and has undoubtably worked well with the material he has had to go with in his current title reign, but it does worry me that a kneejerk reaction to throw the belt back on one of the more conventional (and overplayed) wrestlers may be in the pipeline.

- Potential Rumble winners are anybodies guess at the minute. I can help narrow it down slightly though? 



rellis10 said:


> Kane: If they want to make him a legitimate unstoppable machine again, the rumble is a very good oppertunity.
> 
> Miz: Keeping him in line for the world title shot and a second headline match at WM in a row... could be great for him.



I'd rule these two out immediately i'm afraid. Looks like the plan is to go with Cena vs Kane at the Rumble, which unless something significant happens would suggest neither will win the Rumble itself, if they are even participating in it.

I do really like Miz, but I don't see him being in the main event again at Mania. Not that he was in anyway horrific last time, it just seems to me theyll find something undercard for him to do. Hopefully not a battle with Truth, as i'm not in the slightest bit interested in that.



rellis10 said:


> Any thoughts on surprise entrants already? haha. There's always a few.



Do we have any potential hall of famers looking to squeeze the last drop out of their near-over careers on the horizon? They are the usual candidates for a hidden rumble entrant. The internet completely spoiled Kevin Nash for everyone last year, same with Booker T. I'm hoping for someone that not only offer nostalgia but could contribute in some way, but we'll probably end up with the Road Dogg.

Speaking of the Hall of Fame - Any ideas who might be going in this year? Will the Macho Man finally take his beyond deserved place in there?


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Darler said:


> Do we have any potential hall of famers looking to squeeze the last drop out of their near-over careers on the horizon? They are the usual candidates for a hidden rumble entrant. The internet completely spoiled Kevin Nash for everyone last year, same with Booker T. I'm hoping for someone that not only offer nostalgia but could contribute in some way, but we'll probably end up with the Road Dogg.
> 
> Speaking of the Hall of Fame - Any ideas who might be going in this year? Will the Macho Man finally take his beyond deserved place in there?




Road Dogg I can see, he looked pretty up for it with his Slammy appearence at least. Pulling some names from the ether..... The Godfather, Farooq/Ron Simmons, JBL/Old School Bradshaw, Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, X-Pac. I would mark if Rikishi came up, survived a decent while and then S2H came out and they cleaned house.... with The Worm obviously 

For the HoF, I agree it's about time Macho Man was inducted.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 24, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Pulling some names from the ether..... The Godfather, Farooq/Ron Simmons, JBL/Old School Bradshaw, Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, X-Pac.



I might be the world's biggest JBL mark. Everybody thought I was crazy last year before Mania when Michael Cole announced JBL as his pick for special referee for his match with Jerry Lawler, and I went nuts. Then I got disappointed when Austin took his place.

I wouldn't hold my breath for X-Pac, Rick. He was arrested sometime this week for 2 counts of drug possession. Although that didn't stop Lita from appearing at the Slammy's earlier this month.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for X-Pac, Rick. He was arrested sometime this week for 2 counts of drug possession. Although that didn't stop Lita from appearing at the Slammy's earlier this month.



I didn't know that. When he appeared for Chikara earlier this year he looked genuinely back on track and put on a few great matches. Guess it wasn't meant to stick.


----------



## Darler (Dec 27, 2011)

My god, that Kane promo was so long I think my face actually melted.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to the RAW house show tonight in Pittsburgh! Excited to finally get my Best in the World shirt!


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 28, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I'm going to the RAW house show tonight in Pittsburgh! Excited to finally get my Best in the World shirt!



Sweet, I might being going to a super show real soon myself.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 29, 2011)

The show was okay, but I have some thoughts:

Every time I go to a WWE event here in Pittsburgh, I get so embarrassed/disappointed/angry that the crowd really doesn't care about what's going on. It's seriously one of the quietest crowds I've ever heard. I mean we couldn't even get a LETS GO RYDER chant going during his match. Even 'Lets go Cena / Cena sucks' didn't make its way all around the arena. And, God forbid, you try to cheer a heel. All the women and little kids gang up on you. Even some of the men... Really just makes me shake my head and consider moving purely for a different wrestling environment.

The Fink was there doing announcing! That was awesome!

Jerry Lawler had a match with Jack Swagger. It was pretty cool to see him wrestle live, but there were some kids near me chanting BORING during the match. I wanted to smack them and tell them you don't do that when a Hall of Famer is wrestling. You show some damn respect. Also, he won with a roll up, not even going for the strap pull-down and fist drop off the top.

I can cross seeing masked Kane live off my wrestling bucket list now. Although it would have been infinitely better with his pyro.

Santino is much funnier when he's allowed to do whatever he wants. Reminded me of a CHIKARA match.

Punk and Miz had a nice little brawl in the cage, but other than that there was not much else that stands out from this show. Basically all I can think after that show is FUCK Pittsburgh wrestling fans.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2011)

I really need to make a bucket list and just have "Attend a wrestling show" on there. Just ANY show..... though apparently not one in Pittsburgh


----------



## Darler (Dec 29, 2011)

Did they say anything about the Orton injury at the show? I'm hearing six months, which although I'm not exactly a fan, is fairly brutal for Smackdown and kills the Barrett feud dead.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2011)

Darler said:


> Did they say anything about the Orton injury at the show? I'm hearing six months, which although I'm not exactly a fan, is fairly brutal for Smackdown and kills the Barrett feud dead.



For me this actually feels like good news, lol. I don't like Blandy and I'll openly admit it. I don't see why he's so popular and has so many world titles to his name. If he pulled a facial expression once in a million years I might actually care that he's out for six months


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 29, 2011)

They didn't say shit about Orton. They didn't even tell us when they were coming back for their next show. Assuming it'll be a while.

I'm getting conflicting reports. Some people are saying several weeks, others are saying up to 6 months. I'm not too bothered either way. Injured and retiring major stars are the only excuses WWE have to push younger, newer talent these days. So I see it as a blessing in disguise. No disrespect to Orton, just saying.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> They didn't say shit about Orton. They didn't even tell us when they were coming back for their next show. Assuming it'll be a while.
> 
> I'm getting conflicting reports. Some people are saying several weeks, others are saying up to 6 months. I'm not too bothered either way. Injured and retiring major stars are the only excuses WWE have to push younger, newer talent these days. So I see it as a blessing in disguise. No disrespect to Orton, just saying.



Wikipedia says 6 month... for whatever that's worth lol


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 31, 2011)

-Ahem- Lesnar just lost his fight with Overeem, and afterwards announced his retirement from UFC. Take it as you will.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> -Ahem- Lesnar just lost his fight with Overeem, and afterwards announced his retirement from UFC. Take it as you will.



*Begs* Please.... PLEASE come back to wrestling. If WWE will have him... surely the box-office appeal is big enough?

I don't think I mentioned that I'm a HUGE Lesnar mark. I'd love seeing him back in the ring.


----------



## Darler (Dec 31, 2011)

I did really like Brock. I do think a little bit of me would resent his return though. The reason being you know he ain't exactly returning mid-card, and he left WWE high and dry the last time he just fancied doing something else, despite all that money and time invested in him.

I hear Lashley is eyeing up a return too, another ungrateful sod who scarpered after a huge push.

I am torn though, as I don't think I can take anymore Zack Ryder.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 31, 2011)

Darler said:


> I did really like Brock. I do think a little bit of me would resent his return though. The reason being you know he ain't exactly returning mid-card, and he left WWE high and dry the last time he just fancied doing something else, despite all that money and time invested in him.
> 
> I hear Lashley is eyeing up a return too, another ungrateful sod who scarpered after a huge push.
> 
> I am torn though, as I don't think I can take anymore Zack Ryder.



I just don't see Brock coming back to the WWE, I guess I'm one of the few that never really cared for him, yes his in-ring skill was top notch but the man couldn't cut a good promo to save his life.


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 2, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> I just don't see Brock coming back to the WWE, I guess I'm one of the few that never really cared for him, yes his in-ring skill was top notch but the man couldn't cut a good promo to save his life.



Count me in on that minority. My disinterest in him was probably fueled a lot by everyone else drooling over him. He was good, yes, but aside from tossing Zach Gowen down the stairs and the F5 on the shark in a Summerslam ad. I had little interest in the guy.


----------



## Darler (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot about that Zach Gowen match. May have to find it on Youtube. Not enough one-legged men get thrown around the ring like a ragdoll anymore.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 3, 2012)

So what about tonight's RAW. I thought Chris Jericho's return was bizarrely bad, yes Chris we know your a ''heel'' we get it now, Y2J is dead. That segment was far too long


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> So what about tonight's RAW. I thought Chris Jericho's return was bizarrely bad, yes Chris we know your a ''heel'' we get it now, Y2J is dead. That segment was far too long



Bizarrely bad is exactly right. Straight from the off with the stupid camera effect, people chanting Y2J even before the appearence, then the spangly twinkly jacket, not saying anything other than "Yeah!" "Woo!" or "Ha Ha!", taking Waaaaaaaay too long to do nothing at all, and just generally making no sense.

I know Jericho is a big deal but I was expecting something.... different. A different Jericho? A different person entirely? Just a new different idea? Whatever, just something different and original... but we got Jericho coming out to his old theme, looking like the jericho of old, and just playing with the fans. All I found myself saying during the whole thing was "Get on with it you muppet!", and he didn't.


----------



## Darler (Jan 3, 2012)

Well blow me down with a feather. I actually enjoyed Raw this week!

- The Jericho return wasn't too bad I thought. I did think it went on a little long, but I liked the message it sent - "I could have you in the palm of my hand, but I don't even care to,". He is starting to look a little bit like Ellen DeGeneres though.

- Cody and Bryan was a decent opener. I am liking the OTT gimmick for Bryan. I just don't think he'll be champion very long because he doesn't draw any money.

- Sheamus is becoming a big deal. I wish they'd work out something for him to do though. I liked the way the Sheamus/Miz/Truth bit played out .

- I quite like Wade Barrett. I really hate that music though. I know I keep bringing it up but it is *awful*. Totally unfitting and feels like some douchebag is about to emerge.

- Okay, the Kane thing was hokey as all hell. 

A decent start to 2012!.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darler said:


> I quite like Wade Barrett.



I was happy to see him pin somebody with the Bossman Slam (Winds of Change Sideslam). Even if it was just Santino. I always pop for that move.



Darler said:


> Okay, the Kane thing was hokey as all hell.



Yeah it was pretty cheesy, but that column of fire had to be 35 feet high!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I was happy to see him pin somebody with the Bossman Slam (Winds of Change Sideslam). Even if it was just Santino. I always pop for that move.



Every time I see that move I can't help thinking "It's like a Black Hole Slam... but not quite as awesome" lol. But I really like Barrett too, I hope he does get that first World Title sometime this year.




> Yeah it was pretty cheesy, but that column of fire had to be 35 feet high!



I marked for that part. If it had just ended with Kane disappearing into the hole I would have thought it was lame... but that explosion was awesome.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 4, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Bizarrely bad is exactly right. Straight from the off with the stupid camera effect, people chanting Y2J even before the appearence, then the spangly twinkly jacket, not saying anything other than "Yeah!" "Woo!" or "Ha Ha!", taking Waaaaaaaay too long to do nothing at all, and just generally making no sense.
> 
> I know Jericho is a big deal but I was expecting something.... different. A different Jericho? A different person entirely? Just a new different idea? Whatever, just something different and original... but we got Jericho coming out to his old theme, looking like the jericho of old, and just playing with the fans. All I found myself saying during the whole thing was "Get on with it you muppet!", and he didn't.



It's just a bad parody of his return back in 07 with the difference being this time around he's gonna ''destory_Us'' rather then ''Save_Us''.

Unless the WWE have him start feuding with CM Punk right away I don't see Jericho's return going anywhere, when will the WWE lern you don't have two big comebacks back to back:doh:. 

Too many pots on the stove to start 2012 if you ask me.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I really need to find a girlfriend before the WWE Network debuts, because after that I may never leave my house again.


----------



## Darler (Jan 7, 2012)

Why do they keep giving Primo and Epico the jobber entrance? Some of us just wanna watch Rosa Mendes dance for a few minutes!!


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Female acquaintance on campus comes up to me and says 'Can I ask you something?'

Put my hand up to stop her and said 'I already know what you're going to say and the answer is...'







As you can imagine, it didn't go over well. Apparently it wasn't funny.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 8, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Female acquaintance on campus comes up to me and says 'Can I ask you something?'
> 
> Put my hand up to stop her and said 'I already know what you're going to say and the answer is...'
> 
> ...



If I was there, I would have laughed


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was doing some thinking, and I thought of something that might be fun for everybody to share.

Who are your guilty pleasure wrestlers? People who others might think you are weird for liking? Everybody has at least one!

Some of mine are Honky Tonk Man, Kamala, Doink, JBL, and Hillbilly Jim. I know it's strange, but these guys are all in my like my top 30 wrestlers that I would mark out for.

How about everybody else?


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Glacier - I appreciate when people blatantly rip something off and don't bother to acknowledge it. It takes balls. The Sub-Zero costume was brilliant.

Boogeyman - I'm a fan of camp. He was beyond ridiculous. The spams as he's walking to the ring, the make-up, eating Jillian's growth, and then they brought in Little Boogeyman. 

Norman Smiley, Alex Wright, and Disco Inferno - Alex Wright should be GM of Raw just so I can watch him dance his way to the ring. It didn't get old.

Jon Heidenreich - The poetry and I totally loved his spinning side slam. 

I could go one forever, because I really enjoy the corny and over the top aspects of pro-wrestling as much if not more than the stuff people deem more acceptable. I didn't get into Indies or Japan purposely, that list would be torturously huge.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 9, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I was doing some thinking, and I thought of something that might be fun for everybody to share.
> 
> Who are your guilty pleasure wrestlers? People who others might think you are weird for liking? Everybody has at least one!
> 
> ...



Kaientai.... INDEED!  One of my favorie ever moments was those two trying to interfere in the 2000 Royal Rumble (the first ever ppv I watched) and Taka taking a HUGE face plant that they couldn't stop replaying 

Other than them, not a lot come to mind right now.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 9, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> One of my favorie ever moments was those two trying to interfere in the 2000 Royal Rumble (the first ever ppv I watched) and Taka taking a HUGE face plant that they couldn't stop replaying



If you go back and listen to his reaction, I believe that might be Jerry Lawler's favorite rumble moment too!


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for double post, but this needs to happen.

I have another name for my list, as I'm sure everybody else now does also.

*Don't watch this before you watch RAW!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7OVPE5ZCl4

Just... Just... Amazing!! I love it.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 10, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Sorry for double post, but this needs to happen.
> 
> I have another name for my list, as I'm sure everybody else now does also.
> 
> ...



I honestly think he's got far more potential with this gimmick then he did with his other one! Mybe he could be a new Goldfather, but with all this flash now though he needs a better finisher! Would anybody be againest him useing the pounce?


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 10, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Sorry for double post, but this needs to happen.
> 
> I have another name for my list, as I'm sure everybody else now does also.
> 
> ...



I'm just... well... I'm just speechless. Like Punk said, maybe he's the new Godfather/Rikishi, time will tell.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Let me put it this way. If it were up to me, I would have somebody with a belt come out next week and just surrender it to him and say "There's no way I can compete with that." He just shot up to the very top of my Fave Five.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 10, 2012)

I honestly can't believe that people still watch wrestling.

Haha.

It was huge in the 80's!


----------



## Darler (Jan 10, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I was doing some thinking, and I thought of something that might be fun for everybody to share.
> 
> Who are your guilty pleasure wrestlers? People who others might think you are weird for liking? Everybody has at least one!
> 
> ...



The ECW Zombie. Limitless potential. :doh:

Seriously that is a difficult question. As a lot of the people I saw as guilty pleasures at the time, now some years have passed people have come to respect as solid undercard talent. So I'll aim for a few nobody likes.

- Gangrel(?) He's become the butt of any Brood related jokes, as being the only member to fail miserably. He had one hell of a double underhook suplex though.

- The Mountie - Hilarious hokey cattle-prod spots for the win.

- The Beverly Brothers - Neither were good wrestlers, both had hideous blonde mullets, and neither was any good on the mic. They had Lanny Poffo out there with them though making up bizarre poetry night after night, and damn if that bizarre elevator music they came out to doesn't take me back to a better time.

- Waylon Mercy - Most people hated the gimmick on Dan Spivey. Especially the crude dagger drawn on his head, but from the weird Cape Fear music to the psycho bug-eye he used to do when the ref called for him to release his submission. I LOVED it.


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 10, 2012)

It was pretty great. I hope this leads to Ernest Miller coming back for one night. I'm hoping for a dance-off. 

After tonight, I have to admit, I'm kind of liking Jericho's return. He's managed to be a bigger prat than ever before without even speaking. It's fantastic.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to add Dino Bravo (with Frenchie Martin) to my list.


----------



## Darler (Jan 13, 2012)

Really hated that Smackdown ending. I mean I as much as the next man would be concerned if I'd knocked over a hot girl, but it was a rather strange reason for Big Show to not only lose interest in the title match, but openly weep. Especially since the AJ-Show interaction on this show was the first time i'd even seen them speak.

Just randomly ranting I think. I should go to bed...


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thoughts on Raw:

I like what I see... John Cena ruthlessly beating Swagger to a pulp. Please let this be a sign of things to come. I can hope at least  Though while I don't really like Ryder I don't agree with him losing the title this soon or to Swagger.

Please let Mick Foley be in the rumble... pretty please. You know it'll be awesome. Or at least let him, Punk and Ziggler get on the mic together again.

Why is Otunga getting screen time? Nevermind why he's getting it next to Punk, Bryan, Jericho, Ziggler and MICK FOLEY. Are they hoping he'll get over by association? That he'll look good because they do? Not going to happen... he's nothing special, nothing really above average.

Are we building to a John Laryngitis vs Mick Foley match? Part of me thinks it'd be a train wreck, part of me thinks it'd be awesome.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just watched this match and loved it. Been a fan of Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley for the indie fans) for a little while and... well, who doesn't like William Regal. There's some really brutal moves in there that I haven't seen before (involving use of the ring itself) and I've watched quite a lot of wrestling and write my own matches too. A great match, I'd love to see Ambrose/Moxley get a shot at being in the WWE proper, but I don't know if they'd use him right.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtAi9zbVc_w


----------



## Darler (Jan 30, 2012)

Darler said:


> I'm hoping for someone that not only offer nostalgia but could contribute in some way, but we'll probably end up with the Road Dogg.



Just call me Nostradarler. 

Won't spoil the Rumble winner in case people haven't seen it yet. I thought it was a good way to go though.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 30, 2012)

Darler said:


> Just call me Nostradarler.
> 
> Won't spoil the Rumble winner in case people haven't seen it yet. I thought it was a good way to go though.



I'll say that I enjoyed this Rumble the most of every one I've watched since I started with wrestling 11 years ago. It had everything a classic rumble needs... surprise entrants, a bucket load of fun, awesome moments and a surprise(ish) winner.

The build up matches weren't great, but they're not the stars of this show and everyone knows it.

Overall a B- for the ppv, but an A+ for the Rumble match.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright lets talk RAW, so it looks like were gonna have Undertaker vs. Triple-H part3 at Wrestlemania which has got me wondering where the WWE and World Heavyweight title matches are gonna be on the card? 

I mean it's awesome that Sheamus won the Rumble and all but it kind of blows that his match will most likely be the 3rd or 4th towards the end, and speaking of Sheamus which title do you think he'll go for? My money is on the World Heavyweight Title.

Oh and who else is looking forward to the Y2J and CM Punk fued!? That is gonna be sick!


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 3, 2012)

Starting the Triple H/Undertaker thing right now seems like huge overkill. It helps that I don't find it at all interesting. It's just completely unnecessary. 

Yeah, I don't really see Sheamus going for the WWE title at all. 

Punk/Jericho is pretty much my dream feud come true. I just hope what they're doing with Triple H and Undertaker doesn't overrun it. 

I absolutely love what they're doing with Daniel Bryan. Subtlety is not usually something that can be expected from pro-wrestling. It's pretty brilliant. 

On another note the Socko/Cobra showdown was absolutely ridiculous and thus fantastic.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nobody knows how badly I want a replica big gold belt now, so I can go around pointing at it yelling WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION and YES all the time.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Nobody knows how badly I want a replica big gold belt now, so I can go around pointing at it yelling WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION and YES all the time.



If I had the money I would buy you the belt personally just to see you do that in public


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 4, 2012)

This booking idea I had got a lot of love elsewhere, so I figure I should share it with you guys as well.

D-Bry needs to take this "I'm vegan and therefore better than you" shtick and evolve it into being an annoying PETA supporter. From there, if JoMo ever returns, he can throw blood on him and his fur coat. That's a SummerSlam program if I've ever seen one.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 4, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> This booking idea I had got a lot of love elsewhere, so I figure I should share it with you guys as well.
> 
> D-Bry needs to take this "I'm vegan and therefore better than you" shtick and evolve it into being an annoying PETA supporter. From there, if JoMo ever returns, he can throw blood on him and his fur coat. That's a SummerSlam program if I've ever seen one.



No, just no, but I could see that happening lol. But why not JR instead? He's all into BBQ so wouldn't he make a better target?

Now here's something to think about, with the WWE getting a new logo do you think the WWE Title design will change soon? It's been awile since we have seen a major change with the belt so it would make sense to me.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

If anyone wants to wrestle with me let me know


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it just me or did Wade Barrett's music just get worse? And Dolph Ziggler's from about a month ago too.

And how on earth did Randy Orton end up with 9 world titles? For a good guy with practically no good characteristics he's ridiculously popular... at least he could have an emotion other than 'vaguelly insane' once in a while.

Henry out of the Smackdown's Chamber match? If they really are replacing him it looks like Khali is shaping up as a possible replacement... this is not a good choice. I was really hoping they'd start building a Cody vs Goldust feud going into Mania... but with this new Khali involvement it's looking less and less likely.


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> If anyone wants to wrestle with me let me know



*lol... cute.

*


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 8, 2012)

So I was talking to my dad a while back about managers, and who we thought were our favorites (we were using the term 'best'). I threw out name like Heenan, Blassie, and Cornette (he had no idea who the latter even was) and no matter what argument I would give, he would say 'Nope. Captain Lou.' So I start throwing out names of great wrestlers my picks had managed, their accomplishments, involvement in historic matches/angles, etc. and my dad just kept rebutting with 'Nope. Capt. Lou was the best ever.' He couldn't even name one guy he managed, but it didn't matter.

Cut to this week, and I'll be damned if good ol' Capt. Lou isn't my new sentimental all-time favorite. My dad was right. It doesn't matter the reasoning behind it. All's I know is that there's a special place in my heart for the guy.







*Often imitated, never duplicated. Rest in Peace, Lou.*


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 8, 2012)

We really need more top class managers... right now we're hanging on Vicki "I'll scream untill you boo me" Guererro. I hope the new era of WWE brings with it a new swell of management talent too.

Personally, I think moving someone like William Regal into a management role would do great (although I also think he has soooo much more left to give in the ring).

And, speaking of a new swell of talent, I brought up Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley) a while back and apparently WWE are looking to bring him up to the main roster. The reason they're delaying? Trips has a new policy that nobody joins with the roster unless there is a long term storyline in place. Hopefully this means the days are gone when a promising talent would be promoted on a weak gimmick and dropped like a lead weight a month or two later.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

-Ahem- Mania.

The card is beginning to shape up for this year's Show of Shows, and compared to the last few years, is looking pretty good so far.

I'm really looking forward to Punk vs. Jericho. More so the build than the actual match, but that just leaves me open to be surprised if they end up stealing the show.

Rock and Cena will go as expected, obviously we can trust them not to stink the joint up.

Taker and Haitch will end up with more time than they had last year since they're going inside the cell. While I know we probably won't see any blood, it would be nice if the battle makes it's way outside of the cell somehow, since we haven't seen that happen for a few years.

And Bryan-Sheamus is actually getting the chance it should've had last year when it was dropped off the card. Something tells me this is their way of making it up to those two for pushing them into the dark match last year. They won't disappoint.

Your Thoughts?


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm really excited for Mania too.

I still think there's gonna be a sting in the tail of the Rock/Cena match. My prediction is that the match will go off without a hitch, Rock wins and Cena goes to shake hands and then....BAM, Attitude Adjustment and perhaps the most memorable heel turn in recent memory.

Punk/Jericho should steal the show like you said, though also as you said I'm really looking forward to the build. These two can battle on the mic all day and I'd happily sit there and listen to every second.

Taker and Trips has a really interesting angle. I always thought they'd revert to the old-school supernatural Undertaker when it came to his retirement (which i'm 99% sure this will be) but this who 'End of an Era' idea is just as good... and not to mention it's true. These two are the last of the giants of the 90's and 00's and I hope they give this match the showing it deserves, I have an inkling it could possibly end up being the retirement match of BOTH men.

Bryan has been getting some great heel heat, but I'm not sure if they'll dig much deeper with the build to this match. The match should be good and I expect Sheamus to get the win, but this could be a bit of a disappointing build up.

Looks like Cody Rhodes could face Big Show, and I think Show may well pick up the win and unfortunately remove that IC belt from Rhodes. I say unfortunatly not because I dislike Show, far from it this is the first run of his where I actually find myself liking his in-ring work, but I've really gotten to like Rhodes and he's made the IC Title mean something again.

There have been rumours I've heard that Money In The Bank could return to Mania, back where it started. Not sure if that's right but I'd love it to, such spectacular matches were built for the greatest night in wrestling.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the way they're going, instead of a MitB match (which I think should return to Wrestlemania) is an 8 or 10 man tag match with each GM sponsoring a team, winner take all. An ok way to get more guys on the card, but don't let it end up like last year's terrible 8 man tag with the Corre losing in like 2 minutes.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

Also, here's a pretty cool poster somebody made for the card.


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 25, 2012)

I strongly feel that the card needs a Funkasaurus. Though to be fair nothing will ever be as exciting for me as Santino being included in an EC match and then proceeding to be awesome in it. 

It looks good so far. The buildups have been a little lackluster so far. I'm torn between wanting them to include MITB and not just so Bryan/Sheamus gets a fair amount of time. Unless Beth/Kong is going to happen I hope they do leave a divas match off altogether. Although, it's not like it would hurt to take 2 minutes off of Taker's 4 hour entrance and have the typical 6 on 6 diva match they seem to love. 

Punk/Jericho should be brilliant. 
Taker/Triple H will be decent, but it's hard to work up excitement over a match we've seen before.
The Rock/Cena will be solid, the buildup would have been where this feud could have been awesome, but thus far... Twitter?
Bryan/Sheamus obviously isn't going to be bad, but given enough time it could be great. Bryan's matches tend to be better the longer they are. I would create a line graph to emphasize this, but it seems pretty straightforward.



danielson123 said:


> I think the way they're going, instead of a MitB match (which I think should return to Wrestlemania) is an 8 or 10 man tag match with each GM sponsoring a team, winner take all. An ok way to get more guys on the card, but don't let it end up like last year's terrible 8 man tag with the Corre losing in like 2 minutes.


I never care for those sorts of matches. Although, if it means Santino, I could be cool with it. I'd prefer MITB though.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I think the way they're going, instead of a MitB match (which I think should return to Wrestlemania) is an 8 or 10 man tag match with each GM sponsoring a team, winner take all. An ok way to get more guys on the card, but don't let it end up like last year's terrible 8 man tag with the Corre losing in like 2 minutes.



Yeah, that match sucked. But hopefully with so much hanging on a match like that they'll give them a decent amount of time.... or at least everyone but Otunga


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

To be fair, I like this lawyer gimmick he has now. He still has a lot of work to do ring-wise, but his character is basically as solid as anybody else's right now.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought 5 used box sets. This is my next week or so: Dusty Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, and the History of the IC Title. All for 60 bucks! Helluva deal.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh my god....what the HELL has happened to Kurt Angle.

End Game is a really crappy movie that stars Kurt as a serial killer who assrapes women before suffocating them.....do I really have to continue?

I made a half assed review on the movie thread but my question on THIS thread is what the hell happened to Angle. A friend of mine pointed out that this was the same guy who wanted to sue Paul Heyman for Raven's crucifixion of The Sandman and here he is doing a movie where he stalks, kidnaps and murders people?

Did Karen leaving him drive him insane?


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Right now, he's actually in training to see if he can qualify for the US Olympic team. At 43 years old. And probably over 15 years since competing or even practicing at the Olympic level. Not to mention the countless surgeries and injuries he's had over the years. The man's delusional. But he's my hometown guy, so I can't be too mean to him.

As far as Karen leaving him being a problem, find a picture of his fiancee... I'm sure he's doing just fine.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 26, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Right now, he's actually in training to see if he can qualify for the US Olympic team. At 43 years old. And probably over 15 years since competing or even practicing at the Olympic level. Not to mention the countless surgeries and injuries he's had over the years. The man's delusional. But he's my hometown guy, so I can't be too mean to him.
> 
> As far as Karen leaving him being a problem, find a picture of his fiancee... I'm sure he's doing just fine.



Wow... The Olympics? Really? Like you said, with that many surgeries over the years his neck would crumble if he actually had a real contest. Not that I wouldn't love to see Kurt Angle wrestling at London 2012, but he's bonkers if he thinks he could compete.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 26, 2012)

I stopped following Kurt after he left the WWE but I thought he was going into MMA and the reason why he didn't go through with it was because of his multiple surgeries and injuries? How is training for the Olympics any less stressful then that, also doesn't he still have a problem with pain killers?


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure there's still plenty of things still wrong with Kurt. I don't think he is giving himself a realistic chance at this, he just wants to try.

There's rumblings of an appearance of the Funkasaurus on RAW tonight... Somebody must've called his momma and got him permission to appear. Hopefully this isn't just a rumor, I really liked his whole schtick.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 27, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I'm sure there's still plenty of things still wrong with Kurt. I don't think he is giving himself a realistic chance at this, he just wants to try.
> 
> There's rumblings of an appearance of the Funkasaurus on RAW tonight... Somebody must've called his momma and got him permission to appear. Hopefully this isn't just a rumor, I really liked his whole schtick.



I like it too, but if it's just going to be squash after squash I don't see the point. Give the guy something decent to work with or it'll become very boring very quickly.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got Flair vs. Steamboat, 2 out of 3 falls from '89 on the big screen. Gram: Unimpressed.


----------



## danielson123 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just saw a screenshot from ROH's 10th anniversary show tonight, and Kevin Steen is wearing a tuxedo t-shirt. Not just any tuxedo t-shirt, but a sleeveless tuxedo t-shirt. I love him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 12, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I've got Flair vs. Steamboat, 2 out of 3 falls from '89 on the big screen. Gram: Unimpressed.



Ironic....I'm watching a 2 out of 3 falls match from Halloween Havoc 1990 where Jim Ross claimed was the "first time a world title will be decided in 2 out of 3 falls" lol


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 1, 2012)

So CM Punk is ''The Best in The World'' now for reals while Y2J is only second best, so is the fued over now you think?


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's been unanimously decided by the entire universe that the greatest RAW in history happened tonight.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> It's been unanimously decided by the entire universe that the greatest RAW in history happened tonight.



*Y*ep.. especially the appearence of Brock Lesnar


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 4, 2012)

So John Cena has gone from superman to boxing bag, hehe I'm loving this way too much! If Goldberg comes out next week and spears Cena I'll die laughing(Of course that aint gonna happen but still that be pretty funny).


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 4, 2012)

I marked so much for Lesnar's return that I think I may have died 

I'm not ashamed to say it, Brock's one of my favorite wrestlers and I'm beyond ecstatic to see him back in a WWE ring.

With that said... thoughts on Mania. Overall I thought it was a great show, at least 4 great matches; Kane vs Orton, Rock vs Cena, Punk vs Jericho and, of course, HHH vs Taker. 

I sincerely hope this is the last time we'll ever see Trips and Taker in a wrestling match, there's no way they can go back on the 'end of an era' as they put it. If it is the end, make sure it stays that way and we have such an amazing show of wrestling storytelling to mark it.

Punk vs Jericho was a masterclass of technical ability and heelishness. The added gimmick to the match did a good job and I thought this was the show stealing match.

Rock vs Cena wasn't the best match technically, but they played the crowd immensely well. I've been saying for a while that I believed there would be a heel turn from Cena after the match, and yeah i was wrong but I think the near-mocking of Rock's People's Elbow at the end could be a hint again. Recent revelations on Raw could make this a very interesting scene to watch.

Now as for Raw... so many new angles to explore. Will Rock be around enough to make his objective come to fruition? Where is Lesnar going to go with Cena? Where can the CM Punk/Jericho rivalry turn and how far are they actually willing to take it? Will Funkasaurus actually do something other than beating up the entire roster of Superstars?


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 6, 2012)

YES! Found this today, and it was a steal. Best seven dollars I've ever spent! Welcome to your new home, Mr. Governor!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2012)

*WWE Hall of Famer Chief Jay Strongbow passes away at 83
* 




*Phillip Barnard*

*Houston Pro Wrestling Examiner*


One of true greats of the ring, Chief Jay Strongbow has passed away. WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross announced his passing on Tuesday afternoon on Twitter, offering his condolences along with several current and former WWE stars. 

Strongbow, whose real name was Joe Scarpa, began his wrestling career in 1947 with the National Wrestling Alliance. He competed there from 1947 until 1970, when he took off for the World Wide Wrestling Federation that was run by Vince McMahon Sr. While he was there, he feuded with legendary names such as "Handsome" Jimmy Valiant and "Superstar" Billy Graham, while nearly capturing the WWWF Championship.

He did manage to catch the WWWF Tag Team Titles on two seperate occasions. The first time came in 1972, as he and Sonny King held the belts for about a month before losing them. He would have a second run with the tag titles in December 1976, and would hold them for nearly eight months when his partner Billy White Wolf suffered an injured neck at the hands of Ken Patera.

Strongbow would return to the newly-formed World Wrestling Federation in 1979, and would stay there until 1983. Shortly after his return to the company, he found himself engulfed in a feud with Greg "The Hammer" Valentine. During a match with Valentine, Strongbow suffered a broken leg.

After he recovered from that injury, he formed a tag team with his on-screen brother Jules Strongbow and together they would trade the WWF Tag Team Titles on a pair of occasions with Mr. Fuji and Mr. Saito as well as The Wild Samoans. 

Strongbow announced his retirement in 1985, but would stay onboard with the WWF until 1994. He remained as a road agent for the company, and was an on-screen mentor to Tatanka throughout 1994. 

Throughout his career, Strongbow would capture several championships including the NWA Florida Heavyweight Championship and the NWA Georgia Heavyweight Championship. He is also a member of the WWE Class of 1994 Hall of Fame, as he was inducted by Tatanka.

In late 2011, he suffered a fall at his home and never fully recovered from it. No official cause of death has been announced as of yet. Our thoughts and condolences go out his family and friends, as our industry has lost a true grea.

*Source*

Houston Examiner- Chief JayStrongbow


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2012)

Posted in: News 
*Scott Hall Arrested For Domestic Battery, Girlfriend Says He Drank "For Days"
*By Daniel Pena
*Apr 10, 2012 - 3:09:16 PM*


*Scott Hall *was arrested last Friday in Florida following a domestic disturbance with his girlfriend, reports TMZ.com.

According to an arrest report obtained by the website, Hall allegedly choked out his girlfriend in a drunken fit of rage. Hall's girlfriend Lisa Howell says he had been drinking "for days" when they got into an argument Friday evening.

Howell says she got into her car to drive away from the residence, and in a blind rage, Hall grabbed her by the throat and tried to pull her out of the driver's seat. When confronted by police, Hall appeared heavily intoxicated with an "unknown white secretion flowing from both sides of his mouth." He denied getting violent. 

Police observed several signs of physical injury on Howell, including red marks around her neck, so Hall was placed under arrest for domestic battery. His arrest required two sets of handcuffs due to his large stature.

Hall could not be immediately booked in jail because he was too intoxicated. He was taken to a nearby hospital to receive medical clearance before he was booked in Seminole County's John E. Polk Correctional Facility.

Howell has refused to press charges against Hall. TMZ says it's unclear if the case will move forward in court

*Source*

Lords of Pain


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 11, 2012)

So after watching this weeks RAW I'm wanting to know the opinions of my fellow wrestling fans when it comes to the CM Punk, Chris Jericho fued, has it gone too far? 

At first this fued was about CM Punk being a ''Chris Jericho wannabe'' then in turned into ''Best in The World vs Best in The World'' but now it's changed into something I really don't know what you could call. I thought Chirs smashing the wisky bottle of Punk's head was fitting but the whole beer bath thing was just uncalled for. I don't understand why the WWE are making Punk look so weak in this fued, it's been months since Punk has gotten anything over on Jericho(Mic/Promo wise) and it's like his win at WM28 doesn't even matter.

What I'm afraid of is, if Punk doesn't get back at Jericho, if Jericho continues to make this fued more and more personal, that it will posion the crowd againest the fued all together.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Punk needs to show some grit. Ever since he won the title, he hasn't really had a believable challenger. He needs somebody to get under his skin and force him to up his game and overcome. That's where Jericho comes in. He's going to keep pushing Punk until Punk can't take it anymore. Then he will get his just desserts, probably at Extreme Rules. Punk's character will grow through this, and he will show everybody just how much he can take. Punk can then take his next step into establishing this as a better-than-average title reign, showing growth and development in his character.

The win at 28 only pissed Jericho off, and made him change his game up a bit. He wants to intimidate Punk, make him slip up in the ring, something he couldn't do with just words leading up to Mania, so he is using actions now. Punk will overcome, and everybody will be better off afterwards. Except maybe Jericho. 4 PPV losses in a row can't be good for anybody.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 11, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> ...and everybody will be better off afterwards. Except maybe Jericho. 4 PPV losses in a row can't be good for anybody.



This is true, 4 PPV losses (especially at two of the biggest shows of the year) isn't the best thing to go on someone's record. BUT, I think Jericho is at the level where these losses won't harm how over he is overall. 

He's a star who's going to be a main eventer no matter what and he's one of the very best at what he does... namely being a gigantic asshole of a heel. Punk is a rising star who needs a series of great feuds to solidify himself in the real top drawer. In my eyes, Jericho is there to do one thing; give Punk a springboard to reach a higher level.

I don't think this feud has gone too far, but I can see that some people would find it offensive. Provided Punk doesn't end up being a full blown drunken alcoholic by the time Extreme Rules rolls around I don't see it progressing to the point where it'll be totally outrageous.

As an aside.... taking a selection of moments from this Raw as examples, do you think the product is getting edgier? Blood being brought into full view with Cena (not sure if it was accidental or on purpose), storylines involving drink and drugs (Punk's relatives), Kane chokeslamming a Stooge..... okay scratch that last one  . But on the drink and drugs, I don't think this would have even been thought about a couple of years ago in the height of PG-WWE. Just something to muse over.


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 11, 2012)

I can agree with both points but if Punk doesn't get something going for himself by next week I see this fued going down hill and fast, you can't make Punk the victam every single week! I like to see Punk get dirty like Jericho has done, I like to see Punk bring something personal about Jericho into the fray but what could be I don't know(any ideas?).

The one thing I have to say I like about this fued between Punk and Jericho is that Chris Jericho is acting like...CHRIS JERICHO! No more of this modern day Nick Bockwinkel bullshit! I really do hope this fued turns out well for both men in the end, my guess for whats going to happen next is Y2J is gonna pull a Raven and force the booze down Punk's throat(I save that for PPV though).

Now about the WWE being ''edgier''...Hmmm, I say they are trying to get more serious with the product at the moment(keyword being ''trying''). The ''PG-Era'' is slowy coming to an end thats for sure, alot of the experiments they have tried during this era have been total failures, three differnt brands, super cheesy over the top gimmicks(vampires:doh, more acting less wresting, ect. I don't see things going back to the way they were in 90s but the show is growing up, look for the next big change to be bringing back the Undisputed Championship.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just watched Survivor Series (yes I'm that far behind)

Looks like the Sin Cara problem worked itself out. Mistico blew his patella tendon and Hunico is auditioning for the Broadway version of Los Borriquas.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 15, 2012)

As much as I respect all the great legends that appeared on Smackdown earlier this week.... I have to say that I thought that show was a mess. The only positives I can find are that Roddy Piper still rocks and Michael Cole got punched in the head. The final segment going off the air was awful imo, it portrayed the group of illustrious legends as a worthless gang of bullies beating on Ricardo Rodriguez and why the hell did Cole even need to get in the ring? :doh:


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree Rick, that Smackdown was indeed awful. There was no point to have any legends there, and they didn't make it out to be special at all. Why would they expect us to care if they don't even care anymore? Only redeeming segment was Piper's Pit. As for why *A wild Michael Cole appears!*, I think that since it was a live show, and SD doesn't have a run-over like RAW does (ending 5-20 minutes after the hour) somebody from production got in Cole's ear and said _THERE'S STILL 90 SECONDS LEFT! COLE, GET IN THE RING AND GET BEAT UP!_ I bet that's how it went down.

This week, though, is completely the opposite as I understand it. I won't spoil it, but we have the onscreen debut of someone I know a lot of people here have been waiting for. And a NXT tag team debuts. Pushing younger talent finally, I see. Good for them. I'm intrigued to say the least.

Also, The YES Lock is fucking hilarious. Kudos, Bryan and WWE. Give us more of what we want. I want every backstage segment with Bryan to end up him screaming YES! until everybody else gets annoyed and goes off camera.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 18, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> This week, though, is completely the opposite as I understand it. I won't spoil it, but we have the onscreen debut of someone I know a lot of people here have been waiting for. And a NXT tag team debuts. Pushing younger talent finally, I see. Good for them. I'm intrigued to say the least.
> 
> Also, The YES Lock is fucking hilarious. Kudos, Bryan and WWE. Give us more of what we want. I want every backstage segment with Bryan to end up him screaming YES! until everybody else gets annoyed and goes off camera.



Absolutely, Daniel Bryanson is getting some great heat. I hope they manage to keep it up because he's really solidifying himself as a great heel. That YES barrage on Kofi was totally awesome.

Also... A new on screen debut, eh? We've had a few of those recently and I can't wait to see the other new arrival/s.


----------



## Jess87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm digging Ryback's return. I've always appreciated random jobbers being brought in. The gathering of people watching the match backstage throughout the squash is great too. I'm not even disappointed about them totally getting rid of his yep, yep, yep schtick from NXT anymore. 

So far Sandow's gimmick is fantastic. Snobbery is just fun.

The name changes for some of the Indy guys being brought in are weird choices. Castagnoli's switch isn't too bad, but Chris Hero's is pretty awful. Nothing's as bad as TNA taking the brilliance of Nigel McGuiness and making it Desmond Wolfe, though. Nothing.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jess87 said:


> I'm digging Ryback's return. I've always appreciated random jobbers being brought in. The gathering of people watching the match backstage throughout the squash is great too. I'm not even disappointed about them totally getting rid of his yep, yep, yep schtick from NXT anymore.
> 
> So far Sandow's gimmick is fantastic. Snobbery is just fun.
> 
> The name changes for some of the Indy guys being brought in are weird choices. Castagnoli's switch isn't too bad, but Chris Hero's is pretty awful. Nothing's as bad as TNA taking the brilliance of Nigel McGuiness and making it Desmond Wolfe, though. Nothing.



When I heard of Ryback's gimmick from FCW I didn't think it would work at all. But he looks like a goddamn beast and I can't wait to see him get into some proper action. In my opinion this has a lot more mileage than the Skip Sheffield schtick.

Overall it's really good to see the midcard getting filled out by some impressive development talent. Sandow's been through the system and managed to stay in there for a long time without being thrown out so someone clearly thinks he has enough talent to keep hold of. 

Castagnoli/Cesaro could be a huge heel if handled right... but I'm not sure with him being Aksana's 'old friend', she's about as over as a cold cabbage so I don't see how that association would help him. Hopefully the link to Teddy means he'll get some heat with Johnny Clownshoes instead.

Also, when I heard the name they gave Chris Hero I think my head imploded with fail. Kassius Ohno.... dear lord! Although Hero seems to be playing along well with it from the promo's I've seen.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with Kassius Ohno. I mean, I understand why they gave him the name... He likes to knock people out, K.O., and Ali's name used to be Cassius. But still, it's a shitty name. Typical WWE Creative bullshit.

I've never heard anybody else who actually liked Nigel McGuinness over Desmond Wolfe before except me. McGuinness just sounds tougher.

Tyler Black should've kept his name also. Seth Rollins sucks.

Dean Ambrose, on the other hand, is a great name. I love it.


----------



## Jess87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Desmond Wolfe just sounds too much like a name straight out of a teenage girl's vampire fanfic to me.


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 22, 2012)

Nigel McGuinness sounds like a real name to me, I mean ''Desmond Wolfe'' who would have the last name Wolfe? I don't see WWE keeping the name Kassius Ohno, I don't understand the reason why they wouldn't keep his name Chris Hero in the first place, how is it that Punk got to keep his in-ring name while everyone else from ROH can't? 

Oh and since were on the subject of name changes, what in a blue hell have they done to A-Train haha!?


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 23, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Nigel McGuinness sounds like a real name to me, I mean ''Desmond Wolfe'' who would have the last name Wolfe? I don't see WWE keeping the name Kassius Ohno, I don't understand the reason why they wouldn't keep his name Chris Hero in the first place, how is it that Punk got to keep his in-ring name while everyone else from ROH can't?
> 
> Oh and since were on the subject of name changes, what in a blue hell have they done to A-Train haha!?



Albert Tensai Train is actually impressing me in the ring (as far as two squashes and a reasonable match against Cena can show). He's definitly got better over his years in Japan. I'm not waht legs the gimmick has though, seems like the novelty could wear off quite quickly. 

I have a bit of faith in WWE since they brought in their new policy of having a long term story for all new recruits though. Hopefully they've thought out how to keep it interesting and not just making it seem like they're booking on the fly.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 23, 2012)

To any wrestling fan above the age of 25.....if you don't go get or see Kayfabe: The History of WWE Timeline 1997 with Jim Cornette then you don't know what you're missing. Its more entertaining than 52 episodes of WCW Saturday Night combined







Its the greatest thing I've seen all year


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me of this. I've heard good things. I'm . . . "acquiring" it as we speak.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 23, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this. I've heard good things. I'm . . . "acquiring" it as we speak.



I don't suppose you could point me to somewhere I could... "acquire" it? Please?


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 23, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Albert Tensai Train is actually impressing me in the ring (as far as two squashes and a reasonable match against Cena can show). He's definitly got better over his years in Japan. I'm not waht legs the gimmick has though, seems like the novelty could wear off quite quickly.
> 
> I have a bit of faith in WWE since they brought in their new policy of having a long term story for all new recruits though. Hopefully they've thought out how to keep it interesting and not just making it seem like they're booking on the fly.



I've always liked Albert but the idea of this gimmick to me is insulting, the ring entrance for one is a total knock off of The Great Muta even down to the posion mist, which I'm guessing is the point but still this is a very weak gimmick.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 24, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this. I've heard good things. I'm . . . "acquiring" it as we speak.



You're going to have to PM me about other things that I can "acquire" so to speak lol


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 25, 2012)

I know this is late but I loved this weeks RAW! Punk finally got one over on Jericho, so who else laughed when Punk screamed ''WWF Universe'' lol? And I like whats going on between Brock and Cena, anyone else think Brock's gotten alot better on the mic? He's still no Mick Foley but it doesn't sound like he's reading his lines off a cue card anymore.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> I know this is late but I loved this weeks RAW! Punk finally got one over on Jericho, so who else laughed when Punk screamed ''WWF Universe'' lol? And I like whats going on between Brock and Cena, anyone else think Brock's gotten alot better on the mic? He's still no Mick Foley but it doesn't sound like he's reading his lines off a cue card anymore.



*B*rock certainly has gotten better on the mic- doesn't need to be a Mick Foley- Cena better hope that his upcoming match doesn't become a 'shoot'.. Heck - Cena (a big man in his own right) is drawfed by Brock Lesnar....


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 25, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *B*rock certainly has gotten better on the mic- doesn't need to be a Mick Foley- Cena better hope that his upcoming match doesn't become a 'shoot'.. Heck - Cena (a big man in his own right) is drawfed by Brock Lesnar....



I don't see John beating Brock at Extreme Rules, as strong as his push has been it's only a matter of time before the WWE put the WWE Title around his waist. Then again with Edge giving Cena a ''pep talk'' John might just pull it off.

Theoretical question, how differnt would the WWE be if Brock Lesner never left? Would the WWE be better or worse for it? Would John Cena end up being the ''it guy'' anyway? Curious to know what you all think.

I never thought Brock should have been the ''it guy'' in the first place, yes his in ring skill is second to none but like I've said before he couldn't cut a good promo to save his life, and yes I do see some improvement but nothing above Sid Vicious level, which to me is the role he should play. The WWE needs that IMO.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 26, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Theoretical question, how differnt would the WWE be if Brock Lesner never left? Would the WWE be better or worse for it? Would John Cena end up being the ''it guy'' anyway? Curious to know what you all think.
> 
> I never thought Brock should have been the ''it guy'' in the first place, yes his in ring skill is second to none but like I've said before he couldn't cut a good promo to save his life, and yes I do see some improvement but nothing above Sid Vicious level, which to me is the role he should play. The WWE needs that IMO.



I'm a huge Lesnar fan, but even I won't deny that his mic skills have never been the best. What he did have at the very start, though, was Paul Heyman. Heyman cut promos like they were a piece of cake, and once the overness had been earned from that it was hard to lose. He's improved to the level where he doesn't need a mouthpiece now, but he isn't a Cena on the mic, no doubt there.

As for what if he hadn't left... I think putting him over Rock at that Summerslam showed he was set up for being a huge long-time face of the company. There's little doubt in my mind that had he remained he would have become a massive name. 

John Cena may actually have benefitted from Lesnar staying, imo. Having the extra big star on the roster could have lowered the chances of the infamous Super Cena showing its ugly face. With the dominance of Lesnar it would be difficult to show Cena as that kind of overwhelming presence. I think he would still have made it big though, he has the right image and work ethic that he would have been hard to keep down.


----------



## Jess87 (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as Lesnar goes. I honestly can't even begin to speculate. I never thought Batista would become as big as he was. I still don't understand how that happened. He would never be at Cena's level though. Cena would still be the it guy totally. Cena's appeal to kids pretty much cemented that. 

I love the No Way Out poster. 







It's just missing someone riding in on a horse and dressed as a Mountie, really.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 28, 2012)

When I first saw that poster, I don't think I've ever stared at anything for so long before in my life.

I feel like if Brock would've stuck around, Angle would have also. That's just a gut feeling, though.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm just gonna throw this out there for anyone that might be interested...

I know I've mentioned it on the forums before, but not sure about in here. 

I take part in a wrestling related hobby called Efedding. Basically you create your own wrestler, write out their profile (height, weight, look, moves, music etc) and join an 'E-fed'. An E-fed is a site that takes the place of a wrestling federation and places your character/wrestler in matches and rivalries with other people's creations.

In order to win these matches both people must write a short story (called a roleplay) about their wrestler. Whoever's is judged the best wins the match and the results are written up into full length matches like you'd see on tv.

I've been doing this since 2005 and I'm part of an E-Fed called Pure Class Wrestling. We're trying to recruit some new blood to our humble hobby and I thought why not try here. We do a show (a full wrestling card) every two weeks. All E-feds offer championship belts akin to what you'd find in any wrestling company (World, Tag Team etc) that can be won by anyone.

If anyone's interested, send me a message and I'll be happy to answer any questions


----------



## danielson123 (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to RAW on the 14th! And I'm so fucking excited for Punk and Bryan at OTL. They earned my legitimate purchase of that event with that match. Nice step in the proper direction, WWE! And it's a featured RAW feud! Who ever thought that would happen?? I imagined they would tease us with it for a while then give it to us on SmackDown, but they really are going strong with this, and I can be nothing but appreciative to them for it, and happy for both of the guys for getting an opportunity to be creative together on a big stage. They won't disappoint.

Anyways, I'll see if I can post pics afterwards, (not sure where I'll be sitting and I don't own a digital camera) but I'll be sure to buy a YES YES YES shirt, while trying to make sure the chant is strong all night long . It can be very tough with the Pittsburgh crowd: A bunch of lethargic assholes and what I have come to describe as "quarter-marks" - casual fans, and children.

Also, I re-watched Wrestling Road Diaries last night. Has anybody seen this? If not, please do so ASAP. I like it more than Beyond the Mat. I popped during the scene at Bryan's sister's house when he beats Cabana at ping pong and actually starts going "YES! YES! YES!" I found that to be a hilarious precursor of things to come.


----------



## danielson123 (May 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYdeRnCLbSc&feature=player_embedded#!

So mad this didn't happen next week when I would be attending. I hope he's going to stick around for a while.

*Fun fact:* We share a birthday.


----------



## rellis10 (May 16, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYdeRnCLbSc&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> So mad this didn't happen next week when I would be attending. I hope he's going to stick around for a while.
> 
> *Fun fact:* We share a birthday.



I only just got around to seeing this today (see Annoyance thread for a reason) and my head exploded with surprise. Seeing him and hearing those three letters being chanted on a WWE show again was awesome. I hope he's going to stick around long term.


----------



## danielson123 (May 16, 2012)

The fucking idiots at RAW this past week wouldn't stop giving him the WHAT? treatment. That is so old and tired it's embarrassing at this point.

By the way, during the final segment when Cena wants to hear the crowd after the show of hands, and the place explodes, the YES chant immediately following that (which was actually acknowledged by Cena as an 'encore response') was started by none other than me! I started the shit out of that. I was doing it by myself for a couple seconds, then this other guy the next section over got up, turned to me and started doing it too. 3 seconds later it was all over the arena. Amazing feeling.


----------



## FA Punk (May 16, 2012)

Guess who is going to Money in the Bank? So anybody got any good ideas for a good CM Punk sign?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 17, 2012)

I've reached the October 5, 1996 edition of my 1996 WCW Saturday Night run and I expected another lame show but then I get....

Rey Mysterio Jr vs Juventud Guerrera....awesome

John Tenta and Ron Studd vs Faces of Fear,....shockingly good

Dean Malenko vs Mr. JL (aka Jerry Lynn).....awesome

Eddie Guerrero vs Joe Gomez.....good

Arn Anderson vs VIC Steamboat.....average but it only went 3 minutes

Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs The Rock N Roll Express.....good

Brad Armstrong vs Mark Starr.....good

Lex Luger vs The Renegade....bad, only bad one.

Harlem Heat vs Public Enemy.....awesome, and shockingly STEVIE RAY outperformed Booker T.

Why couldn't WCW have kept Saturday Night as its B show and never concocted Thunder?


----------



## danielson123 (May 25, 2012)

I'm also going through old WCW stuff, and hit an episode of Saturday Night that had Vinnie Vegas (Nash) vs. Robbie V (RVD) in some kind of tourney match. It blew my mind seeing these guys back then. Ridiculous who they would eventually become.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 31, 2012)

Holy sweet sugary tits a pro wrestling thread.

I'll introduce myself with this fantastic article on Over the Limit from Grantland.

John Cena, CM Punk, and the parallel universes on display at Over the Limit


But my pro wrestling bio... became a fan in around '94 watching WCW Saturday Night, eventually watched WWF, ECW, then indies and Japan... now I have a replica belt signed by Harley Race and Nick Bockwinkel hanging by my desk at work. It's my precious.

I'm a smark, total work rate nerd but absolutely revel in good storytelling. Old school NWA/WCW is my absolute favorite... Flair, Steiner's, Sting, Anderson, Steamboat, Hollywood Blonds, Regal, Eaton, Cactus, Vader nom nom nom nom. 

When Bryan and Punk first wrestled one another on Raw I felt super proud. I've followed Danielson's career since he was wrestling around here (Texas) going to Shawn Michaels school. The fact Bryan is on PPV posters and getting huge pops is pure joy.

Waiting with baited breath for the debuts of Ohno, Ambrose, Rollins and whatever they're going to call Brodie Lee. 

TNA makes me feel more sad and disappointed than anything else.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Last nights Raw felt like a huge step back...

Anyone else feel like this weird current version of Cena is sending a really screwed up message to these hordes of little kid fans of his? Dude every night has ripped into, beat up, or embarrassed Johnny Ace and poor Michael Cole. That's just his M.O. now... if your even slightly a jerk he has all rights to be the biggest bully on earth. He's supposed to be this role model superhero Hulk Hogan type yet for _NO REASON WHATSOEVER_ decides to fuck with Cole last night. Ripped his clothes, poured barbecue sauce on him, kicked him in the wiener... like what the hell man? Why? What possible purpose does ending the show with that nonsense accomplish? Maybe have Cena challenge a new up and coming superstar? Put on the match of the night and end the show on a great wrestling match? Maybe an angle? F' that... Cole and Cena wrestling around in barbecue sauce. That's the ticket.

What is Cena's purpose? His motivation? He's not even after the title anymore he's just there... and honestly, the heel in this current feud, Show... HAS A VALID BEEF WITH CENA. Aren't the heels motivations usually unfounded and somewhat... well, f'n heelish? Not completly understandable making the babyface look like a dick. Show is pissed he's been booked like a joke (which he has) and ultra pissed at Cena for not having his back when Ace was firing him (which he didn't). The whole angle is a complete backwards mess.

/rant


:doh:


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why should he go after the title? He's main-evented the last four PPVs without the title being on the line. They obviously feel that Cena himself is more important than than the championship. While I can forgive that, as I see their reasoning behind it, if they plan to go through with that principle as they already have been, there is absolutely no excuse for the drizzled shit scenarios they put him into. Rock and Lesnar aside, nothing Cena has done this entire year can be called anything near passable in any wrestling standards. The Kane 'Embrace the Hate' thing was long and drawn out with no logic behind it. The Laurinaitus feud was completely thrown together and lacked any logic, plus the payoff was absolutely abysmal. Now with Big Show it is nothing new or special, just the same rehashed shit as the last two times they feuded. But last night was the worst of them all. In one night they threw together a story, and ruined it in the worst way possible. Last night sold no PPVs, progressed no stories, and gave us no reason to tune in next week. Fuck whoever is booking this shit.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Dear lord in heaven no, I'm glad Cena isn't seeking the title I just don't understand why the motivations in Cena's storylines need to be so confusing and convoluted time after time after time Like you mentioned the Kane angle, the angle with Johnny, the angle with Show. The motivation of Cena and whatever heel he's working off of has been... well, stupid over the last year or so. It feels like they're just biding time before throwing Cena back at Punk... Punk brings out the best in John big time.

I've said it time and time again. Those two will be one of _those _rivalries. Hogan / Savage, Austin / Rock, HBK / Hart, Punk / Cena. As much as I don't care for Cena on the whole, he has moments of brilliance I can't deny. His match with HBK at Mania, his match with JBL at Mania, Rock at Mania, his series with Edge, One Night Stand against RVD, his matches against Punk... even I have to sit here and admit dude has been involved in some great matches. Even if it wasn't _HIM_ that made them good, HBK or Punk or Edge can't wrestle a classic match by themselves.

What I'm ultimately saying, Cena is better than these lame nonsensical feuds he's been having. Cena is great when he opponent / antagonist is great... Johnny Ace, Kane and Big Show aren't great.



On a completely different note... has Ryback become a dirty secret pleasure for anyone else? If they honestly run that character as some sort of weird caricature of the classic "WWE big man" that shit could go over huge. Just squashing people left and right. 

Besides...who on this board wouldn't totally buy a *"FEED... ME... MORE!"* t-shirt if WWE created one? Come on now.


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 6, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> Dear lord in heaven no, I'm glad Cena isn't seeking the title I just don't understand why the motivations in Cena's storylines need to be so confusing and convoluted time after time after time Like you mentioned the Kane angle, the angle with Johnny, the angle with Show. The motivation of Cena and whatever heel he's working off of has been... well, stupid over the last year or so. It feels like they're just biding time before throwing Cena back at Punk... Punk brings out the best in John big time.
> 
> I've said it time and time again. Those two will be one of _those _rivalries. Hogan / Savage, Austin / Rock, HBK / Hart, Punk / Cena. As much as I don't care for Cena on the whole, he has moments of brilliance I can't deny. His match with HBK at Mania, his match with JBL at Mania, Rock at Mania, his series with Edge, One Night Stand against RVD, his matches against Punk... even I have to sit here and admit dude has been involved in some great matches. Even if it wasn't _HIM_ that made them good, HBK or Punk or Edge can't wrestle a classic match by themselves.
> 
> ...



The problem with John Cena is they have run out of things to do with the character and lets face it, it's been that way for a long time now. IMO it's not good when you have to go out and find people for your top guy to wrestle that that are so bad, so gawd awful, so inept of any real talent or skill that your top guy won't get booded no matter what happens.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 7, 2012)

http://camelclutchblog.com/top-5-former-wwe-stars-that-need-to-be-re-signed/

An interesting topic. There's something to be said for WWE beefing up the roster with guys experienced working for the company and are ready to just be plopped onto television considering how thin the roster has become. The two I absolutely whole heartedly agree with are Colt Cabana and MVP. Talk about total package guys. Colt is a midcard super act waiting to happen. You think guys like Ziggler, Ryder and Santino are social media savy, even listen to The Art of Wrestling? Colt has created his own little pro wrestling enterprise all by himself... WWE not hiring Colt back friggin' yesterday is mind boggling. As for MVP, dude is the entire package. Charisma, an amazing life story, and his in ring chops have only gotten better and better since seasoning himself in New Japan. MVP could come back in with guns blazing and main event in a couple months.

Shelton is a good one. If WWE is truly interested in reigniting their tag division good God hire Haas and Benjamin again. WGTT alone is an amazing start to a reinvigorated tag team division.


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting read. Anyways, how can you be baffled at how they fuck up this kind of shit when this guy is in charge of the hiring and firing instead JR.






Get somebody competent in there that doesn't pander totally to Vince and then we'll see a decent talent influx. Because God knows they need it.



Here's something I'd like to know. Who's a guy (or girl) that no matter what happens, you know you'd always mark out for them?

I had to do a top 5, but in no particular order.


*JBL* - Best heel in the last decade. Great wrestler, throwback to the old Texas roughneck style.
*Mah boi D-Bry* - Do I even need to explain this one?
*Roddy Piper* - He instantly legitimizes any story they put him in. He's that damn good.
*Kurt Angle* - Olympic hero. Legit badass. Hometown boy. Met him once when I was a kid before he turned pro.
*Jesse 'the Body' Ventura* - I can't even begin to explain how much I fucking love this man. I just want to meet him some day and shake his hand.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Interesting question.

I've never been one to REALLY pin my colours to any mast, other than Brock Lesnar who is my favorite. I still didn't follow his career after he left WWE the first time though so I'm not sure that I count too much. And I still don't have enough faith in the WWE to say that they can't destroy even the strongest of careers with a couple of really awful decisions.

I do, however, take a little bit of an exception to the idea that WWE don't know who to hire and fire. I'll admit, the future endeavoring has always been a worry but on the hiring side WWE's development ranks are looking extremely promising. Dean Ambrose, Chris Hero (Kassius OHNO!), Antonio Cesaro, Ryback, Damien Sandow... it's a strong list and it shows they're trying to bring though a greater variety of star than we've seen in the recent past.


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll agree that they have some major talent upcoming, but Cesaro and Ohno are both in their early 30's and Sandow will be 30 this year. These guys should have been signed years before they were, should have debuted on the main roster 5 years ago, and been established multiple time champions by now. They wait to pull the triggers on these guys, then it's too late for them to have a long career in the WWE. They refuse to sign them until they travel the world long enough to perfect their craft, then they spend the next few years re-teaching them to do it their way instead. It's idiotic and a waste of time.


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 9, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I'll agree that they have some major talent upcoming, but Cesaro and Ohno are both in their early 30's and Sandow will be 30 this year. These guys should have been signed years before they were, should have debuted on the main roster 5 years ago, and been established multiple time champions by now. They wait to pull the triggers on these guys, then it's too late for them to have a long career in the WWE. They refuse to sign them until they travel the world long enough to perfect their craft, then they spend the next few years re-teaching them to do it their way instead. It's idiotic and a waste of time.



I agree with you 100% no this! It makes no sense at all, it seems with the WWE they pull the trigger way too early or almost way too late, now why they do that I haven't got a clue.


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, it looks like John Laurinaitis is no longer EVP of Talent Relations.

That was . . . sudden. I'm not really sure how I feel about this. HHH with this job is a little scary to me.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 11, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Wow, it looks like John Laurinaitis is no longer EVP of Talent Relations.
> 
> That was . . . sudden. I'm not really sure how I feel about this. HHH with this job is a little scary to me.



From what I've heard about Johnny Clownshoes in his EVPoTR role, Trips may be a considerable improvement. Only time will tell.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 11, 2012)

Honestly? A solid move. Laurinaitis was the drizzling shits as WWE's talent coordinator. Triple H was the guy to sign Sin Cara and Kharma... albeit that isn't the most auspicious of starts (injury proneness and pregnancy hindered each stars start respectively) but those two names alone show Trips has a better grasp on the talent front than Laurinaitis. And I'm not saying Triple H is responsible for their signing... but since Trips has taken a real role in the running of the talent relations department over the last few years we've gotten the signings of Chris Hero, Claudio, Jon Moxley, Tyler Black, Sterling James Keenan, Brodie Lee among others... coincidence? Maybe. But still a good sign.

Big Johnny is still pretty awesome in his new role as an on screen character, hope he sticks around in that capacity for a while.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Who watched Destination X last night? Best TNA show I can remember seeing.

Also, apparently Sara Del Ray and PAC are on their way to FCW. Holy shit.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 10, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Who watched Destination X last night? Best TNA show I can remember seeing.
> 
> Also, apparently Sara Del Ray and PAC are on their way to FCW. Holy shit.



I caught it yesterday. I thought it was a really good show, made better by the fact Austin Aries is now the World Champ. Who saw that when Austin Starr was Alex Shelley's sidekick in the Paperazzi?

Sara Del Ray coming to the WWE? Holy hell does this mean they're actually going to put effort into women's wrestling? That said, the women's match I saw on NXT wasn't that bad in terms on technique. PAC is awesome, though I'm not sure how he'd be used in WWE.

Also a side note on Chris Hero, he's really doing a good job with such a crappy name. Kassius Ohno may be corny as heck but he's running with it.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jul 24, 2012)

So Raw 1,000...

Let me preface this by saying, yes… some things didn’t happen that I’d really hope would. I’d hoped someone new might debut, I’d also hoped the matches might be longer. That stacked six man at the top of the show deserved at least ten minutes, as did Miz and Christian. Also Austin not being there doing SOMETHING is a friggin’ crime. The man built Raw for God’s sake… but that aside? Good show all in all. The payoff to Slater’s little angle was cute, loved seeing Lita… I swear to god her and god damn Trish and mother f'n Stephanie are still so smokin’ hot I’ve got blue balls over here.

I hear everyone screaming Punk heel turn and I just smile. In this era there isn’t hard turns anymore… Punk is just going back to moody indian style Punk, that’s all. I fully expect a scathing promo from Punker directed at Rocky next week. Rock Punk pleases me… and seeing Cena back stuck in a program with Big Show rules, that means he’s going to be something of an aside to Punk and Rock’s story over the next few months which is just fine by me.

I also hear the internet screaming about the possible Bryan / Charlie Sheen… thing. Would I rather Bryan be involved in more wrestling oriented angles and less weird wedding / romance / celebrity stuff? Obviously. The guy is arguably the best pure in ring talent WWE has. BUT. If they honestly build to some sort of wacky shenanigans between Bryan and Sheen that crap will be on the cover of every tabloid and entertainment website in the country. Why would we as fans of Bryan not want his stock raised that high? Coming out of that angle dude would be a known commodity, a true blue notable star. I’m down for whatever WWE wants to do with Daniel in that vein as I think it would pay huge dividends for Bryan in the long run.

I’m still not sold on the three hour format. I realize next week will be the true test once you subtract all the Hall of Famers and legends and old fucks but damn does three hours make for a long show. Nitro did it because they had this just immense roster to dip into… but WWE right now? Yikes. WWE has a pretty thin (albeit VERY talented) roster right now, that three hours is going to be a daunting task to fill. I don’t envy the WWE creative team at ALL on that count.

So yeah.

No Austin. Boo-urns. That’s honestly the only true gripe I have. And that probably isn’t even WWE’s fault, I’m sure Stone Cold’s hosting duties on that redneck horseshit show on History or CMT or whatever took precedence… way to go Steve.


----------



## FA Punk (Jul 24, 2012)

Is The Rock really gonna be feuding with CM Punk or is it just going be the same old bullshit we saw with Rock vs. Cena, pre-recorded nonesense that means Punk will have to play the ''one-man-fued'' game like Cena did:doh:.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 9, 2012)

Heath Slater is sneaky. He's slowly been growing on me and him selling the CLFH solidified it. Also, it was nice to get an update on Mae Young's offspring. 

TNA note - This current AJ Styles storyline is so hilariously awful that I've been watching TNA regularly for the first time in a couple years. 



The Fat Man said:


> I also hear the internet screaming about the possible Bryan / Charlie Sheen thing. Would I rather Bryan be involved in more wrestling oriented angles and less weird wedding / romance / celebrity stuff? Obviously. The guy is arguably the best pure in ring talent WWE has. BUT. If they honestly build to some sort of wacky shenanigans between Bryan and Sheen that crap will be on the cover of every tabloid and entertainment website in the country. Why would we as fans of Bryan not want his stock raised that high? Coming out of that angle dude would be a known commodity, a true blue notable star. Im down for whatever WWE wants to do with Daniel in that vein as I think it would pay huge dividends for Bryan in the long run.



I don't see it being a bonus at all. Possibly during his trainwreck a while back it would have been beneficial, but people are pretty much back to not caring about him. If The Rock and Brock Lesnar returning didn't make a huge splash I just don't see how Charlie Sheen will. Maybe if he goes off the rail and starts talking about tiger blood again.



> WWE has a pretty thin (albeit VERY talented) roster right now, that three hours is going to be a daunting task to fill. I dont envy the WWE creative team at ALL on that count.



I've definitely got to disagree here. They have a decent sized roster. They just fail to utilize a big portion of it. If they'd bring in the people they relegate to NXT and Superstars they could actually build a lower card for Raw. I'd much rather see Johnny Curtis than yet another replay of a package they showed earlier in the show or another Tout video. It gets super frustrating when it appears they're finally going to bother with the tag division and they it's all like "Wait, nevermind, false alarm."


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was at the ROH TV tapings in Pittsburgh last Saturday. I met the Briscoes and Adam Cole. All 3 were awesome, and they taped 5(!) episodes of their show. I thought they would go for 3, 5 was not at all expected. Great show, lots of action. The highlight however was one heckler who, whenever Todd Sinclair appeared, for some reason started screaming BABY HANDS at him. You would think it would get old fast, but it had me and my dad's sides splitting all night long. BABY HANDS! IT'S BABY HANDS! YOU'RE THE SHERIFF IN THAT RING! LAY DOWN THE LAW BABY HANDS! SHOW 'EM YOUR BADGE!


----------

